# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  mama saznala da je gay

## antun tat

dakle, s drugog foruma netko piše: 


> jednom prijatelju su doma saznali starci. poludili. znate kako ide.. neću u detalje. uglavnom, što je važno, njega sada prebacuju u drugu školu u drugom mjestu, ukinut će mu internet, vjerojatno uzet i mob i totalno ga izolirat. psihički ubit.
> ono što ja želim jest nagovorit ga da se usprotivi, da odbije surađivat. tu mi treba vaša pomoć. treba mi što više načina da uspije izbjeć premještaj u drugu školu.
> ja kad ga čujem sljedeći put da budem zaista koristan i da sve isplaniramo.
> jer nedam mu da se pomiri s time!
> 
> jedna moja ideja je da jednostavno odbije ić u novu školu i reče da će se javno outat ako ga ne puste..


dal' ima netko kakvu ideju šta napravit'?  :/

----------


## Irena001

totalni idiotizam i primitivizam sa strane roditelja. Jadan dečko  :Sad:   :Nope:

----------


## Mamasita

Pa najbolje da im lijepo kaze da promjena skole i oduzimanje mobitela nece promjeniti njegovu seksualnu orjentaciju, kad vec sami nisu to dokucili.
A koliko je star decko?

----------


## Storma

prvo:koliko on ima godina? jer, ako je maloljetan, malo toga moze.
mislim dasvakako treba sam sa sobom rascistiti sto jest, i boriti se za sebe. ako misli da bi ga roditelji negdje zatvorili, da ga spase od njega samoga (cini mi se pedvidiljiv scenarij), mora to ili prihvatiti ili eventualno pobjeci. I preuzeti odgovornost za svoj zivot.
Mislim da bi se mozda mogao obratiti nekom socijalnom radniku (centar za soc. rad?) oni bi trebali biti na njegovoj strani?

----------


## antun tat

ne znam. ne piše. al' valjda je maloljetan ak' još ide u školu...

----------


## antun tat

da. netko je predložio da se obrati soc. radniku, al' ne znam baš kolk'o su oni liberalni, tj. spremni nešto poduzeti u vezi toga.

----------


## Storma

a mozda srednju?
a da kontaktira neku gay udrugu, oni ce najbolje znat? :smajlicneuknatompodrucju:

----------


## irenas

> Pa najbolje da im lijepo kaze da promjena skole i oduzimanje mobitela nece promjeniti njegovu seksualnu orjentaciju, kad vec sami nisu to dokucili.


Eh,ovo bi bilo u nekom idealnom svijetu a ne u ovom našem  :Sad:

----------


## Mukica

a joj, bas mi ga je zao
i ja bi mu savjetovala da potrazi pomoc i podrsku u nekoj gay udruzi

----------


## antun tat

niš' od gay udruge ljudi.
iskorak i kontra imaju pravni tim, al' nije da oni mogu neš' puno poduzet' u vezi toga. mogu to stavit' u novine i pozvat' se na ljudska prava, no institucije su nam takve da će svi zažmirit' na to.  :/ 
možda da ode psihologici u školu...

----------


## sorciere

ovisi kakva je ta psihologica. može ga uvjeravat da je zbunjen... 

prvo treba rješavati pitanje sa starcima, a za to im treba obiteljski tretman kod psihologa. 

jel to neko malo mjesto ili...???

----------


## Mukica

sad si mislim kaj bi ja napravila na njegovom mjestu???

hmmm
bas si mislim, da recimo imam 15 godina  :Grin:  
mislim da bi pukla nacisto i napravila si neku majicu i napisala ja sam gay ili bi dosla s nekim transparentom u skolu 

dakle vjerovatno bi napravila ovo kaj veli ovaj sto je postao



> jedna moja ideja je da jednostavno odbije ić u novu školu i reče da će se javno outat ako ga ne puste..


roditelje bi bolilo, ali bar bi bol bila obostrana - i moja i njihova, pa bi se valjda nasli negdje na sredini.. i valjda bi na tezi nacin shvatili da im je vaznije njihovo dijete nego okolina

bas je to jako tuzno
nekuzim
ja cu uvijek bit uz svoju djecu, nemrem skuzit ljude koji ne daju podrsku svojim rodjenima

----------


## antun tat

osoba koja je postavila topic je iz dubrovnika, pa je valjda i prijatelj. :?

----------


## anki

da, da, napisat si na majicu da je gay, tak da i ekipa iz škole može ubiti boga u njemu...ljudi, nemojte se zavaravati!kaj mislite da ak su mu starci tak zatucani, da je okolina super susretljiva i liberalna?!? malo se osvrnite oko sebe, većina ljudi su homofobi! pogotovo kad je riječ o homoseksualcima (muškarcima)! moja teorija: generalno gledano žene su puno liberalnije po pitanju homoseksualizma. muškarci su dosta agresivni, a pogotovo su alergični na "mušku ljubav"; lezbijke su im još koliko toliko "prihvatljive" i nisu im toliko"odvratne" jer uvijek u nekoj dalekoj projekciji  mogu zamisliti i sebe u tom "trojcu" i tu uvijek "ima nade" za preobracenje....
mali nemre niš napraviti u situaciji u kojoj se našao, može se eventualno "primiriti" i glumiti da se "popravio", pa se možda i starci skuliraju....mislim da su svi drugi savjeti u ovom trenutku čisto jurišanje na vjetrenjače   :Sad:

----------


## sladjanaf

> da, da, napisat si na majicu da je gay, tak da i ekipa iz škole može ubiti boga u njemu...ljudi, nemojte se zavaravati!kaj mislite da ak su mu starci tak zatucani, da je okolina super susretljiva i liberalna?!? malo se osvrnite oko sebe, većina ljudi su homofobi! pogotovo kad je riječ o homoseksualcima (muškarcima)! moja teorija: generalno gledano žene su puno liberalnije po pitanju homoseksualizma. muškarci su dosta agresivni, a pogotovo su alergični na "mušku ljubav"; lezbijke su im još koliko toliko "prihvatljive" i nisu im toliko"odvratne" jer uvijek u nekoj dalekoj projekciji  mogu zamisliti i sebe u tom "trojcu" i tu uvijek "ima nade" za preobracenje....
> mali nemre niš napraviti u situaciji u kojoj se našao, može se eventualno "primiriti" i glumiti da se "popravio", pa se možda i starci skuliraju....mislim da su svi drugi savjeti u ovom trenutku čisto jurišanje na vjetrenjače


nego šta nego potpisat

----------

pozdrav!

pronasao sam ovaj link na gay.hr forumu pa bi samo copy/pasteao moj prijedlog.

U takvim slučajevima je najbolje pogledati kako su se slični slučajevi riješavali u poslijednje vrijeme i kakav je bio rasplat. Meni na pamet pada slučaj srednjoškolca iz Srbije. Oni doduše nemaju Zakon o ravnopravnosti spolova, ali svejedno je priča recimo dobro završila, budući da u ovakvim slučajevima i sa ovakim starcima nema baš sretnog završetka.

Prvo, osoba koje je ugnjetavana mora sama željeti promijeniti situaciju. Nakon toga ide javno zagovaranje, a tek nakon toga socijalne službe. Tako barem to kod "nas" funkcionira. Dijete treba dobiti podršku zajednice i društva, budući da će država teško stati iza njega, jer joj je lakše da se roditelji brinu oko njega, nego da oni poduzuimaju neke mjere zaštite. Dečka bi trebalo pozvati na razgovor s nekim od grupa, čisto da mu se ukaže na mogućnosti i onda bi one trebale odlučiti strategiju. Moj prijedlog bi bio javno zagovaranje i urgiranje da se problem riješi. Zatim obavijestiti Pravobraniteljicu za djecu i za ravnopravnost spolova i vidjeti koja će njihova preporuka biti. Socijalni radnici su nakon toga dužni reagirati na svako zlostavljanje djeteta i nadzirati ponašanje roditelja. Naravno, roditelji su vjerojatno neupućeni ili zadojeni, pa će se zapravo više morati na njima raditi, no kad su poduzeli takve odvratne mijere, drugo ne bi trebali niti dobiti.

Što se tiče udruga, mislim da Pravni tim bi mogao biti druga stepenica (ako se oni uopce uspiju snaci sa svime - naime Pravni tim se bavi zakonskom implementacijom i nudi svog odvjetnika u rijesavanju sporova, sto ovdje nije slucaj.....iako bi se zapravo sve grupe, a ima ih preko 5, trebale oglasiti o ovom slucaju), a ono sto je sada potrebno je ili savjetovaliste ili cak skloniste. Siguran sam da CESI (http://www.cesi.hr/kontakt.php) i Zenska soba (http://www.zenskasoba.org/index.php?...ntact&Itemid=3) mogu predloziti neku osobu koja bi napravila dobro savjetovanje.

Ako je decko izvan Zagreba ili Rijeke, bilo bi dobro da se obrati nekoj relevantnoj zenskoj grupi, a svi kontakti se nalaze na stranicama Zenske mreze Hrvatske (http://www.zenska-mreza.hr/adresar.htm).

Dakle, stvari u Hrvakistanu malo drugacije funkcioniraju; osoba mora sama htjeti, zatim podrska i solidarnost zajednice, javno zagovaranje i pravobraniteljice (obadvije po mogucnosti u koordinaciji, jer iskreno ne znam kakva je ova nakon Vrsaljko, to ce sigurno netko ovdje bolje znati) i onda je na drzavi da napravi svoje kao i kad su ostali tipovi nasilja u pitanju.

----------

> pozdrav!
> 
> pronasao sam ovaj link na gay.hr forumu pa bi samo copy/pasteao moj prijedlog.
> 
> U takvim slučajevima je najbolje pogledati kako su se slični slučajevi riješavali u poslijednje vrijeme i kakav je bio rasplat. Meni na pamet pada slučaj srednjoškolca iz Srbije. Oni doduše nemaju Zakon o ravnopravnosti spolova, ali svejedno je priča recimo dobro završila, budući da u ovakvim slučajevima i sa ovakim starcima nema baš sretnog završetka.
> 
> Prvo, osoba koje je ugnjetavana mora sama željeti promijeniti situaciju. Nakon toga ide javno zagovaranje, a tek nakon toga socijalne službe. Tako barem to kod "nas" funkcionira. Dijete trebalo dobiti podršku zajednice i društva, budući da će država teško stati iza njega, jer joj je lakše da se roditelji brinu oko njega, nego da oni poduzuimaju neke mjere zaštite. Dečka bi se moglo pozvati na razgovor s nekim od grupa, čisto da mu se ukaže na mogućnosti i onda bi one trebale odlučiti strategiju. 
> 
> Moj prijedlog bi bio javno zagovaranje i urgiranje da se problem riješi. Istovremeno obavijestiti Pravobraniteljicu za djecu i za ravnopravnost spolova i vidjeti koja će njihova preporuka biti. Socijalni radnici su nakon toga dužni reagirati na svako zlostavljanje djeteta i nadzirati ponašanje roditelja. Naravno, roditelji su vjerojatno neupućeni ili zadojeni, pa će se zapravo više morati na njima raditi, no kad su poduzeli takve odvratne mjere, drugo ne bi trebali niti dobiti.
> ...

----------


## Inquirer

nek se javi u dubrovniku u psiholosko savjetovaliste koje je pri centru za socijalnu skrb. oni rade sa problemima mladezi. a onda bi oni mogli zvat i roditelje na razgovor.
nazalost zatucana sredina nije "privilegija" provincije.
morat ce ova nasa mlada drzava puno toga naucit prije odlaska u EU.

----------


## petra

grozno je živjeti u netolerantnoj sredini... ali neugodno mi je priznati da bi mi puno lakše bilo prihvatiti homoorijentacije tuđeg djeteta nego svog. Odnosno za tuđe bih prihvatila apsolutno liberalne stvaove i potaknula ga da se bori za svoja prava, dok bi svoje najprije upitala nije li možda zbunjen...jer srednja škola su godine kad se svi traže i kad možda seksualna orijentacija nije tako očita.

----------


## antun tat

zašto se uvijek ljudi pitaju dal' je netko zbunjen kad je ta osoba gay, a ne kad je hetero? :?

----------


## petra

> zašto se uvijek ljudi pitaju dal' je netko zbunjen kad je ta osoba gay, a ne kad je hetero? :?


ma znam glupo je... samo sam htjela reći da je lakše prihvatiti neko odstupanje od norme kad se radi o tuđem nego o svom djetetu. Najbolji mi je frend gay i obožavam ga, ali ne bih voljela da mi kćer bude. Pojma nemam zašto... valjda neki zaostali tradicionalni primitivizam  :/

----------


## divna boris

da, upravo sam citajuci petrin post htjela pitati isto sto i tat!
uvjerenja sam da se nasa seksualnost kroji odgojem i zivotnim prilikama, da nije uvjetovana genetski niti je uvijek ista. a niti bi trebala biti.
bilo bi, po mom misljenju, jednako suvislo postaviti pitanje je li osoba koja je hetero zbunjena, kao i postaviti to pitanje gay ili bi ili nekoj drugoj. ili bolje i tocnije receno, bilo bi jednako nesuvislo.

----------


## samaritanka

...pitam se koliko je tu stvar konacna kod tog decka...mislim seksualna opredjeljenost...
...ove godine sam na moru igrom slucaja puno slusala o manipulaciji mladih ljudi bolje receno djece u cilju usmeravanja u svom seksualnom opredjeljenju...za ne povjerovati...sto se sve radi...
...nemam nista protiv onih koji znaju sto zele, a opet s druge strane si mislim, sto ce biti s onima koji ne znaju sto zele, a u osjetljivim su godinama...pa im neko namece neko usmjeravanje...uz kojekakve metode...
...sto bi ja ucinila da se radi o mom djetetu...u svakom slucaju provjerila mogucnost manipulacije s mojim djetetom...
ako je gay onda je gay, ali sto ako mu se to namece, a ja kao roditelj ne mogu zastiti svoje dijete i dozvoljavam da se nesto radi i preko volje djeteta...recimo pomocu droge, alkohola, ucjene ili slicnoga...

----------


## ivarica

samaritanka, provjerila bi mogucnost manipulacije samo u slucaju da ti je dijete gej ili u svakom slucaju?   :Smile:

----------


## antun tat

potpisujem ivaricu.



> ...ove godine sam na moru igrom slucaja puno slusala o manipulaciji mladih ljudi bolje receno djece u cilju usmeravanja u svom seksualnom opredjeljenju...za ne povjerovati...sto se sve radi...


ljude se usmjeruje da budu heteroseksualni svake sekunde u životu. i to nikoga ne smeta. 
ne mislim baš da se nekoga može nagovoriti tako lako da radi nešto što mujoj se ne sviđa. pogotovo ako to nešto nije odobravano od strane šireg pučanstva.

----------


## samaritanka

i jedno i drugo...ako si mislila na drogu ili slicno....bilo bi mi zao da u bilo cemu zakasnim...kao roditelj...ok uzdam se u svoj trbuh i intuiciju, ali ako me neka nesreca strefi moze mi se sistem pokvariti...
...kad gledam ovu podjelu u dobi Karla i nesto starijih... kod njih je podjela jasna...samo decki kuze decke bolje u igri, a cure kuze cure, mislim na igre vitezova i gusara....i onda s druge strane princeza.

Jos nesto kod provjeravanja ne bi uvela teror i zabrane nego vise price koja mozda nedostaje ovom decku i njegovi roditeljima. U svakom slucaju razgovor, ako nije moguc direktno, onda uz pomoc jos nekoga.

Prije ovog ljeta sam fakat mislila da su djeca vrlo rano "drugacija" (nadam se da necu nikoga uvrijediti s ovim), medutim kad sam cula za manipulacije onda mi je kliker proradio u drugom smjeru.

----------


## samaritanka

antun pise istovremeno sa mnom

...konkretno me muci manipulacija uz pomoc droge...

----------


## divna boris

dobro, samaritanka, zar ti zbilja mislis da su djeca (i mladi) maloumna potrckala? da bi se uistinu ljubila i spavala s onima koji im ne pasu, a plus toga vecina drustva to isto smatra nepozeljnima?
ako to mislis, tada je to zbilja veliki problem. 
ne zelim ti osporavati pravo na misljenje i tvoje dvojbe.
no upozoriti cu te na slijedece, heteronormativnost koja vlada nasim drustvom nas uci da bez razmisljanja, bez dvojbe prihvacamo nametnute vrijednosti i "istine". jedna od tih vrijednosti i "istina" jest da su heteroseksualnost i monogamija i neke druge stvari (da ne skrecem s teme) najprirodniji i najpozeljniji oblik zivljenja, te da se te vrijednosti ne uce vec su urodene.

----------


## petra

> jedna od tih vrijednosti i "istina" jest da su heteroseksualnost i monogamija i neke druge stvari (da ne skrecem s teme) najprirodniji i najpozeljniji oblik zivljenja.


pa i  jesu. cijelo je društvo prilagođeno takvom obliku življenja, zar ne?

----------


## samaritanka

za mene je hetero prirodno jer nam odrzava vrstu, sto se za homo ne bi moglo reci...

...manipulacija gaya da to ne bude je jednako tako optuzujuca kao manipulacija nekoga tko nije gay da to bude ...

...i ona prva recenica ti nije trebala DB

----------


## Sacreus

> za mene je hetero prirodno jer nam odrzava vrstu, sto se za homo ne bi moglo reci...


Zapravo se moze reci, jer ako cemo vec gledati evolucijski homoseksualnost je nastala s ciljem odrzavanja vrste, no to je druga prica..

Ucenje i usmjeravanje djece po pitanju seksualnost nije bas moguce. Seksualna orijentacija je, kao i spol, urodjena. Genetika iste se sve vise dokazuje a za koju godinu ocekuje se i sam gen. 

No, uz seks. orijentaciju postoji i seks. ponasanje i to treba razlikovati. Ako netko ima spolni odnos s osobom istog psola, ne mora znaciti da je homoseksualan (npr. zatvori?). A ono usmjeravanje i zbunjenost o kojima se ovdje prica je normalna razvojna fraza. U adolescenciji hormoni divljaju, djeca postaju samostalna, odvajaju se od roditelja u formiranju nekih stavova, itd. Uz ostalo, formira i seksualnost, te su djeca/ljudi nerijetko zbunjeni.. osjecaju zelju za istim spolom, probavaju, odustaju.. po nekim autorima seks. orijentacija se moze jos dugo formirati, odnosno spoznavati.. ali odgoj na nju nema utjecaja. Nema nijednog jedinog istrazivanja koje je dokazalo utjecaj odgoja/okoline na neciju seksualnu orijentaciju.

Moguce je da ljudi potiskuju svoju prvu uslijed okoline, pa se homo osobe izene/udaju, osnuju obitelj.. lai to nerijetko pukne.. cak i nakon 20 godina.. imao sam puno takvih slucajeva kada su osobe s obitelji i djecom napustale partnere/ice i odlazile istospolnom.. nedavno sam s jednom osobom prosao rastavu.. nakon 15 godina braka i dvoje djece, puklo je... 

No, nazad na temu.. Sto napraviti u ovoj situaiciji? Najgore bi bilo popustiti roditeljima da steknuo dojam da su uspjeli.. ali isto tako im nije ni dobro pruzati agresivan otpor.. socijalna sluzba, pravni lijekovi.. mogu ih potaknuti da se pomaknu s mjesta i pokusaju rijesiti svoje stavove, ali ih mogu i jos vise naljutiti pa pogorsati situaciju.. to je tesko predvidjeti nazalost i to treba znati netko tko ih poznaje..

Nelose bi mu bilo da ih vodi psihoterapeutu, odnosno da svi skupa odu.. Ja mogu preporuciti, odnosno pokusati pronaci, u DU (ako treba). A to je karta koju bi vjerojatno od trebao odigrati, kad roditelji shvate da njihovo ponasanje nema smisla da im kaze da zeli da idu terapeutu svi zajedno da to poksuaju rijesiti.

U puno situacija koje sam imao roditeljima je bilo presudno vrijeme.. da pocnu prihvacati, mijenjai se.. normalnije raogavari; ponasati se..

Inace, ima knjiga "Vise od prihvacanja" namijenjena roditeljima gay djece i jako je dobra.

----------


## štoveć

evo registriro sam se samo da bih mogao tu nešto napisati.
moj sin ima 17 godina i prije nekih 5 mjeseci mi je to priznao. moja žena je tada znala već skoro godinu dana ali mu nije dopuštala da mi reče. 
isprva kad mi je reko mislio sam da me zeza, odmah sam pomislio nije li neki prvi aprila ili slično, međutim, i nažalost, govorio je istinu. ovo nažalost kažem samo zato što će njemu biti teže u životu. kad sam shvatio da je ozbiljan doslovno sam poludio, nisam bio ljut na njega, nego jednostavno nisam mogao vjerovat da se to meni događa, da je moj vlastiti sin, u kojeg polažem sve svoje nade i za kojeg želim da bude tisuću puta bolji čovjek od mene gay. svjet mi se srušio za sekund, pitao sam se što sam ja skrivio Bogu, gdje sam pogriješio u odgoju, zašto baš ja? neću imati unuke? to je nemoguće! usljedili su dani u kojima sa ženom nisam razgovarao a sina sam propitkivao o svemu i cijelo vrijeme u njega pokušati ubaciti zrno sumnje, želju da se promijeni, da postane "normalan". mislio sam isto kao i mnogi da je zbunjen. doslovno sam očajavao, noćima nisam spavao. bojao sam se da se ne zarazi HIVom mislim da bi tada bio dao svoju glavu samo da on bude "normalan". u tim trenucima sam razmnišljao i o tome što će reći moj otac, prijatelji, kolege s posla... nikad mi u životu nije bilo teže. kroz naše razgovore sam znao bit neugodan i prijetit mu izolacijom dok se ne promijeni. a on nikako nije odustajao nego mi je recitiro svoje argumente. onaj koji me pogodio je bio kad mu reko da on ne može bit u ništa siguran jer je premlad, on mi je odgovorio ovako nekako: "tata, jeli se tebi diže na ženske?" šutio sam par sekundi iznenađen izravnošću njegova pitanja. nikad prije nije predamnom tako nešto rekao. onda je on nastavio "meni se diže na muške". okrenuo se i otišao u sobu. dosta sam o tome razmišljao tu večer...
sutra dan mi je donio knjigu Više od prihvaćanja" da pročitam. bio sam jako skeptičan. što će meni tu netko govoriti kakv je moj sin kad je on MOj sin. čisto iz znatiželje sam je krenuo čitat, samo krenuo... neznam zašto nisam nastavio tada. vjerovatno zbog toga što sam se bojao da će me uvjeriti u nešto. krenula je šutnja, šutnja duga 2 tjedna u kojoj nisam razgovarao  ni sa sinom ni sa ženom. s posla bih išao pomagat bratu graditi kuću, bilo što samo da ne mislim o tome. zatim me jedne večeri oko 21 žena dočekala doma i rakla da sutra idemo kod psihologa. pitao sam zašto. tako da pokušamo riješit ovaj problem koji očito postoji. uslijedila je svađa.. koje se jako sramim. svašta sam izgovorio ali me uspjela uvjerit da pođem. bio sam siguran kako će sutra biti moja pobjeda, kako ću joj i mu dokazati. e sad nema šanse da ispričam sve što se sve pričalo na tom sastanku koji je trajao skoro sat vremena. psiholog bi pitao jedno, ja bi postavio pod pitanje siguran da neće moći odgovoriti, on bi odgovorio, a ja pitao i pitao. tu mi je recimo prvi put palo napamet da bi homoseksualnost mogla biti prirodna, normalna. on je onda spomenuo kako je mnogima problem to što misle da neće imati unuke i kako je to opravdano ali da bi sreća djeteta trebala biti na prvom mjestu te kako se roditelji u mnogim stvarima pokušavaju ostvarit preko svoje djece zanemarujući pri tom da su oni jedinke, koje imaju svoj mozak i svoje osjećaje. i sad je usljedilo ono najvažnije. upito me jeli mi važnije da imam unuke ili da mi je sin sretan, jeli mi važnije da mi se susjed ne smije ili da mi se sin osmjehne? to me definitivno razbilo. znao sam što je važnije. Uhvatio sam sina za ruku i rekao mu "oprosti" on se nasmijao. žena se nasmijala. ja sam se nasmijao. sa psihologom smo još malo pričali o HIVu. još uvijek me je strah da će se zarazit ali me jednako starh i za 13godišnju kćer. s njime sam pričao poslije o tome i shvatio da je zreliji nego što sam mislio. da upotrebljava glavu. to prije jednostavno nisam primjećivao. nisam skoro ni pričao s njim.kad sam došao doma nastavio sam čitat knjigu (knjiga je "Više od prihvaćanja" a autori su c. w. griffin, m. j. wirth, a. g. wirth) jako poučna  i iz nje naučio kako prihvatit ne samo sina nego i svaku osobu onakvom kakva ona zaista jest. shvatio sam zašto mi je žena to tajila. upravo se ovakve moje reakcije bojala. 

ova priča s premještajem u drugu školu je zaista tužna. ne mogu ni zamislit kako je djetetu kojeg će sada zatvorit, odmaknut od prijatelja, sredine na koju je naviknut samo zbog jedne njegove osobine. samo zato što je ono što je. nije on birao. pa sve i da je mogao izabrat tko bi izabrao takav život u kojem se moraš sakrivat? u kojem ti većina govori da si bolestan. kako uopće da dijete razvije neko samopouzdanje?  :Sad:

----------


## irenas

> Uhvatio sam sina za ruku i rekao mu "oprosti" on se nasmijao. žena se nasmijala. ja sam se nasmijao. sa psihologom smo još malo pričali o HIVu. još uvijek me je strah da će se zarazit ali me jednako starh i za 13godišnju kćer. s njime sam pričao poslije o tome i shvatio da je zreliji nego što sam mislio. da upotrebljava glavu. to prije jednostavno nisam primjećivao. nisam skoro ni pričao s njim.kad sam došao doma nastavio sam čitat knjigu (knjiga je "Više od prihvaćanja" a autori su c. w. griffin, m. j. wirth, a. g. wirth) jako poučna  i iz nje naučio kako prihvatit ne samo sina nego i svaku osobu onakvom kakva ona zaista jest. shvatio sam zašto mi je žena to tajila. upravo se ovakve moje reakcije bojala.


Od tebe čovjek može zaista nešto pametno naučiti  :Heart:

----------


## divna boris

bravo! bravo,stovec! :D

----------


## sladjanaf

ja mislim da je tvoj sin jako sretan što ima takvog tatu

----------


## Mamasita

> upito me jeli mi važnije da imam unuke ili da mi je sin sretan, jeli mi važnije da mi se susjed ne smije ili da mi se sin osmjehne? to me definitivno razbilo. znao sam što je važnije. Uhvatio sam sina za ruku i rekao mu "oprosti" on se nasmijao. žena se nasmijala. ja sam se nasmijao.


Na ovaj dio sam zacmoljila.
stovec  :Heart:

----------


## andrea

> štoveć prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  upito me jeli mi važnije da imam unuke ili da mi je sin sretan, jeli mi važnije da mi se susjed ne smije ili da mi se sin osmjehne? to me definitivno razbilo. znao sam što je važnije. Uhvatio sam sina za ruku i rekao mu "oprosti" on se nasmijao. žena se nasmijala. ja sam se nasmijao.
> 
> 
> Na ovaj dio sam zacmoljila.


i ja isto  :Heart:  

štoveć, budite ponosni na sebe  :Heart:

----------


## samaritanka

procitacu navedenu knjigu u svakom slucaju...


Sacreus mozda da me kratko prosvjetlis o ovome dolje?
--"Zapravo se moze reci, jer ako cemo vec gledati evolucijski homoseksualnost je nastala s ciljem odrzavanja vrste, no to je druga prica.. "--
Svidaju mi se prijedlozi kako rijesiti problem.

Stovec lijepa prica. Kod tvog sina se radi o konacnosti. On je od onih koji zna sto zeli. Imas kakav osobni komentar opcenito na mogucnost manipulacije i nametanja uz pomoc droge i alkohola?

Zivim vec 15 godina u familiji u kojoj je jedan clan homo. Nije joj lako u zivotu jer stalno mjenja partnere i nema stalan posao. Zivi u drugom gradu i vidamo se samo na familijarnim skupovima. Meni je to ok da svako zivi kako hoce dok ne namece i ne manipulira.

Karlo me je bas prije neki dan pitao da li se moze ozenit djecak za djecaka? Sto mu reci, a da ne manipuliras?

----------


## anki

:Heart:

----------


## ivarica

stovec, jesi mu se tada ispricao za tih dva tjedna ili za svih 17 godina? je li mu se mama ispricala za tih godinu dana sto je znala a tebi nije rekla ili za svih 17 godina? 
ne zelim biti ostra ili nezahvalna, tvoj post i tvoj postupak su za svaku pohvalu, ali zamisli koliko godina je tvoje dijete vjerojatno bilo zbunjeno ne samo svojim osjecajima nego i vasim ocekivanjima: zanima i plasi me kao roditelja sljedece: kad prestanemo misliti hoce li (i da li uopce zele) nasa djeca imati djecu, a pocnemo misliti da li cemo mi imati unuke?  :/ , kad prestanemo pratiti sto nam zele reci, sto osjecaju i sto prolaze? kako je tvoj sin reagirao kao npr petnaestogodisnjak kad ste ga zezali ima li curu? sjeti se samo koliko puta ste potegnuli neku takvu glupu salu, a da on nije odgovorio ili se zacrvenio ili se "branio". koliko puta je vec bio zaljubljen, a da vam to nije mogao reci? kako se samo on lose morao osjecati a uz tako dobre  roditelje.   :Crying or Very sad:  koliko druge gay djece nema ni toliko srece. 
nadam se da shvacas da pisem ne zbog tebe nego zbog njih.

narucit cu ovu knjigu, svidja mi se vec od naslova, "prihvacanje" je pojam kojim glumatamo politicku korektnost. zamagljujemo netoleranciju. 
sto ja imam nekog "prihvacati" zato jer je gay? jel mene netko "prihvaca" zato jer nisam?

uh, vec sam jednom rekla, ako ce mi dijete biti gay, samo cu jednu stvar zaliti. to sto se nisam kao aktivistica vise angaziralau borbi za prava sex manjina. zato mi dodje odmah da smisljam kampanje za roditelje i sire.

----------


## anki

> Imas kakav osobni komentar opcenito na mogucnost manipulacije i nametanja uz pomoc droge i alkohola?


mislim da je ovo čista glupost. kaj bu te netko na silu napio i uvjerio da si homo  :? 




> Nije joj lako u zivotu jer *stalno mjenja partnere** i nema stalan posao*. Zivi u drugom gradu i vidamo se samo na familijarnim skupovima. Meni je to ok da svako zivi kako hoce dok ne namece i ne manipulira.


kakv veze ovo boldano ima sa homo? kaj ti imaš fobiju da ljudi homo orjentacije manipuliraju hetero i pomoću droge i alkohola ih žele pretvoriti u homo?

----------


## samaritanka

pa po novom imam jer se to fakat radi...pa mi kao roditelji moramo bar biti informirani da i to postoji recimo pedofilicni homoseksualci...

----------


## sladjanaf

> pa po novom imam jer se to fakat radi...pa mi kao roditelji moramo bar biti informirani da i to postoji recimo pedofilicni homoseksualci...


kao što postoje i pedofilični heteroseksualci. a razlika u odnosu na djecu bi bila koja?

i ne vidim baš razliku između heteroseksualaca koji ništa ne rade i mijenjaju partnere i homoseksualaca koji ništa ne rade i mijenjaju partnere. ili ima razlike?

osim što ja ne znam niti jednog takvog homoseksualca a heteroseksualaca s takvim sklonostima znam puuuno...

i po tvojim postovima ispada da samo zbunjeni "moždahomoseksualci" koriste alkohol i droge. nije valjda?

----------


## samaritanka

naravno da nema razlike...daj se skuliraj...ja nisam neprijatelj...ali idealizam ne vlada nigdje...kako ti to hoces prikazati...i ja se tu drzim problema, a ne diskutiram o tome kako se sve sto  navedem moze poistovjetiti i s heterosvijetom... naravno da moze i ja tu ne pravim razlike...

...naglasavam nijansu, a to je manipulacija koja je moguca u oba svijeta, ali se ona u homo svijetu nigdje glasno ne spominje...a ja bas nisam za to da ona ne postoji...

----------


## ivarica

samaritanka, kad ti pricas o manipulaciji u ovim postovima, ja se najezim kao onda kad psihologinje pricaju o manipulaciji u postovima o produzenom dojenju.  :/

----------


## štoveć

> .
> 
> Stovec lijepa prica. Kod tvog sina se radi o konacnosti. On je od onih koji zna sto zeli. Imas kakav osobni komentar opcenito na mogucnost manipulacije i nametanja uz pomoc droge i alkohola?
> Karlo me je bas prije neki dan pitao da li se moze ozenit djecak za djecaka? Sto mu reci, a da ne manipuliras?


Vjeruj, ti njegovom seksualnom orijentacijom ne možeš manipulirat nikako. jedino čime možeš manipulirat je njegovim mišljenjem.  :Smile: 
isto tako roditelji ovog djeteta neće promijenit njegovu orijentaciju ali možda ga uvjere da je bolestan i da ništa ne vrijedi pa on onda počne živit život heteroseksualca. pa se oženi a ne voli ženu.. ima djecu a s njom ih ne želi.. a zašto sve to? da bi bio običan... 



> stovec, jesi mu se tada ispricao za tih dva tjedna ili za svih 17 godina? je li mu se mama ispricala za tih godinu dana sto je znala a tebi nije rekla ili za svih 17 godina? ...


sad već znam cijeli njegov život i shvaćam da uopće nije jednostavan kao što se to meni činilo. Milijun problema od društva do želja pa do osoba koje mu se sviđaju. u jednom sam mu navratu reko da mi je žao što nisam mogo sudjelovati u tom dijelu njegova života on je reko da nije ni htio da sudjelujem. nije to bilo bezobrazan odgovor nego jednostavno iskren.

----------


## Sanja

> uh, vec sam jednom rekla, ako ce mi dijete biti gay, samo cu jednu stvar zaliti. to sto se nisam kao aktivistica vise angaziralau borbi za prava sex manjina. zato mi dodje odmah da smisljam kampanje za roditelje i sire.


Potpisujem tisuću puta.

----------


## daddycool

> uvjerenja sam da se nasa seksualnost kroji odgojem i zivotnim prilikama, da nije uvjetovana genetski niti je uvijek ista.


kako ono veli lik iz crtića

"you're cute but you're WRONG"

nije mi namjera mijenjati tvoje uvjerenje nego iznosim svoje

----------


## Sacreus

> Sacreus mozda da me kratko prosvjetlis o ovome dolje?
> --"Zapravo se moze reci, jer ako cemo vec gledati evolucijski homoseksualnost je nastala s ciljem odrzavanja vrste, no to je druga prica.. "--


Poznato je npr. da se muskarci bolje od zena snalatze u prostoru ili da su zene uspjesnije od muskaraca u vizualnom pretratzivanju.. to je nastalo evolucijom, odnosno adaptacijom (pomagalo ocuvanju vrste) jer su muskarci isli u lov gdje su trebali prostorne sposobnosti, a zene su sakupljale plodove (brale bobice) gdje su trebale vizualno pretrazivanje.

Kod evolucijskog objasnjenja homoseksualnosti dvije su teorije najprihvacenije..

Po jednoj je homoseksualnost nastala kao evolucijski nusprodukt homosocijalnosti, odnosno istospolnog prijateljstva. Npr. muskarci su isli u lov na mamute (ili sto se vec jelo nekada) a za to je bilo potrebno da su slozna grupa i da se ne pobiju medjusobno. Pa je nastala homoseksualnost da bi se ucvrstilo to prijateljestvo, povezanost clanova grupe, emocionalna bliskost, itd. I onda su neki pojedinci postali senzibilniji na to, pa su iskljucivo homoseksualni.. 

Inace, u prilog prirodnosti ide i cinjenica da je homoseksualnost utvrdjena kod nekoliko stotina zivotinjskig vrsta. Kod lavova je npr. to potpuno normalno izvan sezone parenja.

A druga teorija se zasniva na kolateralnom prenosenju gena. Kako je nekada smrtnost bila velika i tesko se prezivljavalo, razvila se homoseksualnost da dio pojedinaca ne bi imalo svoju djecu, vec da bi odgajali zajednicku. Znaci, ti pojedinci nisu imali potomstvo, vec su se brinuli za drugu djecu.

Srodstvo jako, na nesvjesnom nivou, utjece na ponasanje prema djeci. Dokazano je da je vjerojatnost zlostavljanja djeteta od strane roditelja 100 puta veca za posvojeno dijete u odnosu na vlastito dijete. (isto evolucijski). Tako su homo. npr. se mogli brinuti za djecu koja su ostala sama.

Ukratko objasnjeno  :Smile: 





> Stovec lijepa prica. Kod tvog sina se radi o konacnosti. On je od onih koji zna sto zeli. Imas kakav osobni komentar opcenito na mogucnost manipulacije i nametanja uz pomoc droge i alkohola?


Nije upuceno meni, ali na sto mislis pod manipulacija uz pomoc droge i alkohola? Ako mislis na seksualno iskoristavanje pod utjecajem supstanci, to nema veze sa seksualnom orijentacijom niti moze utejcati na istu.




> Zivim vec 15 godina u familiji u kojoj je jedan clan homo. Nije joj lako u zivotu jer stalno mjenja partnere i nema stalan posao. Zivi u drugom gradu i vidamo se samo na familijarnim skupovima. Meni je to ok da svako zivi kako hoce dok ne namece i ne manipulira.


Mozes malo pojasniti tu "manipulaciju", ne shvacam sto smatras pod tim?




> Karlo me je bas prije neki dan pitao da li se moze ozenit djecak za djecaka? Sto mu reci, a da ne manipuliras?


Ja bih mu rekao da se moze. Eventualno da ne ozeniti, ali nesto slicno. To nije nikakva manipulacija ni nametanje stavova, a dijete se uci toleranciji i prihvacanju razlicitost. To nema nikakvog stetnog utjecaja na dijete.

----------


## Sacreus

> Vjeruj, ti njegovom seksualnom orijentacijom ne možeš manipulirat nikako. jedino čime možeš manipulirat je njegovim mišljenjem. 
> isto tako roditelji ovog djeteta neće promijenit njegovu orijentaciju ali možda ga uvjere da je bolestan i da ništa ne vrijedi pa on onda počne živit život heteroseksualca. pa se oženi a ne voli ženu.. ima djecu a s njom ih ne želi.. a zašto sve to? da bi bio običan...


Ovo je nazalost jako tocno.. Meni se javilo jako puno osoba, mladih, bas s tim problemom prihvacanje sebe, odnosno misle da nisu normalni, bolesni.. i odna se zele promijeniti, a istovremeno zele isti spol i nemaju zelje/volje za suprotnim.

Ali roditelji su im od rodjenja govoril ida je to nastrano, bolesno, da ne valja.. i oni ne prihvacaju sebe.. i cijeli niz problema iz toga proizlazi.. zbog nametanja misljenja..

----------


## Ancica

Ja mislim da kuzim na sto misli samaritanka kada govori o bojazni od manipulacije, mada mislim da opasnost od manipulacije postoji u svakom pogledu (ne samo homo). Jasno mi je kako se moze relativno lako dogoditi da netko manipulacijom uspostavi seksualne odnose s djetetom (bio manipulator odrasla osoba ili cak i sam/a dijete) i da rezultat ne odrazava stvarne zelje i opredjeljenja djeteta ali u potpunosti zbuni dijete (u bilo kojem smislu).

Djecak kojeg je neki muskarac silovao i koji "odraste" u homoseksualca - koliko si siguran da je homoseksualac zato sto se zaista takvim osjeca ili zato sto ga je to grozno iskustvo "ukalupilo"?

Otvorenost pogleda je kljucna.

Samaritanka je rekla da bi prihvatila svoje dijete ako je gay, al ne prije nego sto bi pokusala dokuciti je li to zaista ono sto dijete zeli ili je rezultat manipulacije ili cisto neceg drugog. Homoseksualnost nekad nije istinsko opredjeljenje. Kao sto nekad nije ni heteroseksualnost.

Isto bih i ja napravila, kao sto bih isto napravila da recimo saznam da mi Petra (ili Robi) s 11 godina kaze da je otkrila seks i da joj je super, da ima decka (ili mozda curu) i da ja to "prihvatim". Moje "prihvacanje" i podrska moraju biti odgovorni.

----------


## Hana_Sara

zasto ne prihvatiti homoseksualizam jednako validnim hetero kad je to osjecaj protiv kojeg se covjek ne moze boriti? pa sad, ima dosta "osjecanja" u zivotima ljudi, ali da li su sva nuzno prirodna? npr. pedofili (naravno NE usporedujem tu moral tih ljudi sa gay ljudima, nego porive)  isto imaju neosporiv poriv u sebi , njih privlace djeca. zar to znaci da su i oni prirodni po definiciji? ili su zastranili? its just a thought, only a thought

ili jos jedan primjer. sto bi bilo da ljudi bez lijeve ruke pocnu osnivati saveze i govoriti kako i oni imaju jednaka prava kao oni s obje, zasto oni ne bi smjeli voziti auto itd... prvo bi se svi sazalili, pa im osigurali ista prava, ali onda bi ti ljudi poceli traziti da se zivot s jednom rukom proglasi jednako pozeljan onom s dvije, a nakon toga i ohrabrivati one s dvije ruke da si odrezu ruku, jer je to jednako dobro  :shock: . opet, ovo su moja osobna razmisljanja, znam da nemaju puno veze s temom prihvacanja homoseksualnosti u djeci... ali danas kao da SVI razmisljaju isto, ako nisi liberal, bolje ti je da sutis  :/

----------


## tanjads

> zasto ne prihvatiti homoseksualizam jednako validnim hetero kad je to osjecaj protiv kojeg se covjek ne moze boriti? pa sad, ima dosta "osjecanja" u zivotima ljudi, ali da li su sva nuzno prirodna? npr. pedofili (naravno NE usporedujem tu moral tih ljudi sa gay ljudima, nego porive)  isto imaju neosporiv poriv u sebi , njih privlace djeca. zar to znaci da su i oni prirodni po definiciji? ili su zastranili? its just a thought, only a thought
> 
> ili jos jedan primjer. sto bi bilo da ljudi bez lijeve ruke pocnu osnivati saveze i govoriti kako i oni imaju jednaka prava kao oni s obje, zasto oni ne bi smjeli voziti auto itd... prvo bi se svi sazalili, pa im osigurali ista prava, ali onda bi ti ljudi poceli traziti da se zivot s jednom rukom proglasi jednako pozeljan onom s dvije, a nakon toga i ohrabrivati one s dvije ruke da si odrezu ruku, jer je to jednako dobro  :shock: . opet, ovo su moja osobna razmisljanja, znam da nemaju puno veze s temom prihvacanja homoseksualnosti u djeci... ali danas kao da SVI razmisljaju isto, ako nisi liberal, bolje ti je da sutis  :/


 :shock: 

DA SVA OSJECANJA JESU PRIRODNA. Ne i sve sto ljudi rade na temelju tih osjecanja. 
Kada si ti cula da homoseksualci ohrabruju heteroseksualce da postanu homo? A ova prica o jednorukima-oni naime vec imaju pravo voyiti auto i imaju ista prava kao ljudi s dvije ruke. Helooo! Mozda ne zivimo na istoj planeti?

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Kada si ti cula da homoseksualci ohrabruju heteroseksualce da postanu homo?


cula i dozivjela nazalost!




> A ova prica o jednorukima-oni naime vec imaju pravo voyiti auto i imaju ista prava kao ljudi s dvije ruke. Helooo! Mozda ne zivimo na istoj planeti?


ista PRAVA, da, za to se i ja zalazem kad se radi o dostojanstvu ljudske osobe. ali propagirati da je jednako korisno i dobro imati jednu ili dvije ruke, da ovo prvo nije hendikep, to jos nisam cula...

----------


## sladjanaf

hana_sara jel ti to metaforički hoćeš reći da je homoseksualizam "hendikep"?

----------


## tanjads

Osobno bi mi bilo zao da je moj dijete gay zato jer znam da je to praceno s puno problema-u smislu neprihvacanja okoline, manje mogucnosti da ima djecu, manje zakonski regulirane zajednice i sl. Zato bi mi bilo zao, jer nije lako biti drugaciji, osobito po seksualnom opredjeljenju. 
Ali kad bi bilo...sto ja imam provjeravati je li on/ona gay ili nije, pa ima cijeli zivot da provjeri ako zeli. Isto ko i ja. Iz svog iskustva nesto ne vidim kako bi me netko mogao na nesto drugo ubijediti. Sto bi rekao stovecov sin- Ili ti se dize na zene ili na muske, to se ne mijenja (osim ako na oboje). Moje je da vjerujem svom djetetu, osjecajima koje ima i izborima koje cini.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> hana_sara jel ti to metaforički hoćeš reći da je homoseksualizam "hendikep"?


na svojevrstan nacin, svakako. prvo i osnovno jer u takvoj zajednici nema djece (svakako ne prirodnim putem  :/ ) a onda jos i iz mnogih drugih razloga, podjele musko zenskih uloga i ljepote u tome itd itd. iskreno, koliko god se slazem da prava i dostojanstvo ne treba nikome uskratiti, ne mogu prozvakati stav da je gay jednako validna opcija kao i hetero. u svakome je slucaju manje prirodna i kompliciranija. ustvari manjinsko opredjeljenje koje ce u zivotu donijeti puno problema toj osobi... i znam da im nije lako, ali to onda opet ide za mnoge manjinske skupine    :Sad:

----------


## antun tat

ovdje se često spominju homoseksualni gen i evolucijsko objašnjenje homoseksualnosti, pa bi' htio nešto dodati. 

homoseksualnost i heteroseksualnost su kao koncepti relativno nove stvari u društvu. 

termin heteroseksualnost se, npr.,  prvo upotrebljavao kada se govorilo o poremećaju kod osoba koje bi se danas zvalo seksualni ovisnici koje privlače osobe suprotnog spola.

termin homosekusalnost nije stariji od kraja 19.st. prije toga se sklonost istom spolu nije shvaćala kao dio identiteta ili identitet, tj. važan dio ličnosti.

možemo govoriti da su muškarci u staroj grčkoj spavali s drugim muškarcima, no na to se nije gledalo kao što se danas gleda na homoseksualnost. 

u životinjskom svijetu postoje istospolni parovi, no ni tu ne možemo govoriti o homoseksualnosti (jer je to identitet).

spolne i rodne razlike:

društvene rodne uloge i prihvatljiv izgled se razlikuju od društva do društva i mijenjaju se kroz vrijeme, pa tako ne možemo tvrditi da muškarci genetski više vole nositi hlače i kratke kose, a žene suknje. ne možemo tvrditi niti to da muškarci genetski više vole brze aute, a žene čisto posuđe, jer su to simboli koji se uče socijalizacijom.

istraživanja pokazuju da stereotipi utječu na našu kvalitetu obavljanja zadataka, tj. ako vjerujemo da smo kao žene lošije u matematici, u matematici ćemo imati i lošije rezultate (o najsvježijem takvom istraživanju ima u današnjim 24 sata).

takve nam stvari pokazuju da je nemoguće izvući neki gen i reći: _eto! zbog ovog gena moj sin voli muškarce koji odlaze u teretanu ili moja kći žene koje se šminkaju._ 

drugi problem sa gay genom je taj što ne postoji način na koji bi se on prenosio. ili svi prenosimo taj gen, pa se on magično uključi kad populacija dosegne kritičnu točku ili ga nema.

seksualnost:

evolucijska objašnjenja seksualnosti bi imala smisla kada bi seks uvijek bio prokreativan. a to on nije. ljudi najčešće ne spavaju jedni s drugima kako bi imali djecu. 

čak i kada dvije osobe suprotnog spola "spavaju" zajedno, to nije uvijek na način na koji se mogu dobiti djeca. 

ako prihvatimo da ljudskoj seksualnosti nije prvi i jedini cilj prokreacija (a pokazatelj toga je da se ljudi seksaju više od 3 put u životu), tada možemo prihvatiti da su sve žudnje spram drugih (punoljetnih (za one koji vole provuć' pedofiliju u svaku temu)) osoba legitimne i jednako vrijedne.

----------


## Mamasita

Hana_Sara uopce ne razumijem tvoj poriv da se javis na ovaj topic.
Imas li kakav savjet za ovog decka zbog kojeg je otvoren topic ili si dosla iznositi svoje stavove o homoseksualnosti?

----------


## štoveć

> zasto ne prihvatiti homoseksualizam jednako validnim hetero kad je to osjecaj protiv kojeg se covjek ne moze boriti? pa sad, ima dosta "osjecanja" u zivotima ljudi, ali da li su sva nuzno prirodna? npr. pedofili (naravno NE usporedujem tu moral tih ljudi sa gay ljudima, nego porive)  isto imaju neosporiv poriv u sebi , njih privlace djeca. zar to znaci da su i oni prirodni po definiciji? ili su zastranili? its just a thought, only a thought


ta tvoja usporedba koja je stvarna bez obzira što je nenamjerna je kriva. 
naime kod homoseksualnost imaš dvije homoseksualne osobe koje potpuno svijesno žele bit jedna s drugom. također kod heteroseksualnosti . ali kod pedofilije imaš pedofila koji na silu ima odnos s djetetom. dijete to ne želi. ono je žrtva. zato je pedofilija kažnjiva. 




> ili jos jedan primjer. sto bi bilo da ljudi bez lijeve ruke pocnu osnivati saveze i govoriti kako i oni imaju jednaka prava kao oni s obje, zasto oni ne bi smjeli voziti auto itd... prvo bi se svi sazalili, pa im osigurali ista prava, ali onda bi ti ljudi poceli traziti da se zivot s jednom rukom proglasi jednako pozeljan onom s dvije, a nakon toga i ohrabrivati one s dvije ruke da si odrezu ruku, jer je to jednako dobro  :shock: . opet, ovo su moja osobna razmisljanja, znam da nemaju puno veze s temom prihvacanja homoseksualnosti u djeci... ali danas kao da SVI razmisljaju isto, ako nisi liberal, bolje ti je da sutis  :/


kao prvo.. ljudi s jednom rukom smiju vozit. 
kao drugo.. homoseksualci i invalidi su kao skupine neusporedivi. invalid se može slobodno udavat za neku ženu koja je također invalid. ovo što pišem je zapravo apsurdno. ali glupo pitanje zahtijeva glupi odgovor. bez uvrede  :Smile:

----------


## antun tat

šteka internet. ispričavam se na 2 ista posta.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zasto ne prihvatiti homoseksualizam jednako validnim hetero kad je to osjecaj protiv kojeg se covjek ne moze boriti? pa sad, ima dosta "osjecanja" u zivotima ljudi, ali da li su sva nuzno prirodna? npr. pedofili (naravno NE usporedujem tu moral tih ljudi sa gay ljudima, nego porive)  isto imaju neosporiv poriv u sebi , njih privlace djeca. zar to znaci da su i oni prirodni po definiciji? ili su zastranili? its just a thought, only a thought
> 
> 
> ta tvoja usporedba koja je stvarna bez obzira što je nenamjerna je kriva. 
> naime kod homoseksualnost imaš dvije homoseksualne osobe koje potpuno svijesno žele bit jedna s drugom. također kod heteroseksualnosti . ali kod pedofilije imaš pedofila koji na silu ima odnos s djetetom. dijete to ne želi. ono je žrtva. zato je pedofilija kažnjiva. 
> 
> ...


normalno da je odgovor glup kad ne razmisljas u apstrakcijama. ima stvari koje ljudi bez jedne ruke/noge jednostavno NE mogu npr . covjek bez obje ruke ne moze svirati klavir jer bi to bilo freaky, u najmanjem slucaju... on nikad nece tvrditi da moze svirati klavir jednako dobro kao covjek sa dvije zdrave ruke. isto tako homoseksualni par ne moze imati djecu, ja to doista vidim kao velik hendikep! ali razlika izmedu ovog bez ruke i gay covjeka danas je da jedan prizna da to njegovo stanje nije normala, a drugi se zavarava da to jest...

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara uopce ne razumijem tvoj poriv da se javis na ovaj topic.
> Imas li kakav savjet za ovog decka zbog kojeg je otvoren topic ili si dosla iznositi svoje stavove o homoseksualnosti?


 :/ ... a ti kao imas teenadera koji se izrazio da je gay? samo postam svoje misljenje, mislila sam da forum za to i sluzi :?

----------


## Hana_Sara

i da, jos ovo za pedofiliju, jasno sam rekla u kojem sam smislu napravila tu usporedbu: ne ko je bolji a ko gori ili sto je sporazumno a sto zlostavljanje itd.... nego u svrhu argumentiranja kako samo postojanje *poriva* ne mora znaciti njegovu prirodnost ili opravdanost.  :Wink:

----------


## štoveć

vidiš, opet si u krivu. 
ako ćeš uspoređivat pojedinca onda ga uspoređuj s pojedincom.
znači jedan homoseksualac može imat djecu bez problema. muški homoseksualac ima sjeme jednako muškom heteroseksualcu, nije mu sjeme hendikepirano. žena homoseksualac također ima menstruaciju i cijeli proces razvijanja jajašca.... oni mogu imati djecu. 
čovjek bez ruke nikada ne može svirati klavir kao onaj s dvije ruke. to je jedino točno u tvom postu. 
homoseksualce si recmo mogla usporesirt s osobama s dvije ruke koje ne sviraju klavir   :Grin:

----------


## Mamasita

Nemam teenagera koji je gay, ali mozda cu ga jednom imati, i to ce mi biti normalno...
ali nedajboze mozda ces ga imati i ti. 
I sta ces onda, postaviti se prema njemu kao prema bolesniku? Postupiti kao sto postupaju roditelji ovog decka?

----------


## štoveć

> i da, jos ovo za pedofiliju, jasno sam rekla u kojem sam smislu napravila tu usporedbu: ne ko je bolji a ko gori ili sto je sporazumno a sto zlostavljanje itd.... nego u svrhu argumentiranja kako samo postojanje *poriva* ne mora znaciti njegovu prirodnost ili opravdanost.


ok.. a kakve to veze ima s ovom našom temom?  :/ 
mislim, ako tebe muči pitanje prirodnosti homoseksualnosti mi totalno moramo promijenit ploču.

----------


## antun tat

@ hana_sara
... i nisu svi heteroseksualci plodni. štać'š reć da su oni hendikepirani?  :? 
tužit ću te pod-forumu potpomognuta oplodnja, pa ćeš onda vidit'  :Wink:

----------


## štoveć

hendikepirani su svi kojima nedostaje neki dio tijela ili im neki dio tijela ne funkcionira dobro pa im to otežava život.
odmah da odgovorim na argument kako i homoseksualnost otežava život. da, ali ne zbog same homoseksualnosti nego zbog okoline

----------


## Hana_Sara

> hendikepirani su svi kojima nedostaje neki dio tijela ili im neki dio tijela ne funkcionira dobro pa im to otežava život.
> odmah da odgovorim na argument kako i homoseksualnost otežava život. da, ali ne zbog same homoseksualnosti nego zbog okoline


eee, ne mogu se sloziti. otezava zivot zbog toga sto nije tako predvideno od majke prirode, Boga, kog god hoces , you name it  :Wink: . ali da se dogada neosporivo je, pa treba i takve ljude uvazavati i dati im prava itd. ali da ih se trpa u "posve normalne" osobe, ne bi se mogla sloziti  :/

----------


## Hana_Sara

> vidiš, opet si u krivu. 
> ako ćeš uspoređivat pojedinca onda ga uspoređuj s pojedincom.
> znači jedan homoseksualac može imat djecu bez problema. muški homoseksualac ima sjeme jednako muškom heteroseksualcu, nije mu sjeme hendikepirano. žena homoseksualac također ima menstruaciju i cijeli proces razvijanja jajašca.... oni mogu imati djecu. 
> čovjek bez ruke nikada ne može svirati klavir kao onaj s dvije ruke. to je jedino točno u tvom postu. 
> homoseksualce si recmo mogla usporesirt s osobama s dvije ruke koje ne sviraju klavir


mogu imati djecu ako se umjetno oplode, tocno. to jest - ne prirodnim putem. a posto sviram klavir moram reci da i oni koji ne sviraju klavir ne znaju kaj propustaju   :Razz:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> @ hana_sara
> ... i nisu svi heteroseksualci plodni. štać'š reć da su oni hendikepirani?  :? 
> tužit ću te pod-forumu potpomognuta oplodnja, pa ćeš onda vidit'


pa mozda mi ne definiramo hendikep isto. ja to nisam mislila na cisto medicinski nacin, nego kao nesto sto ti smeta kroz zivot i koci/radi ti prepreke te da imas sve sto covjek moze pozeljeti: obitelj, partnera, zdrav seksualni zivot .... pa se slazem da je i potpomognuta oplodnja nezavidan polozaj za covjeka koji zeli imati dijete, isto ko sto je homoseksualizam nezavidan polozaj covjeku koji zeli obitelj, a ne moze zatrudniti sa svojim partnerom da se postavi na trepavice  :Razz:

----------


## Mukica

mene zanima sto bi stovec, na osnovu svog isukustva savjetovao decku s pocetka price 




> dakle, s drugog foruma netko piše: 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				jednom prijatelju su doma saznali starci. poludili. znate kako ide.. neću u detalje. uglavnom, što je važno, njega sada prebacuju u drugu školu u drugom mjestu, ukinut će mu internet, vjerojatno uzet i mob i totalno ga izolirat. psihički ubit.
> ono što ja želim jest nagovorit ga da se usprotivi, da odbije surađivat. tu mi treba vaša pomoć. treba mi što više načina da uspije izbjeć premještaj u drugu školu.
> ja kad ga čujem sljedeći put da budem zaista koristan i da sve isplaniramo.
> jer nedam mu da se pomiri s time!
> ...

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Nemam teenagera koji je gay, ali mozda cu ga jednom imati, i to ce mi biti normalno...
> ali nedajboze mozda ces ga imati i ti. 
> I sta ces onda, postaviti se prema njemu kao prema bolesniku? Postupiti kao sto postupaju roditelji ovog decka?


ne, ali da bi mi bilo drago, ne bi. pogotovo jer kao sto rekoh, ne smatram to prirodnim stanjem.

----------


## antun tat

ajd' hana_sara, nije da te tjeram ili želim cenzurirat' nečije mišljenje, nego, vidim, kako ne daješ konstruktivnu ideju u vezi ovog topica, nego govoriš da tebi homoseksualnost nije prirodna, idi otvori topic o tome, pa se vi "normalni" dopisujte i čestitajte si što ste takvi, i nemoj gušit' ovaj topic sa takvim komentarima. 

hvala na razumjevanju...

----------


## štoveć

> štoveć prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> hendikepirani su svi kojima nedostaje neki dio tijela ili im neki dio tijela ne funkcionira dobro pa im to otežava život.
> odmah da odgovorim na argument kako i homoseksualnost otežava život. da, ali ne zbog same homoseksualnosti nego zbog okoline
> 
> 
> eee, ne mogu se sloziti. otezava zivot zbog toga sto nije tako predvideno od majke prirode, Boga, kog god hoces , you name it . ali da se dogada neosporivo je, pa treba i takve ljude uvazavati i dati im prava itd. ali da ih se trpa u "posve normalne" osobe, ne bi se mogla sloziti  :/


ne ne i ne   :Kiss:   jedino što homoseksualcima otežava život je homofobna okolina i zakoni. inače oni mogu SVE što požele.  a hendikepirane osobe ne.
ajde daj jedan primjer aktivnosti koju homoseksualna osoba fizički nije sposobna napravit a heteroseksualna jest. this could be fun  :Coffee:

----------


## štoveć

> ajd' hana_sara, nije da te tjeram ili želim cenzurirat' nečije mišljenje, nego, vidim, kako ne daješ konstruktivnu ideju u vezi ovog topica, nego govoriš da tebi homoseksualnost nije prirodna, idi otvori topic o tome, pa se vi "normalni" dopisujte i čestitajte si što ste takvi, i nemoj gušit' ovaj topic sa takvim komentarima. 
> 
> hvala na razumjevanju...


meni je zapravo drago što je ona ovo čini, jer ima mnogo roditelja koji čitaju pa će i oni ponešto naučit  :Smile:

----------


## štoveć

> mene zanima sto bi stovec, na osnovu svog isukustva savjetovao decku s pocetka price


da pokaže roditeljima ovaj web site, da im priča o svojoj patnji, da ne dopusti da oni prave žrtvu od sebe, da im kupi knjigu "Više od prihvaćanja", da ih odvede u psihologa.. ali ako su neji stvarbo zatucani onda da ode od kuće ako ima kod koga  :Sad:

----------


## branka1

> sto bi bilo da ljudi bez lijeve ruke pocnu osnivati saveze i govoriti *kako i oni imaju jednaka prava kao oni s obje*, zasto oni ne bi smjeli voziti auto itd... prvo bi se svi sazalili, pa im osigurali ista prava, ali onda bi ti ljudi poceli traziti *da se zivot s jednom rukom proglasi jednako pozeljan onom s dvije, a nakon toga i ohrabrivati one s dvije ruke da si odrezu ruku, jer je to jednako dobro*


Ja ovo ne mogu vjerovat :shock: 

a nisam dosad htjela ništa komentirat (ja bi homoseksualcima dala sva prava), ali ovo što Hana_Sara piše....

----------


## sladjanaf

> sto bi bilo da ljudi bez lijeve ruke pocnu osnivati saveze i govoriti *kako i oni imaju jednaka prava kao oni s obje*, zasto oni ne bi smjeli voziti auto itd... prvo bi se svi sazalili, pa im osigurali ista prava, ali onda bi ti ljudi poceli traziti *da se zivot s jednom rukom proglasi jednako pozeljan onom s dvije, a nakon toga i ohrabrivati one s dvije ruke da si odrezu ruku, jer je to jednako dobro* 
> 
> 
> Ja ovo ne mogu vjerovat :shock: 
> 
> a nisam dosad htjela ništa komentirat (ja bi homoseksualcima dala sva prava), ali ovo što Hana_Sara piše....


ali ovo što Hana_Sara piše je njezino mišljenje koje naprosto nije za ovu temu a usto je i jadno jer Hana_Sara vjeruje u Boga koji je stvorio sve ljude i prema kome svi imaju ista prava a usto živi u državi u kojoj su "svi ljudi jednaki". Ili možda nisu?
Jer Hana_Sara bi samo "normalnima" dala pravo na život, a ispada da su to samo oni koji prirodnim putem mogu imati djecu  :shock:

----------


## samaritanka

Hana_Sara ovo dolje mozes malo o tome vise napisati. Zanima me koliko si bila stara tada?

tanjads (napisa): 
Kada si ti cula da homoseksualci ohrabruju heteroseksualce da postanu homo?  
cula i dozivjela nazalost! 

Ljudi koji su se na forum ulogirali da bi ovu temu raspravili, ostavljaju upuceniji dojam od mene i zanimljivo ih mi je citati. 

Medutim uz svu slobodu izbora koju zelim drugima, meni manipulacija ne ide iz glave. Vidim da mnogi ovdije ne vjeruju u manipulaciju, ali onda tu je i ancica koja na srecu razumije sto zelim reci.[/list][/list]

----------


## Hana_Sara

> branka1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				sto bi bilo da ljudi bez lijeve ruke pocnu osnivati saveze i govoriti *kako i oni imaju jednaka prava kao oni s obje*, zasto oni ne bi smjeli voziti auto itd... prvo bi se svi sazalili, pa im osigurali ista prava, ali onda bi ti ljudi poceli traziti *da se zivot s jednom rukom proglasi jednako pozeljan onom s dvije, a nakon toga i ohrabrivati one s dvije ruke da si odrezu ruku, jer je to jednako dobro* 
> ...


haha, nice try  :Wink: . a od pocetka govorim da bi svima dala pravo. u cemu se ne mogu sloziti je da je gay isto toliko ok kao hetero, i to nije poruka koju zelim poslati svojoj djeci. po meni je to manjiska neuravnotezenost faktora u genetskom kodu/organizmu/whatever isto kao sto bi to bio neki drugi fizicki,psihicki ili socijalni hendikep.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara ovo dolje mozes malo o tome vise napisati. Zanima me koliko si bila stara tada?
> 
> tanjads (napisa): 
> Kada si ti cula da homoseksualci ohrabruju heteroseksualce da postanu homo?  
> cula i dozivjela nazalost! 
> 
> Ljudi koji su se na forum ulogirali da bi ovu temu raspravili, ostavljaju upuceniji dojam od mene i zanimljivo ih mi je citati. 
> 
> Medutim uz svu slobodu izbora koju zelim drugima, meni manipulacija ne ide iz glave. Vidim da mnogi ovdije ne vjeruju u manipulaciju, ali onda tu je i ancica koja na srecu razumije sto zelim reci.[/list][/list]


imala sam 15 godina kada se nasom skolom pocela siriti snazna gay propaganda te se sjecam jednog neugodnog razdoblja gdje su nam intenzivno govorili da "je to sve pozeljno i normalno" te se par mojih bliskih frendica toliko zbunilo da su pocele dnevno odlaziti skolskom psihologu zbog osjecaja izgubljenosti, zbunjenosti orijentacijom, da bi se na kraju SRECOM uspostavilo da su one samo prolazile teen krizu identiteta... no sama gay propaganda nije im uopce pomogla u nalazenju sebe.

----------


## sladjanaf

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  branka1 prvotno napisa
> ...


dala bi pravo, ali oni ipak nisu jednaki, nego su hendikepirani

----------


## Hana_Sara

bas tako, jer kao sto vec rekoh postujem dostojanstvo covjeka, ali nisam ni najmanje uvjerena da je tako "zamisljeno" to jest da je u prirodi to trebala biti opcija koju se ohrabruje da evoluira i ustali se u drustvu.

----------


## -Sanja-

> bas tako, jer kao sto vec rekoh postujem dostojanstvo covjeka, ali nisam ni najmanje uvjerena da je tako "zamisljeno" to jest da je u prirodi to trebala biti opcija koju se ohrabruje da evoluira i ustali se u drustvu.


...ali izgubili smo repić i plivaće kožice, a gen za homoseksualnost je još tu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> bas tako, jer kao sto vec rekoh postujem dostojanstvo covjeka, ali nisam ni najmanje uvjerena da je tako "zamisljeno" to jest da je u prirodi to trebala biti opcija koju se ohrabruje da evoluira i ustali se u drustvu.
> 
> 
> ...ali izgubili smo repić i plivaće kožice, a gen za homoseksualnost je još tu


pa i razne druge nesavrsenosti pojedinaca ljudske grupe su jos tu, to ne znaci da ih treba tretirati normalnima. neke se , bas naprotiv, i lijece... (ne impliciram da se isto moze i sa homoseksualcima   :Wink:   )

----------


## -Sanja-

Točno, ali pretpostavlja se da 10% populacije ima homoseksualne sklonosti.
To je preveliki udio da bismo ga uspoređivali s nečim patološkim što se i dalje provlači. 
Možda 10% zvuči strašno nerealno, ali tu su deklarirani i nedeklarirani homoseksualci.
Ovih drugih ima znatno više.
Ja u svom poslu svakodnevno susrećem homoseksualce, vjerojatno zato što su to imućne osobe iz svjetskih metrolpola te im je bilo znatno lakše pokazati svoju homoseksualnu prirodu. Mi imamo predrasudu o njhovoj feminiziranosti i da svakog homoseksualca možeš uočiti na 100 m kako njišu rukicama i bokovima. To je totalna glupost. Većina su zgodni da krepaš, ali stvarno zgodni da krepaš. Savršeno definiranih mišića i voljela bih vidjeti skinsa koji bi ih uspio prebiti. Kod nas takvi tipovi nisu poludjeli izložiti se pritisku okoline, radije trpe komentare "ah tako zgodan, a još samac" nego "vidi pederčine".

----------


## anchie76

Hana_Sara

ovaj topic je otvoren s namjerom da se nesto konstruktivno napravi u ovom slucaju.  Tema nije bila razglabanje zasto je netko homoseksualac ili nije, i njihov "utjecaj" na druge.

Molim da se drzis teme.  

I druge korisnike isto molim da ne skrecu, nego da se drze teme.

----------


## petra

malo je glupo što se iščitavanjem topica stjece dojam apologije homoseksualnosti. To mi je skroz bezveze. Homo, hetero, bi ili bilo kakva seksualnost apsolutno je dio privatnosti svakog pojedinca i isto kako ne razumijem one koji pokazuju očitu netolerantnost glede pojedinog opredjeljenja, tako mi ide na živce i veličanje i očito pokazivanje homseksualnosti. 
Ne vidim zašto je sporno to što netko kaže da posebno ne priželjkuje da mu dijete bude homo-orijentacije. Ne vidim zašto bi to bilo uopće poželjno?

----------


## ninet

> malo je glupo što se iščitavanjem topica stjece dojam apologije homoseksualnosti. To mi je skroz bezveze. Homo, hetero, bi ili bilo kakva seksualnost apsolutno je dio privatnosti svakog pojedinca i isto kako ne razumijem one koji pokazuju očitu netolerantnost glede pojedinog opredjeljenja, tako mi ide na živce i veličanje i očito pokazivanje homseksualnosti. 
> Ne vidim zašto je sporno to što netko kaže da posebno ne priželjkuje da mu dijete bude homo-orijentacije. Ne vidim zašto bi to bilo uopće poželjno?



Joj Petra ti si daleko i od Balkana i od istine...Da trebalo bi biti stvar privatnosti, samo kad ja yagrljena s muzem prodjem kroz grad,ne smatram to ocitim pokazivanjem nase seksualnosti, nego prirodnim nacinom kretanja. No kad bi neki y&y tako prosli.....dobili bi batine.
Nase drustvo nije zrelo ni za apologiju, a kamo li za prihvacanje...

----------


## Sacreus

> ili jos jedan primjer. sto bi bilo da ljudi bez lijeve ruke pocnu osnivati saveze i govoriti kako i oni imaju jednaka prava kao oni s obje, zasto oni ne bi smjeli voziti auto itd... prvo bi se svi sazalili, pa im osigurali ista prava, ali onda bi ti ljudi poceli traziti da se zivot s jednom rukom proglasi jednako pozeljan onom s dvije, a nakon toga i ohrabrivati one s dvije ruke da si odrezu ruku, jer je to jednako dobro  :shock:


Mislim da ovakva razmisljanja granice s realnoscu i paranojom.. no, po meni ako oni zele pozivati neka pozivaju.. na kraju krajeva ne radi li to i Crkva? Ne rade li to politicke stranke? Razne grupacije (ekoloske, vegeterijanske npr.)

Pa nitko nije stradao.. ili...?

----------


## Sacreus

> tanjads prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kada si ti cula da homoseksualci ohrabruju heteroseksualce da postanu homo?
> 
> 
> cula i dozivjela nazalost!


Od koliko ljudi? Da li je to reprezentativan uzorak za svu homo populaciju? (btw. tako nastaju stereotipi)

No, kad hetero ohrabruju, tjeraju, ucjenjuju i prisiljavaju homo da postanu hetero... nije nazalost?

----------


## Sacreus

> istraživanja pokazuju da stereotipi utječu na našu kvalitetu obavljanja zadataka, tj. ako vjerujemo da smo kao žene lošije u matematici, u matematici ćemo imati i lošije rezultate (o najsvježijem takvom istraživanju ima u današnjim 24 sata).


24 sata bas nije nesto sto se moze ozbiljno znanstveno shvatiti.. tj. to vrijedi za sve novine, jer kad novinari prenose informacije precesto ne shvacaju znanstveni jezik, pa prenesu kako shvate.

Puno puta sam citao znanstveni rad i onda naisao na tu "vijest" u novinama, pa vidio koliko je toga promaseno.

No, natrag na netu.. stereotipi mogu utjecati, to je tocno jer si po njima sami stvaramo ocekivanja. Ali nije sve iskljucivo u njima. Kad smo vec kod matematike, tu postoje spolne razlike koje su utvrdjene. Zene su bolje u racunanju, a muskarci u rezoniranju. A razlog je u samom temelju odnosno razlici u kolicini bijele/sive tvari u mozgu kod M i Z.




> takve nam stvari pokazuju da je nemoguće izvući neki gen i reći: _eto! zbog ovog gena moj sin voli muškarce koji odlaze u teretanu ili moja kći žene koje se šminkaju._


Mozes pojasniti ovaj dio.. nisam siguran da shvacam lkako to povezujes..




> drugi problem sa gay genom je taj što ne postoji način na koji bi se on prenosio. ili svi prenosimo taj gen, pa se on magično uključi kad populacija dosegne kritičnu točku ili ga nema.


Postoji istrazivanje na blizancima (koji su uvijek na cijeni za genetska istrazivanja) i nadjeni su znacajni postoci da su oboje homo.

No, pojavila su se i istrazivanja koja ukazuju da majke koje imaju vise djece cesce imaju homo dijete. 

Neda mi se puno pisat, no homo gen nije samo apstraktna ideja vec ima niz istrazivanja koja ukazuju na genetiku homoseksualnosti.




> evolucijska objašnjenja seksualnosti bi imala smisla kada bi seks uvijek bio prokreativan. a to on nije. ljudi najčešće ne spavaju jedni s drugima kako bi imali djecu.


Ovakav unidimenzionalan pogled je besmislen. Ako cemo tako gledati zasto su onda muskarci promiskuitentiji od zena, zatso su muskarci ljubomorni na seksualne, a zene na emocionalne kontakte..itd. Sve je to u kompleksnoj interakciji, no sam seks nije toliko savrsen u ljudskom mozgu da se osoba uzbudi i osjeca zadovoljstvo iskljucivo ako nema kontracepcije, ako su plodni dani, ako su osobe suprotnog spola, itd. Vec je to puno jedostavnije, pa se ljudi seksaju zbog zadovoljstva...

----------


## Sacreus

> istraživanja pokazuju da stereotipi utječu na našu kvalitetu obavljanja zadataka, tj. ako vjerujemo da smo kao žene lošije u matematici, u matematici ćemo imati i lošije rezultate (o najsvježijem takvom istraživanju ima u današnjim 24 sata).


24 sata bas nije nesto sto se moze ozbiljno znanstveno shvatiti.. tj. to vrijedi za sve novine, jer kad novinari prenose informacije precesto ne shvacaju znanstveni jezik, pa prenesu kako shvate.

Puno puta sam citao znanstveni rad i onda naisao na tu "vijest" u novinama, pa vidio koliko je toga promaseno.

No, natrag na netu.. stereotipi mogu utjecati, to je tocno jer si po njima sami stvaramo ocekivanja. Ali nije sve iskljucivo u njima. Kad smo vec kod matematike, tu postoje spolne razlike koje su utvrdjene. Zene su bolje u racunanju, a muskarci u rezoniranju. A razlog je u samom temelju odnosno razlici u kolicini bijele/sive tvari u mozgu kod M i Z.




> takve nam stvari pokazuju da je nemoguće izvući neki gen i reći: _eto! zbog ovog gena moj sin voli muškarce koji odlaze u teretanu ili moja kći žene koje se šminkaju._


Mozes pojasniti ovaj dio.. nisam siguran da shvacam lkako to povezujes..




> drugi problem sa gay genom je taj što ne postoji način na koji bi se on prenosio. ili svi prenosimo taj gen, pa se on magično uključi kad populacija dosegne kritičnu točku ili ga nema.


Postoji istrazivanje na blizancima (koji su uvijek na cijeni za genetska istrazivanja) i nadjeni su znacajni postoci da su oboje homo.

No, pojavila su se i istrazivanja koja ukazuju da majke koje imaju vise djece cesce imaju homo dijete. 

Neda mi se puno pisat, no homo gen nije samo apstraktna ideja vec ima niz istrazivanja koja ukazuju na genetiku homoseksualnosti.




> evolucijska objašnjenja seksualnosti bi imala smisla kada bi seks uvijek bio prokreativan. a to on nije. ljudi najčešće ne spavaju jedni s drugima kako bi imali djecu.


Ovakav unidimenzionalan pogled je besmislen. Ako cemo tako gledati zasto su onda muskarci promiskuitentiji od zena, zatso su muskarci ljubomorni na seksualne, a zene na emocionalne kontakte..itd. Sve je to u kompleksnoj interakciji, no sam seks nije toliko savrsen u ljudskom mozgu da se osoba uzbudi i osjeca zadovoljstvo iskljucivo ako nema kontracepcije, ako su plodni dani, ako su osobe suprotnog spola, itd. Vec je to puno jedostavnije, pa se ljudi seksaju zbog zadovoljstva...

----------


## Sacreus

> eee, ne mogu se sloziti. otezava zivot zbog toga sto nije tako predvideno od majke prirode, Boga, kog god hoces , you name it . ali da se dogada neosporivo je, pa treba i takve ljude uvazavati i dati im prava itd. ali da ih se trpa u "posve normalne" osobe, ne bi se mogla sloziti  :/


Za normalnost od strane prirode sam ti ponudio objasnjenje, a od strane Boga je nemoguce jer su to samo apstraktne misli...

----------


## Sacreus

> imala sam 15 godina kada se nasom skolom pocela siriti snazna gay propaganda te se sjecam jednog neugodnog razdoblja gdje su nam intenzivno govorili da "je to sve pozeljno i normalno" te se par mojih bliskih frendica toliko zbunilo da su pocele dnevno odlaziti skolskom psihologu zbog osjecaja izgubljenosti, zbunjenosti orijentacijom, da bi se na kraju SRECOM uspostavilo da su one samo prolazile teen krizu identiteta... no sama gay propaganda nije im uopce pomogla u nalazenju sebe.


A sto mislis da li je pomogla gay osobama koje su odgajane cijeli zivot da je to bolesno, nastrano i nenormalno?

A i kako znas da njima nij pomoglo jer su na vrijeme prosle tu krizu i razrijesile ju.. jer s emogla javiti i puno kasnije u vaznijim godinama zivota?

Nemoj jako jednostravno gledati na pricu, vec razmisli i ostalim mogucnostima..

----------


## Sacreus

Otvorit icu drugi trhead za raspravu o homoseks. da ovdje mozemo nastaviti s temom pomaganja.

----------


## štoveć

nisi mi odgovorila na moj zadnji po0st, hana_sara, baš se pitam zašto...   :Wink:

----------


## štoveć

posjetio sam gay.hr i tamo naišao na savjetovalište.. pa ću evo iskopirat kakvi problemi muče ljude i kakvi su odgovori. 

_Bok!!!! imam 17 godina i ulaskom u pubertet shvatio sam da sam gay. Kao i većini ljudi moje dobi najveći problem je reći svojim roditreljima i drugima da smo drugačije spolno orijentirani od drugih. U zadnje vrijeme puno razmišljam o tome da kažem tati jer su sve češča pitanja kao npr. imaš li curu?, teme o braku, djeci... Cijelo moje društvo u školi kao i u susjedstvu su protiv gay osoba. Kada razgovaramo o toj temi najčešči komentari su da takve osobe treba ubiti, isprebijati na mrtvo ime na što se svi naravno uključujući i mene (teška srca) smijemo. U školi iz biologije smo učili o muško ženskim odnosima i profesor je spomenuo homoseksualnost i na to je rekao da su takvi ljudi bolesni da je to što rade odvratno i neprihvatljivo. Takav stav ima i moja obitelj. U životu sam imao mnogo problem zbog kojih sam posjećao psihjatra. Samo me zanima postoji li neki način da to objasnim tati jer čim pomislim na to v eć vidim njegovu reakciju. Čak mislim da bi me izbacio iz kuće. Živimo u malom mjestu gdje se sve pročuje u tren oka. Kako tati objasniti da volim muške i da nikada neće dobiti njemu jako željene unuke???

Odgovor

Kako objasniti tati? Nazalost, na to pitanje ne postoji univerzalan odgovor, kao ni lak način za ga rijesiti. Predrasude su nesto preko cega se jako tesko prelazi i sto se jako tesko mijenja, no moguce je i treba biti uporan.

Jedino sto mu mozes ponuditi za objasnjenje su znanstvene cinjenice da homoseksualnost nije bolest. 70-ih je sluzbeno skinuta s popisa poremecaja; utvrđene su razlike u gradji mozga izmdju homo i hetero muskaraca; postoji kod preko 400 ostalih vrsta na planeti; utvrdjene su genetske predispoziije; na tragu su i konacnog odgovora gdje je gay gen...

To cu neke cinjenice koje ukazuju da je homoseksualnost urodjena, a ne naucena ili izabrana, i mogu pomoci osobi s predrasudama da malo razmisli i prihvati (bar donekle za pocetak) promjenu misljenja.

No, roditelji na pocetku uvijek burno reagiraju, te se poslije smire i s vremenom polako prihvate.

Sad je pitanje, kako mislis da bi tvoj tata reagirao na to, odnosno da mu izneses i cinjenice o normalnosti toga?

Mozda je dobro polako ga uvesti u temu, ljudi su znali pustati neku knjigu o homoseksualnosti na vidljivom mjestu, pa da roditelji uoce, pa se sami zamisle oko toga i sl._
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Naime,imam 21 god.Živim sam u Zagrebu u koji sma došao studirati.Prilikom posjeta,moji roditelji su pronašli moj dnevnik i saznali da im je sin gay. Sada mi rade scene,žele me slati psihijatru i slično. Ne znam način na koji da im objasnim da sam normalna osoba i da gay nisam postao dolaskom u Zagreb. S ocem sam uvijek imao malo lošije odnose nego sa mamom i on je taj koji radi drame. Vrlo su ljuti i razočarani mnome.

Odgovor

Poštovani

Vjerujem da to znaš: homoseksualnost nije bolest u psihijatriji. Samim time, ako tvoji roditelji uspiju naći psihijatra koji će te “liječiti” od tvoje spolne orijentacije, možeš im reći da će onda taj psihijatar završiti na sudu. Zakoni su tu vrlo jednostavni.
Ako tvoji roditelji misle da upravo oni znaju što je najbolje što ti trebaš biti, onda su oni nešto jako pobrkali u svojem životu. Ako oni misle da ti mogu određivati tko si i što si, onda sami nikada nisu prerasli svoj pubertet. Oni su ljudi koji su te biološki napravili, usadili ti svoje gene, svoj odgoj, svoja vjerovanja, svoje nade i naravno svoja ograničenja i loše misli. Oni su te hranili i oblačili i školovali jer su tako odlučili i nitko ih nije tjerao na to. To su učinili, osim iz dužnosti i jer drugi tako rade, i iz - LJUBAVI. Roditeljsko zanimanje ima svoje vremenske limite: otprilike dvadesetak godina. Nakon toga djeca se osamostaljuju (ako žele) a oni nastavljaju svoj život.
Imavši na umu što sam ti rekao, mislim da ćeš razumjeti gdje je nastao kratki spoj. Oni u tebi vide ekstenziju, nastavak, sebe. Na žalost, kod nas su ljudi isprogramirani da nakon odgoja djece i njihovog odrastanja odlaze u penziju i čekaju smrt, umjesto da na vrhuncu svoje mudrosti (ako su ju stekli) uživaju u novima znanjima i aktivnostima i puste djecu da odaberu hoće li im biti prijatelji ili će se rastati od njih. Tu leži jedan od razloga njihove ljutnje. Što su oni BEZ tebe? Imaju li oni odgovor?

Probaj razumjeti svoje roditelje. Oni žive sa svojim odgojima, sa svojim mislima što je to “dobro” a što “loše”. To je naravno dresura koju su primili odmalena. No, mnogima je dresura draža od razmišljanja svojom glavom i slušanja svog srca. Ti si im priredio neugodno iznenađenje, jer je odjednom nešto otišlo van dresure po kojoj se sada ponašaju. U odgoju pasa, ako pas ne posluša naredbu, gazde kreću na batine. Ljudi se malo razlikuju u ponašanju jedni prema drugima. Takve batine su verbalne ili stvarne, ali je jedino što tvojim roditeljima pada na pamet. Oni na žalost, suočeni s raspadom nekih svojih vjerovanja i pogrešnih nadanja, i ne mogu drugačije. Ne znaju. Ja ne znam kakvi su tvoji roditelji, ali na žalost mnogi imaju ovakvu isprogramiranu recepturu života: rađanje, škola i edukacija, (muškarci vojska), posao, ženidba, djeca, penzija, smrt. Mnogi se užasavaju što bi bilo da se nešto preskoči, kao ženidba i djeca. A ti ćeš to napraviti. Bez braka i djece, mnogima nastane vakuum u glavi od toga što bi uopće oni radili!
Prva emocija tvojih roditelja je naravno ljutnja ili bijes. To je (na žalost) uvijek rado viđena emocija kada roditelji doznaju da im je sin gej. “A mi smo sve žrtvovali za tebe! Hranili te i otkidali od usta sebi! Odgajali smo te da budeš pošten čovjek! Ti to nama namjerno radiš da napakostiš! Želiš nas poniziti u očima drugih!” Ja ne znam kakve su bile riječi tvojih roditelja, ali u njima se često ogleda strah zbog SEBE, a ne zbog tebe, svojeg djeteta. I tu leži bit problema. Oni se slabo pitaju što ti želiš. Paralelno s ljutnjom javlja se i emotivna manipulacija pod izlikom ljubavi: “Mi tebi želimo najbolje. Znaš da je gej život težak i da će te svi odbaciti. Mi tebi želimo ugodan i pošten život. Ajde postani normalan nama za ljubav. Ma neka ti je to faza pa onda se oženi. Sve ćemo zaboraviti, samo prestani s time.”. Tako otprilike izgleda “nagovaranje”.
Naravno, duboko u sebi oni razvijaju krivnju i molim te da ju također probaš shvatiti. “Mi smo krivi za sve. Krivo smo te odgajali, bili smo grubi. Jesmo li mogli drugačije a ne da nam je sin peder?” Krivnja katkad izlazi otvorena, a katkad u njihovima najdubljim mislima, kada razmišljaju o svemu. Krivnja naravno potencira bijes, a bijes naravno (zbog ljubavi koju oni normalno kao roditelji osjećaju u sebi) budi još jaču krivnju.

Kako završiti taj ciklus gdje jedno rađa drugo?
Tvoja odlučnost. Ja ne znam koliko si pokušavao (a kažeš da jesi) da im dokažeš kako si to ti i tvoj izbor i život i da biti gej nije ništa nenormalno, ali to je teško kada je bijes jači. Ja ti sugeriram da ga ne potičeš svojim bijesom na njih, već svojom odlučnošću. Sigurno znaš koliko si samog sebe pitao da li je u redu što si gej. Sigurno znaš svoje vlastite dileme. Oni prolaze isto, a ovo je test onog što si TI naučio o sebi. Ovo je test tvojeg pouzdanja i sigurnosti.

Tvoje pitanje je vrlo šturo, pa detaljnije možemo kada i ti budeš detaljniji.
Put nije lagan ali na kraju uspije. Većina roditelja doista prihvati svoju gej djecu. Ako tvoji neće, onda čete se razići. Zauvijek. To znaš i ti i oni. A oni se toga boje daleko više nego ti.
Budeš li imao problema koji se ne tiču samo psihološke naravi, stoji ti na raspolaganju naš pravni tim. Nitko ti ne može na silu zabraniti da budeš što jesi.

[/i]

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_
pisem jer iz dana u dan sve vise upadam u depresiju i sve cesce (makar za sada jos uvijek ''apstraktno'') razmisljam o samoubojstvu. ne u smislu da cu se ubiti, vec samo kao na jednu od ''metoda'' okocenja svega ovoga...makar sam svjestan da to uopce nije rijesenje. Zivim u gradu koji je dosta malen i u kojem je klero-konzervativizam dominantna ideologija - gdje ne postoji niti jedna gay grupa ili tome slicno gdje bi se moglo ici razgovarati, upoznati partnere itd... sa jedne strane dosao sam u fazu (sto radi starosti, sto radi zivota koji nudi grad) kada bi se zelio skrasiti - naci-vezu i voljeti nekoga. ali tek tu se pojavljuju veliki problemi.
1. Moji roditelji i prijatelji neznaju da sam gay, makar me ne bi zacudilo da sumnjaju jer od prvog srednje nisam imao curu (sada studiram)...i bojim im se reci, jer je okolina gdje zivimo jako konzervativna i iz razgovoran sa roditeljima shvatio sam da to shvacaju kao bolest.odgojen sam u katolickoj obitelji i za mene imaju ''velike'' planove, koje necu i ne zelim ostvariti - ali gledati njihovo razocarenje ce me stajati teskih psiholoskih posljedica.
Sto se prijatelja tice mislim da bi me dio njih kao takvog prihvatilo, ali svejedno se bojim reci jer stavljam dosta toga na rizik. sa druge strane ako bi i imao vezu morao bi im lagati, a primjetili bi promjene jer bio svakako bio sretniji - ali morao bi imati deteljan plan kako da lazem - gdje se gubim? itd... Oni vec svi imaju veze i sa jedne strane smo sve manje skupa...a jedino ''sa menom nesto nije u redu? Gdje mi je Cura?''....Bojim se ostati sam - napusten. to kretanje izmedju lazi, htjenja i negiranja sebe svakim danom me sve vise razdire i svakim danom sve vise tonem prema dnu. ako se ovako nastavi mislim da cu poludjeti

2. sa druge strane problem je u samom konceptu kako naci nekoga i mom psiholoskom strahu. Imao sam par susreta ali se sve zavrsavalo na samo ''zelji za seksom'' bez icega vise - bez icega trajnijeg, duhovnijeg i boljeg. u tih par susreta osjecao sam se dosta jadno... i sam taj koncept mi se gadi, jer negledam sebe kao puki seksualni objekt za izivljavanje.
sa druge strane, kada sam i porukama nabasao na neke decke koji su trazili da se nadjemo i mozda se izrodi nesto vise u zadnji cas bi se uplasio i uvjek pobjegao glavom bez obzira...ispustio sam tako mnogo prilika da mozda budem voljen. ali strah - kako ce biti? Ocu li biti razotkriven?... - uvjek me otjerao. kasnije sam redovito zalio....

znam da mnogo trazim...zelim imati nesto bez posljedica...biti ''normalan'' i ostvariti svoje zelje....potpuno sam izgubio nadu da cu nekoga naci, da ce me netko zaista prihvatiti...jer vecina poruka koje kruze po ovakvim i slicnim forumima samo je orjentirana na seks...ne na nesto vise.

par osoba u mom gradu za koje se saznalo da su gay, obiljezene su i svi ih koriste kao ruglo...ja to ne zelim biti...

Odgovor

Poštovani

Izgleda da je za mnoge gejeve put donekle sličan kroz usamljenost i depresiju, poricanje i strah od reakcija bližnjih i okoline, preko beznadnosti za ostvarenjem kvalitetne veze ili uopće upoznavanjem nekoga...
Zanimalo bi me jesi li stekao kakve prijatelje (strejt ili gej, muške ili ženske, svejedno) s kojima možeš pričati o svemu ovome? Ili si pak ovdje totalno sam?
Kažeš da je većina poruka po forumima orijentirana na seks. To je možda istina, ali još uvijek ostaje ona manjina i zato vrijedi uvijek iznova pokušavati i nadati se da ćeš upoznati nekoga. No, ako je odgovor na gore postavljeno pitanje negativan, možda bi se trebao usredotočiti da prije svega pokušaš upoznati nekog tko će ti odgovarati za PRIJATELJSTVO! Kad ćeš s nekim moći sve ovo dijeliti bit će ti puno lakše, i kad ćeš sve više upoznavati druge gej ljude učit ćeš od njih, i polako ćeš ipak naći svijetle točke u svemu ovome, i naći ćeš nadu i smoči hrabrosti da ustraješ i dalje u potrazi za voljenom osobom.
Spomenuo si svoj strah od upoznavanja. Ako nećeš riskirati moguće negativne posljedice takvih susreta proći će te možda neki lijepi trenuci koje bi mogao imati s dotičnima! Riskiraj! Neće te ubiti! I svaki slijedeći put će ti biti sve lakše i lakše.
Jednom kada se više okružiš s gej ljudima moći ćeš bolje sagledati situaciju u svojoj sredini i možda snaći hrabrosti i da napraviš coming out. To ti pogotovo može biti lakše kad budeš zaljubljen. Sad kad si sam i pod bremenom teških emocija sigurno je užasna pomisao na to da netko sazna da si gej, i najbolje je da ne gradiš nikakve konstrukcije unaprijed. Ostavi to za kasnije. Jednom kad stekneš podršku bliskih prijatelja, i pogotovo voljene osobe, takvi koraci budu mnogo lakši, i spontani.
_
ima još puno puno slučajeva :http://www.gay.hr/portal/savjetovaliste.php?kat=6

----------


## Irena001

> Ljudi koji su se na forum ulogirali da bi ovu temu raspravili, ostavljaju upuceniji dojam od mene i zanimljivo ih mi je citati.


Ja sam stavila na gay.hr ovaj link jer mislim da bi curama i dečkima sa onog portala bilo zanimljivo ovo pročitati, te da su svakako najpametniji po pitanju ove teme.
Najbolji prijatelj mi je na gay.hr jedan od admina, te sam sa povjerenjem stavilalink tamo, jer znam da će se javljati ljudi sa mozgom u glavi  :Kiss:

----------


## antun tat

ti si sirena na gay.hr-u?   :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

ak je - nije jedina   :Grin:

----------


## pwnd

bok. doso sam. sad cu vam rec samo kratko kaj mi ide na *****.

kao prvo, ovo sto ova zena pise je glupo ko *****.




> zasto ne prihvatiti homoseksualizam jednako validnim hetero kad je to osjecaj protiv kojeg se covjek ne moze boriti? pa sad, ima dosta "osjecanja" u zivotima ljudi, ali da li su sva nuzno prirodna? npr. pedofili (naravno NE usporedujem tu moral tih ljudi sa gay ljudima, nego porive) isto imaju neosporiv poriv u sebi , njih privlace djeca. zar to znaci da su i oni prirodni po definiciji? ili su zastranili? its just a thought, only a thought
> 
> ili jos jedan primjer. sto bi bilo da ljudi bez lijeve ruke pocnu osnivati saveze i govoriti kako i oni imaju jednaka prava kao oni s obje, zasto oni ne bi smjeli voziti auto itd... prvo bi se svi sazalili, pa im osigurali ista prava, ali onda bi ti ljudi poceli traziti da se zivot s jednom rukom proglasi jednako pozeljan onom s dvije, a nakon toga i ohrabrivati one s dvije ruke da si odrezu ruku, jer je to jednako dobro Shock . opet, ovo su moja osobna razmisljanja, znam da nemaju puno veze s temom prihvacanja homoseksualnosti u djeci... ali danas kao da SVI razmisljaju isto, ako nisi liberal, bolje ti je da sutis Undecided


prvo homoseksualizam nije politicki pokret. ispravno je homoseksualnost. ja sam prvi koji ce se, kao jako autoironicni peder, sprdat s izrazom "homoseksualizam", ali u nekakvoj iole ozbiljnijoj raspravi, ovakvim katastrofalnim greskama obrazovanja u smjeru opce kulture nije mjesto. 

kao drugo preglupa paralela sa "hendikepiranim imaginarnim jednorukim ljudima" koji ce od ovih dvorukih trazit da si rezu ruke jer je to jednako dobro je glupa ko *****. ako nisi apsolutno maloumna, i ako nisi skuzila ono za sto se pederi bore je ne to da svi budu pederi, nego da jednostavno imamo ista prava ko i ti koja imas decka. kristu hvala, ne zelim da svi budu pederi. niti itko drugi. niko nigdje nikad ne propagira "i vi budite peder", nego se propagira "ako si vec te (ne)srece da si peder, bar skupi muda i budi ponosan na ono sto jesi". 

p.s. nisam liberal. konzervativni sam moralista. 




> Kada si ti cula da homoseksualci ohrabruju heteroseksualce da postanu homo?
> 			
> 		
> 
> cula i dozivjela nazalost!



mislim da na ovo uopce nemam komentara. samo jedno pitanje. jesu uspjeli ih nagovorit da postanu pederi?   :Heart:  





> na svojevrstan nacin, svakako. prvo i osnovno jer u takvoj zajednici nema djece (svakako ne prirodnim putem ) a onda jos i iz mnogih drugih razloga, podjele musko zenskih uloga i ljepote u tome itd itd. iskreno, koliko god se slazem da prava i dostojanstvo ne treba nikome uskratiti, ne mogu prozvakati stav da je gay jednako validna opcija kao i hetero. u svakome je slucaju manje prirodna i kompliciranija. ustvari manjinsko opredjeljenje koje ce u zivotu donijeti puno problema toj osobi... i znam da im nije lako, ali to onda opet ide za mnoge manjinske skupine


kristu hvala, ovo cak lici na nesto pametno. al nazalost iza te vrlo tanke poluprozirne maske krije se cisti idiotizam. 

glupi argument random idiota koji upropastava svaki trag mozga : u takvoj zajednici nema djece.

ovo je vec toliko puta pobijeno da cu jednostavno rec da nemam komentara. 

glupi argument random idiota koji upropastava svaki trag mozga #2: podjela musko zenskih uloga.

e sad. ja usisavam. perem sudje. decko kuha. pere robu. vozimo auto naizmjenicno. 
koji je musko a koji zensko?

to sto ti nemozes prozvakati da i peder moze bit jednako normalan ko i strejter, je tvoj problem. to NIJE, ponavljam NIJE validan argument.





> ali razlika izmedu ovog bez ruke i gay covjeka danas je da jedan prizna da to njegovo stanje nije normala, a drugi se zavarava da to jest...


ako je cetvrtina stanovnistva naseljena u gradovima, a ja zivim na selu, jesam li normalan? ako samo 7% stanovnistva hrvatske ima visoko obrazovanje, jesam li ja koji studiram pri sebi? 

normalan sam. ne zavaravam se. dizem se ujutro. ucim. jedem. serem. radim. zivciram se. ljutim se. smijem se. placem. gorim od zelje. umirem od apatije. krvarim. hvala. 




> ali da ih se trpa u "posve normalne" osobe, ne bi se mogla sloziti


zasto? nijedan argument ti nije valjan. po cemu ja to nisam posve normalan? po tome sto sam odlucio studirat? po tome sto kartam trading card game koji je osim mene odabralo samo oko pedesetak ljudi u hrvatskoj? po tome kaj mi mama i tata imaju pajceke pa imam svjezeg mesa doma? po tome sto volim decka? 




> pa mozda mi ne definiramo hendikep isto. ja to nisam mislila na cisto medicinski nacin, nego kao nesto sto ti smeta kroz zivot i koci/radi ti prepreke te da imas sve sto covjek moze pozeljeti: obitelj, partnera, zdrav seksualni zivot


meni, na srecu(hvala mama), nikad nije smetalo bit ono sto jesam. imam i obitelj i partnera i zdrav seksualni zivot. meni ne smeta to sto ja jesam. smetas mi ti. skoro sam se za**** i napiso "smeta mi okolina". kuzis?


i sve pohvale roditeljima kojima ce na prvom mjestu bit zelje i sreca njihove djece. i vecini vas ostalih na lijepim misljenjima. kolko god mi se gadi gledat vecinu zatucane populacije, ljudi poput vas mi daju nade da ce jednog dana bit bolja vremena. a to je, bogami, velka stvar.

----------


## Mukica

:Heart:

----------


## pwnd

nazalost, nisam znao da imate cenzuriranje grubih rijeci. rado bi editiro sad, al nekak nevidim gumb za to :D

----------


## antun tat

a zajeb   :Laughing:  
kasno ti je sad za to.
nije ti ovo gay.hr, nema tu ispravljanja postova    :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

> nazalost, nisam znao da imate cenzuriranje grubih rijeci.


nema veze, procitali smo ih kao da su tu   :Laughing:

----------


## ~lex~

*pwnd*, sjajan nick, premda mislim da je citirana _pwnd_ u ovom slučaju.  :Wink: 
Pozdravljam tvoj dolazak ovamo i sjajan post.  :Love:

----------


## Sun

bez obzira na "grube riječi" uživala sam čitati tvoj post i nadam se iskreno da će citirana gospođa shvatiti puni smisao..

----------


## VedranaV

pwnd, dobrodošao!

Uljepšao si mi dan  :Smile: .

----------


## aries24

pwnd, svaka čast i dobrodošao  :D

----------


## mamma san

I meni...  :Smile:

----------


## Brunda

:Love:

----------


## šmučka

:Heart:

----------


## irenas

:D   :Heart:

----------


## Hana_Sara

ako se vama svima toliko svidio post pwnd, onda je stvarno nazalost kasno vam govoriti o svemu sto sam ja kroz dugogodisnje iskustvo shvatila... a dobro, nek vam bude, uzivajte. brisem van iz ove teme jer ovoliku nekulturu, psovanje i primitivizam vec dugo nisam cula. naravno, onda bi se ljutili da velim da mi je to stereotip gay covjeka u Hrvatskoj   :Wink:  

kidam nalDESNO (s razlogom  :Wink:  )  :Razz:

----------


## štoveć

no one will miss you   :Wink:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> no one will miss you


and i will miss no one  :Smile: . mozda iduci put ja dam link na neki krscanski forum, ko vi na gay.hr, pa cemo vidjeti u kom ce smjeru otici debata  :Wink: ... cuz that was soooo fair  :/ . a taj tip (sve me ga strah da me ne dode prebit kak je zvucao, primitivni agresivac  :shock:  ) sigurno ima djecu ahem, i vrlo je prikladno njegovo upadanje na ovaj topic ahem

ostajte zdravo

----------


## Mukica

aj baj

 :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:   :Sing: 


za svaki slucaj isla sam si poogledat kaj tocno znaci stereotip = pojednostavljena mentalna slika pojedinca ili grupe  8)

----------


## ivarica

mukice   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Laughing:

----------


## pwnd

> štoveć prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> no one will miss you  
> 
> 
> and i will miss no one . mozda iduci put ja dam link na neki krscanski forum, ko vi na gay.hr, pa cemo vidjeti u kom ce smjeru otici debata ... cuz that was soooo fair  :/ . a taj tip (sve me ga strah da me ne dode prebit kak je zvucao, primitivni agresivac  :shock:  ) sigurno ima djecu ahem, i vrlo je prikladno njegovo upadanje na ovaj topic ahem
> 
> ostajte zdravo


imam 23 godine i studiram, nemam djecu nit sam agresivni primitivac. cak stovise, ni jednom u zivotu se nisam potuko s nikim. samo sam glasan i znam kako da me se cuje kad me se napada.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  štoveć prvotno napisa
> ...


glasan, prost i sa stavom "ajmo zatuc svakog ko se ne slaze sa mojim izborom"... ja bar ne zagovaram debatiranje na nivo "e ovo mi je glupo, ovo preglupo, a ti si idiot" (stvarno visok stupanj kulture i obrazovanja  :/ . anyway, znam da sam rekla da cu otici, ali morala sam komentirati i stvarno mislim da nije u redu tako se razgovarati na forumu koji bi trebao imati veze sa odgojem DJECE. cista pristarnost da taj post nije moderiran   :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## yaya

> meni, na srecu(hvala mama), nikad nije smetalo bit ono sto jesam. imam i obitelj i partnera i zdrav seksualni zivot. meni ne smeta to sto ja jesam. smetas mi ti. skoro sam se za**** i napiso "smeta mi okolina". kuzis?


  :Klap:

----------


## VedranaV

Da Hana_Sara, fakat je taj post skroz različit od tvojih   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Da Hana_Sara, fakat je taj post skroz različit od tvojih   .


ko nebo i zemlja. gdje ja nekoga nazivam idiotom ili glupanom? koliko znam, stav ovog foruma je :




> KORISNICI FORUMA: 
> 
> 1. Korisnici imaju pravo stavljati na Forum poruke bilo kakvog sadržaja na temu roditeljstva, kojeg smatraju korisnim i/ili zabavnim ostalim korisnicima. Imaju puno pravo na zaštitu privatnosti, slobodu izražavanja i fer odnos od strane drugih korisnika i osoblja Foruma. *Ta prava vrijede tako dugo dok se poštuju obaveze, zabrane i ograničenja Foruma, opisani u nastavku teksta, i sve dok ne zadiru u prava ostalih korisnika*. Korisnici također imaju pravo na pomoć i podršku osoblja tako da svoja prava mogu i ostvariti. 
> ....
> 
> IZRIČITO JE ZABRANJENO: 
> 
> 2. *Korištenja vulgarnih izraza (psovke, prostote i sl.) te se zabranjuje vrijeđanje i omalovažavanje bilo kojeg korisnika Foruma, kao i bilo koje religijske/etničke/seksualne ili slične grupe ili pojedinca, te poticanje mržnje i zlostavljanja*.


dakle kao sto rekoh, moderatori? 

koliko god se ja osobno zbog SVOJIH uvjerenja (sto opet spada pod moje pravo izrazavanja) ne slazem sa homoseksualnim opredjeljenjem, nikakve vulgarne izraze nisam koristila. vjerujem da je moja poanta i bez toga dovoljno jaka, sto ocito moj sugovornik ne smatra. samo si probajte zamisliti da sam ja na nekom drugom topicu napala nekoga na nacin na koji je on ovdje krenuo na mene jer imam misljenje koje je ovdje u manjini... mislim da bi bila isti cas iskljucena s foruma. trazim bar istu pristojnost s strane moderatora u ovom slucaju.

----------


## pwnd

> ko nebo i zemlja. gdje ja nekoga nazivam idiotom ili glupanom?


A vrijedjanje je samo kad nekoga nazivas glupanom ili idiotom? 

To sto ti ciljano vrijedjas jednu skupinu(koja ukljucuje mene) nazivajuci ih nenormalnima i hendikepiranima nije uvreda? 

Naravno da nije, jer je to tvoje misljenje. Ako se ja s time mogu pomirit, pomiri se i ti s mojim misljenjem.

----------


## Zorana

Hana Sara, bez obzira na osobna misljenja, ni ja bas ne vidim svrhu tvog javljanja na temu na kojoj se trazi konkretan savjet.

----------

> zar to znaci da su i oni *prirodni po definiciji*? ili su zastranili?


Pozdrav. Ja san pwndova druga polovica. Eto to je uvod. Draga Hana, molin te da mi das definiciju prirodnosti. Nakon odslusanih sest kolegija iz etike gdje je to jedno od vaznijih pitanja nijedan profesor *** nije znao reci sto je tocno to. Kako vidin da ti odlicno raspolazes tin podatkon uzasno bi pomogla svin studentima, profesorima, docentima itd. filozofije kad bi to podijelila i s drugima. 

E sad nakon ovog jako glupog "pitanja" da ti objasnin sta san pokusa rec. Ti neznas sta je *prirodno po definiciji*, jer to niko nezna. Tako da te molin da ne ulazis u ono o cemu nema teorije da mozes i smijes uopce raspravljati. Postoji nekakva mizerna vjerojatnost da su svi ostali ljudi koji se bave ton materijom iznimno glupi, a da ti nisi, onda bi u najmanju ruku bilo u redu da svoje prosvijecene ideje dijelis s nama manje vridnima. 




> prvo i osnovno jer u takvoj zajednici nema djece (svakako ne prirodnim putem )


Moja mama je mene rodila prirodnin puten. A sta da je moja mama nakon toga odlucila zivit s nekon zenon jer je shvatila da je homo/bi? Bi li to automatizmon napravilo da ja nisan prirodno rodjen? Ako mi ikad uspijes odgovorit na ovo pitanje, mozda, al mozda vidin u daljini nekakvo svjetlo smislenosti toga sto govoris. 


[/b]

----------


## Mamita

brrr koji nik

----------


## Vrijeska

pwnd   :Klap:

----------


## Vrijeska

> za svaki slucaj isla sam si poogledat kaj tocno znaci stereotip = pojednostavljena mentalna slika pojedinca ili grupe  8)


  :Klap:

----------


## Zorana

Prirodno bi valjda bilo ono sto omogucava produzivanje vrste. Ja pisem Hani Sari da je skrenula s teme, a vidim ni vas dvojica niste nista manje zaglibili.

----------


## pwnd

sori, borim se protiv stereotipa i odgovaram na uvrede. ako me treba maknut, slobodno micite.

----------

> Prirodno bi valjda bilo ono sto omogucava produzivanje vrste.


svaka cast pozdravi mi sve svoje prijatelje koji nemaju djece bilo zbog sterilnosti njega ili nje i reci in da po tebi nisu prirodni.

----------


## Zorana

A gle, nema ti tu neke velike koristi od borbe protiv stereotipa. Mozda bi bilo bolje orijentirati se na sirenje medjusobne tolerancije i uvazavanja. 
Ja osobno nisam pobornik ideje da je hetero=homo u smislu "prirodnosti". I tesko da me netko moze uvjeriti u suprotno. Ali, tebe kao osobu ne postujem  nista manje nego bilo kojeg drugog heteroseksualca. 
Meni je jako zao decka iz konkretne situacije. Jer, ako on stoji iza svog uvjerenja, tj. iza svojih sklonosti, onda bi mu se u svakom slucaju trebala pruziti podrska. To vise ne bi trebalo imati veze s tim sta je kome prirodno, a sta ne.

----------


## Zorana

Problem neplodnosti je nesto sasvim drugo.   :Smile: Nemam ja namjeru skretati u takve teme, samo sam htjela reci da je moguce da se uvazavamo i toleriramo bez bezuvjetnog prihvacanja medjusobnih stavova i nacina zivota.

----------


## Mamasita

:Laughing:  
Sori ali ja moram riknuti od smijeha na onaj poziv upomoc moderatoru od strane Hane_Sare.
H_S, a kada ti omalovazavas i vrijedjas skupinu ljudi onda se to zove sloboda izrazavanja...jel to samo zato sto ti ne prostacis ili...?  :Laughing:

----------


## Irena001

> ti si sirena na gay.hr-u?


Jesam  :Wink:

----------


## white_musk

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Prirodno bi valjda bilo ono sto omogucava produzivanje vrste.
> 
> 
> svaka cast pozdravi mi sve svoje prijatelje koji nemaju djece bilo zbog sterilnosti njega ili nje i reci in da po tebi nisu prirodni.


ma daaaaaaj

----------


## white_musk

ne moj molim te sam sebi skakt u usta.

do sad si se dobro držao, a sad...

u porodici sam u kojoj je sterilitet uzeo maha,ali oni svi smatraju da se LIJEČE od steriliteta, znači drče to za bolest.

zato nemoj ... jer to nije to ... no hard feelings, ali to je tako

----------


## white_musk

drže to za bolest

----------


## ninocka

štoveć, hvala što si se registrirao i napisao iskren post.
prihvaćanje je ono što svak od nas treba naučiti.

nemam neko posebno mišljenje o gay populaciji. nisam bliska s nikim tko je gaj. 
ipak, vjerujem da u kritičnim periodima, kad čovjek spoznaje svoju seksualnost, nije lako živjeti između straha i tjeskoba zbog onog što jesi i silna potrebe da budeš prihvaćen.

svaka čast što si dao šansu i sebi i sinu  :Heart:

----------


## Storma

nakon jos malo razmisljanja, mislim da bi onaj decko iz pocetka price trebao sutiti do svoje punoljetnosti, a onda vidjeti hoce li se deklarirati ako gay ili ne. Ako je maloljetan, i okolina mu nezdrava....takov zlostavljanje ne bih nikome pozeljela.

Ono sto me opcenito iritira je stav da ako si maloljetan, nisi osoba tj. nemas svojih prava (al zato brdo obaveza   :Rolling Eyes:  )
Ne definiram roditeljsku odgovornost kao odredivanje djetetove seksualne orjentacije. Dapace, nalazim ga uvredljivim. Seksualnost je nesto sto nalazimo svatko za sebe, i iskljucivo onako kako mi mislimo da je dobro.

----------


## stray_cat

ajde da se nekad dogodi da sam sretna sto zivimo u nizozemskoj

u zgradi imamo 3 homoseksualna para pa ce sebastian u startu viditi da je svaka seksualna orjentacija normalna

savrseno mi je svejedno da li ce biti hetero, bi ili homo, samo silno zelim da bude sretan i da nadje srodnu dusu, sto god to njemu znacilo

nije mi jasno zbog cega homoseksualci ne bi mogli biti roditelji? pa postoji ivf, uvijek se mogu dogovorit 2 osobe koji su recimo dobri frendovi da zele dijete i dobit dijete i tako. mozda se uskoro i hrvatska unormali pa se dozvoli usvajanje homoseksualnim parovima

u zgradi je jedan od muskih parova kombinacija tipa koj je prije bio ozenjen i ima dvoje djece iz te veze i klinci najurednije dolaze tati i partneru na vikende, sto vise kad tata sljaka partner sam vrlo cesto ide po klince, bavi se sa njima

kak je to prokleto sto u hr ljudi samo vrebaju priliku da bi nekon osudjivali, otuzivali i pljuvali umjesto da se pokusa sve okrenut na pozitivu i u svakoj situaciji pronac ono pozitivno i to stavit u prvi plan (ovdje je takav mentalitet)

----------


## LeeLoo

> evo registriro sam se samo da bih mogao tu nešto napisati.
> moj sin ima 17 godina i prije nekih 5 mjeseci mi je to priznao. moja žena je tada znala već skoro godinu dana ali mu nije dopuštala da mi reče. 
> isprva kad mi je reko mislio sam da me zeza, odmah sam pomislio nije li neki prvi aprila ili slično, međutim, i nažalost, govorio je istinu. ovo nažalost kažem samo zato što će njemu biti teže u životu. kad sam shvatio da je ozbiljan doslovno sam poludio, nisam bio ljut na njega, nego jednostavno nisam mogao vjerovat da se to meni događa, da je moj vlastiti sin, u kojeg polažem sve svoje nade i za kojeg želim da bude tisuću puta bolji čovjek od mene gay. svjet mi se srušio za sekund, pitao sam se što sam ja skrivio Bogu, gdje sam pogriješio u odgoju, zašto baš ja? neću imati unuke? to je nemoguće! usljedili su dani u kojima sa ženom nisam razgovarao a sina sam propitkivao o svemu i cijelo vrijeme u njega pokušati ubaciti zrno sumnje, želju da se promijeni, da postane "normalan". mislio sam isto kao i mnogi da je zbunjen. doslovno sam očajavao, noćima nisam spavao. bojao sam se da se ne zarazi HIVom mislim da bi tada bio dao svoju glavu samo da on bude "normalan". u tim trenucima sam razmnišljao i o tome što će reći moj otac, prijatelji, kolege s posla... nikad mi u životu nije bilo teže. kroz naše razgovore sam znao bit neugodan i prijetit mu izolacijom dok se ne promijeni. a on nikako nije odustajao nego mi je recitiro svoje argumente. onaj koji me pogodio je bio kad mu reko da on ne može bit u ništa siguran jer je premlad, on mi je odgovorio ovako nekako: "tata, jeli se tebi diže na ženske?" šutio sam par sekundi iznenađen izravnošću njegova pitanja. nikad prije nije predamnom tako nešto rekao. onda je on nastavio "meni se diže na muške". okrenuo se i otišao u sobu. dosta sam o tome razmišljao tu večer...
> sutra dan mi je donio knjigu Više od prihvaćanja" da pročitam. bio sam jako skeptičan. što će meni tu netko govoriti kakv je moj sin kad je on MOj sin. čisto iz znatiželje sam je krenuo čitat, samo krenuo... neznam zašto nisam nastavio tada. vjerovatno zbog toga što sam se bojao da će me uvjeriti u nešto. krenula je šutnja, šutnja duga 2 tjedna u kojoj nisam razgovarao  ni sa sinom ni sa ženom. s posla bih išao pomagat bratu graditi kuću, bilo što samo da ne mislim o tome. zatim me jedne večeri oko 21 žena dočekala doma i rakla da sutra idemo kod psihologa. pitao sam zašto. tako da pokušamo riješit ovaj problem koji očito postoji. uslijedila je svađa.. koje se jako sramim. svašta sam izgovorio ali me uspjela uvjerit da pođem. bio sam siguran kako će sutra biti moja pobjeda, kako ću joj i mu dokazati. e sad nema šanse da ispričam sve što se sve pričalo na tom sastanku koji je trajao skoro sat vremena. psiholog bi pitao jedno, ja bi postavio pod pitanje siguran da neće moći odgovoriti, on bi odgovorio, a ja pitao i pitao. tu mi je recimo prvi put palo napamet da bi homoseksualnost mogla biti prirodna, normalna. on je onda spomenuo kako je mnogima problem to što misle da neće imati unuke i kako je to opravdano ali da bi sreća djeteta trebala biti na prvom mjestu te kako se roditelji u mnogim stvarima pokušavaju ostvarit preko svoje djece zanemarujući pri tom da su oni jedinke, koje imaju svoj mozak i svoje osjećaje. i sad je usljedilo ono najvažnije. upito me jeli mi važnije da imam unuke ili da mi je sin sretan, jeli mi važnije da mi se susjed ne smije ili da mi se sin osmjehne? to me definitivno razbilo. znao sam što je važnije. Uhvatio sam sina za ruku i rekao mu "oprosti" on se nasmijao. žena se nasmijala. ja sam se nasmijao. sa psihologom smo još malo pričali o HIVu. još uvijek me je strah da će se zarazit ali me jednako starh i za 13godišnju kćer. s njime sam pričao poslije o tome i shvatio da je zreliji nego što sam mislio. da upotrebljava glavu. to prije jednostavno nisam primjećivao. nisam skoro ni pričao s njim.kad sam došao doma nastavio sam čitat knjigu (knjiga je "Više od prihvaćanja" a autori su c. w. griffin, m. j. wirth, a. g. wirth) jako poučna  i iz nje naučio kako prihvatit ne samo sina nego i svaku osobu onakvom kakva ona zaista jest. shvatio sam zašto mi je žena to tajila. upravo se ovakve moje reakcije bojala. 
> 
> ova priča s premještajem u drugu školu je zaista tužna. ne mogu ni zamislit kako je djetetu kojeg će sada zatvorit, odmaknut od prijatelja, sredine na koju je naviknut samo zbog jedne njegove osobine. samo zato što je ono što je. nije on birao. pa sve i da je mogao izabrat tko bi izabrao takav život u kojem se moraš sakrivat? u kojem ti većina govori da si bolestan. kako uopće da dijete razvije neko samopouzdanje?


...sad naletila na ovaj post:  :Heart:

----------


## mama courage

tek danas procitah ovaj topic




> mozda se uskoro i hrvatska unormali pa se dozvoli usvajanje homoseksualnim parovima


potpuno podrzavam usvajanje od strane homoseksualnih parova. 

no sto me zgrozilo na ovom topicu je kolicina predrasuda prema homoseksualnim osobama :shock:  :/ pa seksualna orijentacija osobe je samo jedan (i uz to jos intiman) aspekt necije licnosti (koji nikog drugog ne dira); svaka osoba je satkana od toliko razlicitih _aspekata licnosti_, i osobu reducirati samo na njegovu seksualnu orijentaciju je za mene potpuno neprihvatljivo. 




> Prirodno bi valjda bilo ono sto omogucava produzivanje vrste.


znaci svi oni ljudi (bilo homo bilo hetero) koji iz nekog razloga ne zele/mogu ucestvovati u produzenju vrste (recimo poznam curu koja je rodjena bez maternice) su _neprirodni_, nisu "jednaki" (=) onim heteroseksualnim osobama koji rade na produzenju vrste.

ako smo na svijet dosli samo iz razloga da produzavamo vrstu, onda zasto se ne sastojimo samo od genitalnih i reproduktivnih organa, zasto smo sposobni ochima vidjeti, ushima chuti i rukama stvarati... mozda ce ovo zvucati blasfemicno na roditeljskom forumu poput ovome, al covjek moze imati ispunjen i sretan zivot i bez da ikad osjeti chari roditeljstva (sto je takodjer samo jedan od aspekata necije licnosti).

white musk
kao sto vidis, usporedba se ipak da napraviti.

----------


## greta

Mene su odgajali da su to bolesni ljudi, s vremenom sam ipak pocela shvacati da moji dotadasnji stavovi i nisu opravdani....
Nikad nisam imala blizi kontakt s "tim" ljudima, ali sam svejedno zazirala i od same pomisli na to.

a onda mi je frendica posudila knjigu COMING OUT, objavljenu kod nas, autorica je nasa cura, psihologinja, Iva Žegura (by the way - sestra Marte Žegure) i raspametila sam se....
Od griznje savjesti sto sam bila tako paranoidna i nesklona tim ljudima koji se vole i imaju pravo voljeti se.
Pitam se često sto bih ja ucinila da meni dodje sin ili kcer i outaju se. Bojala bih se za njih kao i tata (s prethodne stranice), ali bih uvijek bila i ostala njihova mama.

Procitajte knjigu, obogatit cete se, vase ce srce preplaviti ljubav. biliv mi.

----------


## martinaP

Meni je sasvim svejedno hoće li mi djeca biti homo ili hetero, samo nek' su sretni.

----------


## Romeo&Julija

Ljudi rade šta god hoće,šta im se sviđa i što im paše.Udovoljavaju svim mogućim svojim željama bez ikakvog srama stida ili želje da se promjene i shvate što je dobro za njih a što loše.I onda kad dođu bolesti,pošasti i ostale posljedice slobodnog lutanja čude se šta se to dogodilo.Ono što čovjek sije to i žanje.Biblija bi trebala bit vodič za sve nas,a čovjek najviše pati zbog loših odluka koje donosi u životu.Bog voli sve ljude i želi im pomoći da izaberu ono što će ih ćiniti sretnim i ispunjenim.Puno pozdrava  :Saint:

----------


## bubimirko

> no one will miss you


I WILL......

----------


## bubimirko

[quote="mama courage"]tek danas procitah ovaj topic




> mozda se uskoro i hrvatska unormali pa se dozvoli usvajanje homoseksualnim parovima


potpuno podrzavam usvajanje od strane homoseksualnih parova. 

tu se ne bih složio s tobom.......iako sebe smatram dosta širokih svjetonazora po ovom sam pitanju dosta konzervativan......pa kvragu šta treba sve dopustiti ljudima.......pomalo smo zastranili u svim tim slobodama.......i pravima za ovakve i onakve skupine....OK neka žive zajedno i neka eventualno imaju kakva imovinska prava ako žive s nekim u zajednici određeni niz godina....ali da bi im dao pravo na usvajanje ......NIKADA.......ne zato što nisu odgovorni ili blesavi ili ..... jednostavno mi to nije prirodno isto kak mi nije niti normalno što u Nizozemskoj pokušavaju legalizirat pedofiliju

----------


## radost

ne svidja mi se ideja da homosexualci usvajaju djecu.

Da mi dijete kaze da je homosexualac naravno da bih prihvatila to, ali bi mi bilo jako tesko.

----------


## TATA MATA

POSVAJANJE...NIKAD...PA NI TAD, KAJ SE MENE TICE !

----------


## mama courage

> POSVAJANJE...NIKAD...PA NI TAD, KAJ SE MENE TICE !


nema potrebe da se deres, time tvoj argument ne postaje jachi. dapache...




> Da mi dijete kaze da je homosexualac naravno da bih prihvatila to, ali bi mi bilo jako tesko


a da onda tvoje dijete, homoseksualac, zazheli da usvoji dijete, jel bi ti se svidjela ta ideja ?




> pa kvragu šta treba sve dopustiti ljudima.......


da budu ljudska bica. po cemu je moja zelja za roditeljstvom plemenitija i vrijednija, od zelje jedne druge zhene, istog godista, istog obrazovanja, istih financijskih mogucnosti, pa cak i nacionalnosti (  :Rolling Eyes:  ), al eto razlicita po seksualnoj orijentaciji.




> pomalo smo zastranili u svim tim slobodama.......


ma, da, uzas zivi. zene dobile pravo glasa, crnacka djeca posjecuju iste skole ko bijela, da ne pricamo o vjerskim slobodama. 




> i pravima za ovakve i onakve skupine....


i vanbracna djeca imaju ista prava kao djeca rodjena u braku




> jednostavno mi to nije prirodno isto kak mi nije niti normalno što u Nizozemskoj pokušavaju legalizirat pedofiliju


sto ti usporedjujes homoseksualizam i pedofiliju ?!?   :Rolling Eyes:  sto je to normalno, sto prirodno ? prije sto godina nije bilo normalno da zene studiraju, nekad je ropstvo bilo normalno, u juznoj africi aparthejd... samo bijelac, muskarac, heteroseksualac, samo to je normalno ? a sve ostalo su skupine ?

----------


## Romeo&Julija

Na žalost upravo sve više čitamo i čujemo o povezanosti homo sa pedofilijom.Znam dečka kojeg su homseksualci kao maloljetnog htjeli privolit na svoje,a on nije to htio pa ga silovali jer baš im se svidilo da imaju dječake za partnere.Strašno jadan   :Crying or Very sad:  Draga mama kad se krene krivo sve ode k vragu. :/

----------


## radost

> [
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Da mi dijete kaze da je homosexualac naravno da bih prihvatila to, ali bi mi bilo jako tesko
> 			
> 		
> 
> a da onda tvoje dijete, homoseksualac, zazheli da usvoji dijete, jel bi ti se svidjela ta ideja ?


ne bi mi se svidjelo

----------


## stray_cat

a zasto homoseksualni parovi ne bi trebali imat klince? pa vecina homoseksualaca dolazi iz heteroseksualnih obitelji

kod nas to funkcionira najnormalnije, i jos se sjecam neke emisije o muskom paru sa cetvero usvojene djece, njih su se dvojca ubijali od posla, najnormaniji roditelji velikog broj djece. klinci su ih zvali tata x i tata y 

vecina ljudi pada u amok sa vizijom o sexualnom zlostavljanju posvojene djece i valjda kak im samima savjest nije cista prozivaju druge za svoje prljave misli (ili cak izvedbe)

od svih ljudi u mojoj zgradi ja bih sebastiana ostavila na cuvanje jedino bas jednom od tih muskih parova, ostatku zgrade ne bih ostavila sliku sovjeg psa da mi je pricuvaju

----------


## stray_cat

kak vam nije jasno da nasa djeca imaju pravo bit svoja i ono sto jesu, i da nema nama kaj bit drago ili ne zbog toga sto su hetero ili homo. pa kaj vam nije logicno obozavat svoje dijete upravo zbog toga sto je takav kakav je ili je kriterij "kaj ce rec susjedi i familija" presudan faktor u vasim ocekivanjima

----------


## TATA MATA

Ne bih ulazio preduboko u neke analize jer je velika vecina svega vec recena no međutim moram izraziti veliku sumnju u istinitost posta koji je napisao *štoveć*...dok sam citao imao sam osjecaj da ga je pisao netko kao *pwnd*, kako bi prikazao "njihovu" više manje "sretnu" pricu.

Moje mišljenje je velikoj vecini poznato i zato mi se ne da ispravljat krive Drine !

U zadnje vrijeme se velika pozornost daje "prijateljicama" Ani i Miji...ako je netko pratio i informirao se oko tih bolesti mogao je primjetiti kako nitko nije izljecen od tih bolesti.
Homoseksualizam me uvelike podsjeca na Anu i Miju...prvenstveno zato jer se radi o jednom kliku u glavi koji se desi iz razno raznih razloga tijekom zivota i nakon toga nema povratka. Nitko od nas ne moze reci da se netko s tim rodio, kako ni sto ne moze reci *pwnd* da se s tim rodio jer jednostavno to NE moze znati.

Ja homoseksualizam smatram jednom vrstom bolesti i ako moje dijete bude homo orijentirano prihvatit cu je kao takvu, bez ikakvih dodatnih prica. No posvajanje NE dolazi u obzir !

*stray_cat* nitko od nas ne kaze da su homici zlocesti ljudi...na kraju krajeva puno ih je više hetero zlocestih tako da ova tvoja izjava o cuvanju djece je nepotrebna.

----------


## radost

> kak vam nije jasno da nasa djeca imaju pravo bit svoja i ono sto jesu, i da nema nama kaj bit drago ili ne zbog toga sto su hetero ili homo. pa kaj vam nije logicno obozavat svoje dijete upravo zbog toga sto je takav kakav je ili je kriterij "kaj ce rec susjedi i familija" presudan faktor u vasim ocekivanjima


oprosti ali komentar je bas glup i napadacki. Naravno da djeca imaju pravo biti sta hoce, zar je netko rekao suprotno? To sto tebi nema kaj biti drago ili ne drugim roditeljima ima, meni je za svaki korak svog djeteta drago i za svaki pad i ozljedu mi nije drago i tako ce biti dok sam ziva za svaki njen udisaj cu osjetiti nesto, to ne znaci ne prihvacanje djetetovih odluka, samo vlastito misljenje ili osjecaj. Meni bi bilo tesko i da mi dijete odluci biti profesionalni bokser, patila bih da je gledam poslije svakog meca, to ne znaci da imam nesto protiv boksa. Svatko od nas voli i obozava svoje dijete upravo takvo kakvo je, a to sto ja nemam isto misljenje kao i ti ne znaci da me treba trpati u kos s onima "kaj ce reci susjedi" jer sigurno mi to nije kriterij i sigurno nisam bas toliko ogranicena, samo si uzimam za pravo da imam svoje misljenje, kao i ti uostalom. 

Primjeri za cuvanje djece i odgovornosti su mi isto bezveze. nitko ne raspravlja o kvalitetama homoseksualaca kao osoba,  a ja ih osobno SIGURNO ne povezujem ni s pedofilijom (dapace vise pojam svecenika me moze na to asocirati) niti ih povezujem s bolestima niti bilo cim, osim sto mi se ne svidja da dijete ima tatu i tatu i mamu i mamu, ne znam sta je tu tako sporno.

----------


## mama courage

> osim sto mi se ne svidja da dijete ima tatu i tatu i mamu i mamu, ne znam sta je tu tako sporno.


pa da, bolje je onda da nema ni tatu ni mamu. i da po mogucnosti jos bude zbrinut u brezovici. 




> Na žalost upravo sve više čitamo i čujemo o povezanosti homo sa pedofilijom


di to, matere ti. daj neki link. 




> Draga mama kad se krene krivo sve ode k vragu.


objasni, molim te.




> ako je netko pratio i informirao se oko tih bolesti mogao je primjetiti kako nitko nije izljecen od tih bolesti.


netocno.




> Homoseksualizam me uvelike podsjeca na Anu i Miju


mjesas kruske i jabuke. 





> Ja homoseksualizam smatram jednom vrstom bolesti i ako moje dijete bude homo orijentirano prihvatit cu je kao takvu, bez ikakvih dodatnih prica. No posvajanje NE dolazi u obzir !


ti znaci svom vlastitom djetetu ne bi omogucio srecu roditeljstva, samo zato jer je u svojoj seksualnoj orijentaciji homoseksualac ? sve ostale aspekte njegove licnosti ti bi zanemario (da je dobar u dusi, da je marljiv, vrijedan, empatican itd itd), samo zato jer voli osobe istog spola.

----------


## radost

> osim sto mi se ne svidja da dijete ima tatu i tatu i mamu i mamu, ne znam sta je tu tako sporno.
> 			
> 		
> 
> pa da, bolje je onda da nema ni tatu ni mamu. i da po mogucnosti jos bude zbrinut u brezovici.


iako se slazem s vecinom tvojih misljenja, sad malo banaliziras. Mislim da smo daleko od toga da samo homosexualci zele usvojiti djecu, pa ako oni ne mogu onda ta djeca ostaju u sirotistima, izmedju je (nazalost) jos uvijek podugacak red bracnih parova koji cekaju djecu. 

Jedino se u svom misljenju jos jednom zelim ograditi od stavova da je homosexualnost povezana s bolestima ili problematicnim ponasanjima jer to zaista ne mislim.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> iako se slazem s vecinom tvojih misljenja, sad malo banaliziras. Mislim da smo daleko od toga da samo homosexualci zele usvojiti djecu, pa ako oni ne mogu onda ta djeca ostaju u sirotistima, izmedju je (nazalost) jos uvijek podugacak red bracnih parova koji cekaju djecu.


tako je. a kad se radi o posvojenju diskriminiramo i radi puno bezazlenijih stvari: godina posvajatelja, njihovih prihoda, rase itd... a sve sa idejom da se ide za pravima DJETETA na jednu zdravu okolinu, a ne pravima usvajatelja da dobiju dijete...

----------


## mama courage

> Mislim da smo daleko od toga da samo homosexualci zele usvojiti djecu, *pa ako oni ne mogu onda ta djeca ostaju u sirotistima*, *izmedju* je (nazalost) jos uvijek podugacak red bracnih parova koji cekaju djecu.


sto ti iskreno mislis da ce (ako se dozvoli usvajanje) homoseksualni parovi imati prednost u odnosu na heteroseksualne parove (govorim o praksi) ?

----------


## radost

ma ne mislim, samo si ti postavila stvari na nacin jedna strana - usvajanje od strane homoseksualaca - druga strana sirotiste, mislim da je izmedju puno puno sivih nijansi

----------


## mama courage

> ma ne mislim, samo si ti postavila stvari na nacin jedna strana - usvajanje od strane homoseksualaca - druga strana sirotiste, mislim da je izmedju puno puno sivih nijansi


mozda sam se pogresno izrazila. ako heteroseksualni parovi imaju prednosti i nijedan od njih ne izabere doticno dijete, a homoseksualni par koji bi rado usvojio, to (jos) ne moze, onda o kojim to nijansama mi pricamo ? dijete (do daljnjeg) ostaje u sirotistu. mozda se ubrzo i javi neki heteroseksualni par koji usvoji to dijete, a mozda i nikad ne.

----------


## radost

mislim da smo se udaljili od teme i da bi ovo islo pod probleme posvajanja, jer isto tako mozemo gledati i da par ne zeli odredjeno dijete a zena koja zivi sama i nema i nema odredjenu kvadraturu stana ili stalni posao ili ko zna koji vec uvjet ili muskarac - nece dobiti to dijete, puno je toga, ne znam odgovor ni na tvoje pitanje, ni na svoje ali mislim da su za sada takva pitanja jos uvijek "apstraktna" jer je jos uvijek puno parova sa svim uvjetima koji ne mogu dobiti neko dijete. 

Daj Boze da svi parovi na svijetu ili u Hr usvoje svu zeljenu djecu pa da se prebacimo na ovu problematiku.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> mislim da smo se udaljili od teme i da bi ovo islo pod probleme posvajanja, jer isto tako mozemo gledati i da par ne zeli odredjeno dijete a zena koja zivi sama i nema i nema odredjenu kvadraturu stana ili stalni posao ili ko zna koji vec uvjet ili muskarac - nece dobiti to dijete, puno je toga, ne znam odgovor ni na tvoje pitanje, ni na svoje ali mislim da su za sada takva pitanja jos uvijek "apstraktna" jer je jos uvijek puno parova sa svim uvjetima koji ne mogu dobiti neko dijete. 
> 
> Daj Boze da svi parovi na svijetu ili u Hr usvoje svu zeljenu djecu pa da se prebacimo na ovu problematiku.


no pa da, ako i BI homoseksualnim parovima dozvolili posvojiti (s cim se i dalje ne slazem, ali recimo), onda bi trebalo isto to dopustiti i ostalim obiteljima sa nekim deficitom u odnosu na normalu: starijim parovima, samohranim ocevima, ljudima koji zive na rubu egzistencije, ljudima sa kriminalnim dosjeom (ne nuzno nasilnih kriminalnih radnji, ali ipak...). ima u toj grupici sigurno desetaka i desetaka ljudi koji bi bili odlicni roditelji i bolja opcija nego dom, ali zakon ipak sa razlogom nacelno ili brani takve stvari, ili daje prednost tradicionalnoj obitelji...

----------


## stray_cat

Hana_Sara, zakon ne brani posvajanje homoseksualcima u svim zemljama jer su neka drustva jednostavno ranije prihvatila homoseksualnost kao najuredniju sexualnu orjentaciju i ne tretiraju je kao nesto bolesno pa u skladu s tim takvi parovi mogu imati djecu

ne moraju homoseksualci samo usvojiti, vrlo je lako organizirati i umjetnu oplodnju ili odnos sa osobom suprotong spola cisto radi dobijanja djeteta. znaci da homoseksualci mogu dobiti djecu i na drugi nacin osim usvajanjem i po toj logici ako nisu dovoljno dobri za usvajanje trebalo bi im oduzimati djecu? 

ili je ok ako je bioloski roditelj homoseksualan ali nije ok ako je usvojitelj homoseksualac

pa se onda cak i tu moze napraviti diskriminacija na osnovu spola (kao sto to hrvatska i radi koliko sam skuzila) jer dozvoljava samohranim majkama usvojenje ali to isto nije dozvoljeno samohranim ocevima, pa da li je u skladu sa tom logikom ok da zenski par usvoji a recimo to isto nije ok za muski par?

----------


## TATA MATA

> ako je netko pratio i informirao se oko tih bolesti mogao je primjetiti kako nitko nije izljecen od tih bolesti.
> 			
> 		
> 
> netocno.


Daj mi neki primjer...ili jos bolje, raspitaj se malo bolje !




> Homoseksualizam me uvelike podsjeca na Anu i Miju
> 			
> 		
> 
> mjesas kruske i jabuke.


Pojasni...ja sam pojasni na kaj mislim, procitaj sa razumijevanjem jos jednom.




> Ja homoseksualizam smatram jednom vrstom bolesti i ako moje dijete bude homo orijentirano prihvatit cu je kao takvu, bez ikakvih dodatnih prica. No posvajanje NE dolazi u obzir !
> 			
> 		
> 
> ti znaci svom vlastitom djetetu ne bi omogucio srecu roditeljstva, samo zato jer je u svojoj seksualnoj orijentaciji homoseksualac ? sve ostale aspekte njegove licnosti ti bi zanemario (da je dobar u dusi, da je marljiv, vrijedan, empatican itd itd), samo zato jer voli osobe istog spola.


[/quote]

Da !
Trebas pojasnjenje ?

----------


## Romeo&Julija

Mama courage,ne zatvarajmo oči na ono što se događa dečkima tj.dječacima.Dala sam ti primjer od svog prijatelja kojeg su upropastili homo.A takvih slučaja ima i previše.A da objasnim ono što sam napisala da sve ode kvragu kad se krene krivo;Svi imamo u sebi savjest to nam dao dragi Bog,osječaj za dobro i zlo,nešto u nama što nam govori da činimo ispravno ili ne.A neki pogaze svoju savjest pa ona otupi eee onda nastaju nevolje kako za nas tako i za naše bližnje.Vjerujem da dobro znaš o čemu pišem a sve drugo su kompromisi koje činimo sa svojim nagonima koji bez kontrole mogu otići,vidi ti opet mene,pa naravno k vragu!  :Saint:

----------


## radost

> ne moraju homoseksualci samo usvojiti, vrlo je lako organizirati i umjetnu oplodnju *ili odnos sa osobom suprotong spola cisto radi dobijanja djeteta*.


meni je ovo poboldano - strasno, izgleda mi kao cista manipulacija, strasno. Znaci ne odgovara mi bas da zivim s tvojim tatom ili mamom ali cu te dobiti na bilo koji nacin, bez ozbira sto ja vec unaprijed znam da ti nikada neces zivjeti ili upoznati svog tatu ili mamu, jer sam si ja tako zivot uredio. Nemojte mi samo odgovarati da se to desava i kad se roditelji rastanu ili kod nesretnih slucajeva - jer ovo je nesto sto se UNAPRIJED PLANIRA, ja se s tim kategoricki ne slazem.

I ne, ne zanosim se mislju da jednoga dana i u Hr nece biti sasvim normalno i da homosexualci posvajaju djecu ili je dobijaju na bilo koji drugi nacin, da zene koje ne zele biti u braku odu u banku sperme i izaberu sebi dijete ili muskarci odaberu zenu koja ce im za odredjen iznos roditi dijete, sve nas to ceka i sve to spada u neka globalna ljudska prava i u pravo izrazavanja i sve ostalo i ono sto je vani praska postat ce i kod nas prije ili kasnije, ali ja sam ipak onog za vecinu vas konzervativnog i ogranicenog misljenja, da dijete treba tatu i mamu, a ako ih vec nema onda su to razlozi koji su bili jaci od unaprijed donesene odluke, a ne zato sto se nama u rasporedu zivota ne uklapa takva vrsta obitelji.

----------


## mama courage

> Mama courage,ne zatvarajmo oči na ono što se događa dečkima tj.dječacima.


ne zatvaram oci, al ne donosim na osnovu toga ni krive zakljucke. i ono sto se djecacima dogadja, se pet puta vise dogadja djevojchicama. 




> Dala sam ti primjer od svog prijatelja kojeg su upropastili homo


i na osnovu jednog primjera ti donosis zakljucak o povezanosti homoseksualizma i pedofilije ?! ako cemo slijediti tvoju logiku, ne samo da su tog tvog prijatelja upropastili homoseksualci, nego (prije svega) *muskarci*. 80 do 90 % pedofila su muskarci... 

te...




> A takvih slučaja ima i previše


heteroseksualna pedofilija je dva puta cesca nego homoseksualna. 

i sto sad? zabraniti muskarcima da usvajaju, bilo heteroseksualni, bilo homoseksualni. 

jos uvijek cekam na linkove.




> A neki pogaze svoju savjest pa ona otupi


pojma nemam o cemu pises i jako mi je tesko pratiti tok tvojih misli... znaci osobe homoseksualne orijentacije su pogazili svoju savjest, otupili i sad nema tog zla kojeg ne bi mogli uraditi ?!




> Daj mi neki primjer...ili jos bolje, raspitaj se malo bolje !


bas nedavno sam citala o jednoj nasoj glumici, manekenki il sl koja se izlijecila i sad je aktivna u udruzi nada. ne mogu se sjetiti njenog imena da me ubijes. ako nadjem taj clanak, javim ti.

_5% osoba s dijagnosticiranom anoreksijom nikad se potpuno ne oporavi, 20 posto ostaju kronični bolesnici, a pet posto ih umire._ sto znaci da ih se odredjeni postotak i izlijechi ?!? link




> prvenstveno zato jer se radi o jednom kliku u glavi koji se desi iz razno raznih razloga tijekom zivota i nakon toga nema povratka.


ne pravis razliku izmedju homoseksualne orijentacije i homoseksualnog ponasanja. ako se radi o homoseksualnom ponasanju, onda je itekako moguce da "ima povratka" (sto god to znacilo), a ako se radi o homoseksualnoj orijentaciji onda ni ti ne mozes tvrditi da se osoba s time NIJE rodila (znaci da klika nikad nije ni bilo). 




> Trebas pojasnjenje ?


boze sacuvaj, dosta mi je homofobicnih izjava na ovom topiku.




> strasno, izgleda mi kao cista manipulacija, strasno


ako medju heteroseksualnim ima onih koji manipuliraju da bi dobili ono sto bi htjeli, sto ne bi i medju homoseksualnim ? i homoseksualci su samo ljudi   :Razz:

----------


## radost

u pravu si, meni je manipulacija strasna s bilo koje strane dolazila

----------


## Bambi

mama courage  


> pojma nemam o cemu pises i jako mi je tesko pratiti tok tvojih misli... znaci osobe homoseksualne orijentacije su pogazili svoju savjest, otupili i sad nema tog zla kojeg ne bi mogli uraditi


V.Frankl: ''Organ smisla'' 
Savjest posreduje spoznaju dobra i zla i zahtjeva odluku za dobro. 
O poslušnosti savjesti ovisi čovjekova egzistencija. Ona je sudac nad čovjekovim učinjenim, djelima i odlukama. 
Savjest reagira kada je ugrožen bilo koji od tri života(psiho.veget.duh.) 
Gubitkom psihofizičkog – gubi se zemaljski a duhovnog – vječni život! 
Savjest je iznad čovjeka: nju ne možemo isključiti svojom voljom. 
Čovjek raspolaže svojom voljom i pomoću nje se odlučuje ali se ne može odlučiti za nešto što savjest ne odobrava i ponašati se kao da je sve u redu. 
M. von Ebner – Eschenbach: ''Čovjek treba biti gospodar svoje volje i sluga savjesti.'' 
Duhovna sposobnost čovjeka da se upotpunjuje i usavršava u drugoj osobi koja ima sposobnosti koje ja nemam i s njom mogu zajedno ostvariti život ili aktivirati stvaranje života. 
Odnos muško – žensko prema sv. Pismu znak je čovjekovoj sličnosti s Trojstvenim Bogom. Muško + žensko = čovjek : Sv. Pismo

----------


## Romeo&Julija

Načitanom i pametnom Bambiću puno pusica!  :Heart:  
Pusice i mami courage,kad malo zaroniš u svoju duhovnu dimenziju shvatiš o čemu pišem.Hvala Bogu za savjest,to je ono Božansko u nama kroz šta nam progovara Bog i bolje za nas da oslušnemo i predamo se tom vodstvu jer onda sve štima.Blago djeci koja imaju takve roditelje! :D 
Pozdrav  :Saint:

----------


## Hana_Sara

jako lijepo   :Saint:   :Smile:

----------


## Zorana

Steta samo sto mnogi od nas uzimaju sebi za pravo upirati prstom u tudju savjest i proglasavati se znalcima tudjeg srca.

----------


## sofke

prije osamdeset godina bilo je sablažnjivo da žene rade ili da glasaju, danas je to samo po sebi razumljivo
da se ova ista rasprava vodi o prvospomenutom i da je smještena u prošlost, ja sam uvjerena da bi isti broj ljudi (i žena) ovdje bio apsolutno protiv toga da žene rade i da o ičemu odlučuju, opravdavali bi to prirodnim i biblijskim i božjim razlozima da je žena stvorena za reprodukciju, da joj je mjesto u kući sa djecom itd.itd.
..ista je stvar sa homoseksualnošću, ono što je danas većini protuprirodno i čudno, nakon što se navedena grupa ljudi izbori za svoja prirodna i građanska prava, postat će i to normalno..

mislim, nekima je i određeni tip glazbe svojevremeno bio protuprirodan i amoralan, kvario je mladež i narušavao prirodne i božje zakone

..ljudima je uglavnom normalno ono što proizlazi iz njihovog odgoja, mentaliteta, sredine i vremena u kojoj i kojem su odrasli

..pa sad mrtvi-hladni daju svevremene definicije 'normalnosti'..bolje bi bilo i poštenije da se izjasne da to njima osobno nije normalno jer tako nešto ne mogu prihvatiti, nisu to nikada vidjeli, nisu nikoga takvog upoznali i ne mogu to shvatiti..i sve ok

jer smo se valjda svi složili da homoseksualnost nije pedofilija, da nikoga ne ugrožava, nitko zbog toga ne pati i nije nesretan

pa šta bi onda mene to uzrujavalo ili bi ja donosila vrijednosne sudove iz svoje perspektive kako bi se drugi trebali ponašati, s kim bi trebali živjeti i seksati se te žele li ili imaju djecu

----------


## Romeo&Julija

> Steta samo sto mnogi od nas uzimaju sebi za pravo upirati prstom u tudju savjest i proglasavati se znalcima tudjeg srca.


Draga Zorana ja ne upirem prstom u tuđu savjest,niti u drugo srce,Ja sam pisala o svima baš svim ljudima i kako je to divno da imamo savjest,vrlo dobro znamo kad činimo krivo a svakom baš svakom čovjeku Bog može pomoć kad dođe do problema ali čovijek to mora uočiti i željeti a ne pravit kompromise sa neprirodnim i sebi štetnim stvarima.Nažalost ljudi su prevareni još od edenskog vrta pa i dan danas nasjedaju na ljepe đavolske pričice.Puno pozdrava mojoj forumašici Zorani  :Heart:  

Nije istina da u Bibliji piše da žena ostane kod kuće pa rađa djecu pa nema prava....Čitam Bibliju a tamo piše da Bog jako voli sve ljude a žena je posebno blagoslovljena da može rađati djecu i ima sva prava jako je uvažavana i poštivana.Vrijedna je tj.zaposlena i odgovorna.Kako lijepa slika o nama ženama :D A tek kakve sreće kad nas muškarac voli pa osnujemo obitelj.Kako prirodno i blagoslovljeno,zar ne?  :Wink:

----------


## Mamasita

stvarno ne znam koga to na ovom topicu zanimaju tumacenja biblije i kakve to ima veze s topicom?
svi znamo da homoseksualnost i katolicka vjera ne idu (tj. ne bi trebali ici) zajedno, pa ne razumijem porive vjernika, katolika da se javljaju na ovakve teme. :/ 
interesantno mi je sto nitko ne daje prijedlog kako pomoci decku zbog kojeg je topic i postavljen.

----------


## seni

evo romeo i julija, pa porazgovaraj malo sa svojom savjescu.
mozda ti ima ponesto za reci.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> pa ne razumijem porive vjernika, katolika da se javljaju na ovakve teme. :/


mozda zato jer kao krscani nismo pozvani da sutimo kad prepoznamo nesto kao zlo za covjeka, a u danasnjem se drustvu propagira   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zorana

A daj nam onda definiraj zlo za covjeka, molim te. Pozeljno bi bilo navesti kriterije po kojima se to zlo definira.

----------


## stray_cat

jupi, vidim da su si grozdovke nasle mjesto di ce sipat otrov

----------


## stray_cat

> A daj nam onda definiraj zlo za covjeka, molim te. Pozeljno bi bilo navesti kriterije po kojima se to zlo definira.


  :Laughing:  

ja bih recimo kao primjer zla navela svecenike pedofile

----------


## Romeo&Julija

> evo romeo i julija, pa porazgovaraj malo sa svojom savjescu.
> mozda ti ima ponesto za reci.


Što se toga tiće ne brini se draga seni jer svojim životom i primjerom nastojim pomoći svakome.Inače sa cjelom obitelji sudjelujemo humanitarno i volonterski za potrebe ljudi i djece u krizi.Cjeli život želim posvetiti za pomoć drugima  :Love:  tom dečku bi rado pružila pomoć ali profesionalnu.Sigurno bi u našoj obitelji našao prijatelje bez ikakve osude i predrasuda bi mu pomogli jer smo upravo život posvetili tome.Ovo nema nikakve veze sa crkvom.Šok roditelja razumjem ali nisu ga trebali izolirati tj.totalno krivo su postupili.Jadan dečko rado bi mu pomogla.Inače sam majka četvero djece i studentica pedagogije i uživam u tome da budem korisna za ovo naše društvo koje sve više obeshrabruje našu djecu i mladež.Seni ,možda bi mi se pridružila nekom hum.radu,ako imaš djecu tebi i njima puno pusica od sretne obitelji  :Heart:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

> jupi, vidim da su si grozdovke nasle mjesto di ce sipat otrov


Misliš da sipam otrov?pa kako to onda imam divan i blagoslovljen život a ja tako otrovna? :/ A ja bi tebe počastila kavom,čajem ili sokom!  :Love:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A daj nam onda definiraj zlo za covjeka, molim te. Pozeljno bi bilo navesti kriterije po kojima se to zlo definira.
> 
> 
>   
> 
> ja bih recimo kao primjer zla navela svecenike pedofile


I ja bi isto navela grozan primjer zla svećenika pedofila,što je zlo zlo je pa makar od bilo kojeg ljudskog bića.Svako za svoje postupke odgovara pa tko god to bio.  :Saint:

----------


## TATA MATA

> ne razumijem porive vjernika, katolika da se javljaju na ovakve teme. :/


Nekak mi se cini da ce ovo biti među top 10 izjava ove godine !!!
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Daj zakljucajte ovo...ili bar moderirajte jer ovo vise nama smisla.

----------


## seni

romeo i julija, drago mi je da si tako ispunjena u svom zivotu. i ne sumnjam u tvoje dobre namjere. 
radi se o tome da mnogi ne dijele tvoje stavove o prirodnom i neprirodnom. 
i to je to.

ps. sto mi bi, da se ukljucim u ovu temu.   :Grin:  
pa se iskljucujem. ugodan dan svima.

----------


## Romeo&Julija

Ma ima smisla jer oni misle da mi sipamo otrov,a ja već puno ljudi nahranila i čajem okrijepila a njima bi kavu skuhala  :Laughing:   :Kiss:

----------


## Mamasita

> Mamasita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ne razumijem porive vjernika, katolika da se javljaju na ovakve teme. :/ 
> 
> 
> Nekak mi se cini da ce ovo biti među top 10 izjava ove godine !!!
>    
> 
> Daj zakljucajte ovo...ili bar moderirajte jer ovo vise nama smisla.


sta ti je smijesno?
svi znamo stav katolicke crkve prema homoseksualnosti, pa prema tome cemu "otkrivati toplu vodu" i objasnjavati ovdje citate iz biblije.
i ja se nadam da ce ovo biti zakljucano asap.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A daj nam onda definiraj zlo za covjeka, molim te. Pozeljno bi bilo navesti kriterije po kojima se to zlo definira.
> 
> 
>   
> 
> ja bih recimo kao primjer zla navela svecenike pedofile


tu se slazemo. a po meni je zlo i propagiranje homoseksualizma kao jednakovrijedne opcije , a ne manjinske devijacije. 

 :Wink:

----------


## Mamasita

> Mamasita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa ne razumijem porive vjernika, katolika da se javljaju na ovakve teme. :/ 
> 
> 
> mozda zato jer kao krscani nismo pozvani da sutimo kad prepoznamo nesto kao zlo za covjeka, a u danasnjem se drustvu propagira


ma da, nije mi dosta jehovinih svjedoka na vratima svako malo. jos mi trebaju i propovjedi na rodinom forumu od onih kojima udaranje djece nije zlo, ali homoseksualizam je.  :Evil or Very Mad:  
eto znam da sam sad pretjerala, odoh se hladiti.....

----------


## Mamasita

pardon, homoseksualnost

----------


## anki

> Mama courage,ne zatvarajmo oči na ono što se događa dečkima tj.dječacima.Dala sam ti primjer od svog prijatelja kojeg su upropastili homo.  A takvih slučaja ima i previše.


mislim da iz ovakivih ograničenih razmišljanja proizlaze totalno krivi stavovi. to što se dogodilo tvom prijatelju je stvarno grozno, ali krajnje je neprimjereno zbog toga generalizirati "homo svijet" kao primjer za nešto što ljudima upropaštava živote! pa znaš koliko je cura koje su silovane?!? kaj njihovi životi nisu uništeni zato kaj je prirodnije da frajer siluje žensku nego frajer frajera?!? silovanje je, kao čin, neprihvatljivo i odurno i treba biti kažnjeno bez obzira na seksualnu opredjeljenost silovatelja. to je isto ko i batinanje; tak ti je svejedno ko te stuko, skinsi, BBBoysi, homići ili pankeri. ili se možda varam?   :? 

mislim da je percepcija homoseksualaca u konzervativnim sredinama, kao što je naša, uvelike uvjetovano istupima pojedinaca, koji su s jedne strane dobri za promociju homoseksualaca, a s druge strane stvaraju pogrešnu negativnu sliku. većini ljudi je prva asocijacija na homoseksualce freddy iz queena ili elton ili neka druga javna osoba sklona ekscesima i razvratnom životu. automatski se sjete razularenih tuluma, droge, naravno side (jer svaki homić koji imalo drži do sebe mora biti HIV pozitivan   :Rolling Eyes:  ), onda se tu prikrpaju i transvestiti, i sve ostale "nakaze" koje pripadaju tom "drugom" svijetu. i onda naravno da se svi zgražavaju na pomisao da bi "takvi" ljudi (koji su zapravo izrodi   :Rolling Eyes:  ) mogli usvajati djecu....

a zapravo ne znaju da homoseksualci mogu biti (uglavnom i jesu) najnormalniji ljudi s kojima se oni možda i druže, a da to ni ne znaju jer ovi to ne nalaze potrebnim naglašavati. a zašto i bi? kaj mene briga ko kaj radi u krevetu u svoja 4 zida? niti se ja kome pravdam i objašnjavam. 

kad smo se već dotakli posvojenja djece; po mom mišljenju osnovni kriterij trebao bi biti da su ti ljudi normalni, ali u smislu da su psihički uravnoteženi, stabilni, spremni djeci pružiti svu potrebnu ljubav, razumijevanje i zaštitu. e sad, da li je to heteroseksualni par, homoseksualni ili se radi o samohranom ocu bez noge i dva zuba, mislim da je to sasvim nebitno. bitno je da se toj djeci pruži topli dom.

kod homoseksualaca me jedino nervira to što neki od njih to uporno i malo prenaglašeno ističu; za moj ukus. kao što sam rekla, niti ja nikoga ne davim s time kak se MM i ja š...., kaj ja njemu, kaj on meni, di sve...niti me zanima kak to drugi rade. doduše to nema veze samo sa homoseksualcima, ali sam to više puta doživjela s njihove strane. isto vrijedi i za ljubljene na javnim mjestima. postoji vrijeme i mjesto za drpanje, ne moram ja to gledati. 

što se tice prihvacanja svoga djeteta, mislim da je o tome uopće bespredmetno raspravljati, barem što se mene tice; naravno da bi ga prihvatila, on će uvijek biti moje dijete, a moja ljubav prema njemu bezuvjetna. 

i za kraj, da li je homoseksualizam prirodan? mislim da u onoj najjednostavnijoj definiciji nije, iz razloga što se u takvoj zajednici ne događa reprodukcija (koliko god se homoseksualci grozili ovog argumenta, to je činjenica). no, po toj definiciji i sex služi isključivo za reprodukciju i ništa drugo, ali mislim da smo  mi ipak malo evoluirali i makli se od te prvotne definicije. isto tako ne mislim da nije bolest; bolest je rak, sida, gripa....nešto od čega se umire ili ti stanje postaje gore; ne možemo reći da se ljudi koji u sebi osjete poriv za istim spolom osjećaju loše; čak naprotiv. [/b]

----------


## anki

pardon, htjela sam reći da ne mislim da je homoseksualnost bolest; malo sam se zbrkala   :Embarassed:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

Ne generaliziram homo-svijet,niti sam ograničena.Da je tako nikada nebi postigla ovo što jesam do sada.Opisala sam slučaj prijatelja,a to je moglo biti bilo čije djete.Mnogi su se homo izvukli iz toga,e vidiš draga moja ja i takvima pomažem pogotovo kad shvate da trebaju pomoć.Govoriš o tjelesnim bolestima a dali znaš da postoje puno gore duhovne bolesti?Da duhovne,koje samo Isus lječi.Puno pozdrava od jedne ( ne)ograničene mame,da sam ograničena sad nebi bila ovako sretna ni ispunjena.Ma samo da vidiš moju dječicu odmah bi se predomislila!O tebi sve naj bolje misli jedna mamica  :Love:

----------


## Zorana

Valjda bi sad trebalo preoblikovati recenicu i pitati: sto su to duhovne bolesti, tko lijepi etiketu i postavlja dijagnozu i ima li sanse da se izvuku oni koji nisu rimokatolici?
Mogu se sjetiti da sam se nacitala svega, ali da je Isus etiketirao i "prozivao" zalutale ovce, toga bas nikako. A vidim tu ih ima vise koji se osjecaju "pozvanima".  :Grin:  
(a ja sam mislila da sam ja konzerva kad su homoseksualci u pitanju :/ ....ovo s duhovnoscu i kojecim je predaleko otislo)

----------


## Romeo&Julija

Zorana,slažem se i razumjem te kad kažeš da je duhovno predaleko jer je mnogima nerazumljivo i to je normalno jer se za to treba zainteresirati pa ko kuca njemu se i otvara.Nisam rimokatolik ni jehovin svjedok,tako da se uopče neradi o crkvi kao instituciji.To su moja mišljenja kao i sva vaša što ih imate bez da neko stoji iza toga.Ovo o ovcama si dobro rekla "izgubljene"ali ih Isus beskrajno voli i traži.  :Heart:  Ovim ću zaključit svoje pisanje ovdje jer mi nije namjera polemizirati beskrajno,jer mislim da smo se dobro razumjele.Želim vam mir i blagoslov!  :Saint:   :Kiss:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> isto tako ne mislim da nije bolest; bolest je rak, sida, gripa....nešto od čega se umire ili ti stanje postaje gore; ne možemo reći da se ljudi koji u sebi osjete poriv za istim spolom osjećaju loše; čak naprotiv. [/b]


mislis da se pedofili osjecaju lose kad su s djetetom? da li to znaci da je njihova aktivnost "zdrava"? a oni koji imaju porive biti sa zivotinjama itd? sve to ima svoje ime i pripadnike koji tome naginju.... ali mislim da je kriva logika ako se dobro osjecam=dobro radim.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> ma da, nije mi dosta jehovinih svjedoka na vratima svako malo. jos mi trebaju i propovjedi na rodinom forumu od onih kojima udaranje djece nije zlo, ali homoseksualizam je.  
> eto znam da sam sad pretjerala, odoh se hladiti.....


da, pretjerala si. 

nemas pojma o cemu govoris zato ne bulazni   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mama courage

opa, pocascena sam... kad se racionalno ne moze objasniti zasto smo homofobicni, onda je uvijek super sve svaliti na svevisnjega...   :Grin:  

prije nego sto zatvore ovaj topik, da se osvrnem kratko na....




> Čovjek raspolaže svojom voljom i pomoću nje se odlučuje ali se ne može odlučiti za nešto što savjest ne odobrava i ponašati se kao da je sve u redu.


pa eto, savjest homoseksualca ne odobrava da zivi u "laznom" braku (u smislu da se trudi da potisne svoje osjecaje i da zivi onako kako to velika vecina konzervativaca u njegovoj okolini to ocekuje) s osobom razlicitog spola, da ima s njom djecu i da "glumi" (ne zlonamjerno, nego iz zelje da i on/a bude kao "normalna" vecina) kao da je sve u redu a da uz to duboko u sebi nesretan/nesretna, da ne spominjemo da uz to unesrecuje jos najmanje dvoje ljudi. ne, on/a savjesno odlucuju stati na kraj licemjerstvu i konformizmu i zivjeti svoju homoseksualnost. 





> Pusice i mami courage,kad malo zaroniš u svoju duhovnu dimenziju


otkud ti ideja da ne uranjam u svoju duhovnost ? sto je samo krscanska, katolicka duhovnost ona kojoj treba teziti ? ona je pored bijele rase, heteroseksualnog - normalna?   :Rolling Eyes:  




> mislis da se pedofili osjecaju lose kad su s djetetom


koja je razlika izmedju pedofilije i homoseksualizma... ajd da prvo rascistimo pojmove. 




> .Opisala sam slučaj prijatelja,a to je moglo biti bilo čije djete.Mnogi su se homo izvukli iz toga


ti si nevjerovatna. stalno spominjes da ne generaliziras, al se ne mozes odlijepiti od tog primjera tvog prijatelja. pa nije bitno sto je to moglo biti bilo cije dijete... nego je to mogla biti i djevojcica, a silovatelji su mogli biti i heteroseksualci... i onda tvoja prica kao dokaz o tome da su homo i pedo povezani gubi smisao.




> Mnogi su se homo izvukli iz toga


iz chega ?




> da li je homoseksualizam prirodan? mislim da u onoj najjednostavnijoj definiciji nije


ja mislim da je. u "prirodi", u zivotinjskom svijetu itekako postoje homoseksualnost (pingvini, gorile itd). 




> nije, iz razloga što se u takvoj zajednici ne događa reprodukcija /koliko god se homoseksualci grozili ovog argumenta


pa i ja se grozim tog argumenta, a nisam homoseksualka. grozim se jer ja sam ljudsko bice, a ne masina za reprodukciju. i sto ako jednog dana vise ne budem mogla radjati, onda sam neprirodna ?

----------


## Mamasita

> nemas pojma o cemu govoris zato ne bulazni


************  :Nope:

----------


## bubimirko

> anki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>   isto tako ne mislim da nije bolest; bolest je rak, sida, gripa....nešto od čega se umire ili ti stanje postaje gore; ne možemo reći da se ljudi koji u sebi osjete poriv za istim spolom osjećaju loše; čak naprotiv. [/b]
> 
> 
> mislis da se pedofili osjecaju lose kad su s djetetom? da li to znaci da je njihova aktivnost "zdrava"? a oni koji imaju porive biti sa zivotinjama itd? sve to ima svoje ime i pripadnike koji tome naginju.... ali mislim da je kriva logika ako se dobro osjecam=dobro radim.


sad kad si spomenula pedofile......možda ti opet brižne dušice stave link na ovu temu (ko na gay.hr) recimo na forum nizozemske stranke pedofila pa čujemo još koji pametni savjet iz prve ruke......a ko zna rado bi ja čuo tj. pročitao razmišljanje kakvog zoofila

----------


## Hana_Sara

> sad kad si spomenula pedofile......možda ti opet brižne dušice stave link na ovu temu (ko na gay.hr) recimo na forum nizozemske stranke pedofila pa čujemo još koji pametni savjet iz prve ruke......a ko zna rado bi ja čuo tj. pročitao razmišljanje kakvog zoofila


bez brige, sve nam to stize iz prekrasne Europske Unije :/

----------


## bubimirko

> Ne generaliziram homo-svijet,niti sam ograničena.Da je tako nikada nebi postigla ovo što jesam do sada.Opisala sam slučaj prijatelja,a to je moglo biti bilo čije djete.Mnogi su se homo izvukli iz toga,e vidiš draga moja ja i takvima pomažem pogotovo kad shvate da trebaju pomoć.Govoriš o tjelesnim bolestima a dali znaš da postoje puno gore duhovne bolesti?Da duhovne,koje samo Isus lječi.Puno pozdrava od jedne ( ne)ograničene mame,da sam ograničena sad nebi bila ovako sretna ni ispunjena.Ma samo da vidiš moju dječicu odmah bi se predomislila!O tebi sve naj bolje misli jedna mamica



nemoj mi zameriti.....ali zvučiš mi ko neka sektaška ovčica

----------


## BusyBee

Za moderiranje ovog topica treba Flower, ja nisam kapacitet.   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

ne treba flower,već bazuka  :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Sto li sve necu ovdje saznati...  :Grin:  Sad vidim i da je nekima od nas duhovnost predaleka i nerazumljiva. Ne uklapamo se u kriterije Ljubice Krizanovic. Al dobro, ako te vlastita uvjerenja cine sretnom, drago mi je zbog tebe.  :Smile:

----------


## anki

> mislis da se pedofili osjecaju lose kad su s djetetom? da li to znaci da je njihova aktivnost "zdrava"? a oni koji imaju porive biti sa zivotinjama itd? sve to ima svoje ime i pripadnike koji tome naginju.... ali mislim da je kriva logika ako se dobro osjecam=dobro radim.


ne, krivo si me shvatila. rekla sam da je ok da netko radi ono kaj mu paše dok time ne ugrožava drugoga. pedofili direktno ugrožavaju djecu. uostalom to je jednostrano zadovoljstvo. kod homoseksualaca se radi o obostranom zadovoljstvu koje ne ugrožava nikoga.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> mislis da se pedofili osjecaju lose kad su s djetetom? da li to znaci da je njihova aktivnost "zdrava"? a oni koji imaju porive biti sa zivotinjama itd? sve to ima svoje ime i pripadnike koji tome naginju.... ali mislim da je kriva logika ako se dobro osjecam=dobro radim.
> 
> 
> ne, krivo si me shvatila. rekla sam da je ok da netko radi ono kaj mu paše dok time ne ugrožava drugoga. pedofili direktno ugrožavaju djecu. uostalom to je jednostrano zadovoljstvo. kod homoseksualaca se radi o obostranom zadovoljstvu koje ne ugrožava nikoga.


ne nego si povukla paralelu da nije bolest- ako se netko ne osjeca lose. pa sam ti ja dala primjere kada to NIJE slucaj, to jest kada se vrlo poremecni ljudi osjecaju sasvim dobro radeci ono sto jel, vec rade... ne mozes usporedivati bolesti psihicke prirode sa rakom i sl, pa tvrditi takve stvari... ovo je ipak puno suptilnije.

----------


## Zorana

A odakle tebi saznanja o tome kako se osjeca vrlo poremecen covjek dok radi nesto jako lose?

----------


## anki

rekla sam da svaka bolest za posljedicu ima nešto loše, bilo da je to fizička bol ili neki postupci uzrokovani psihičkom bolesti. ako govorimo o pedofiliji ispaštaju djeca, ako o šizofreniji ispaštaju svi....a ko je oštećen nečijom homoseksualnošću?

----------


## bubimirko

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> mislis da se pedofili osjecaju lose kad su s djetetom? da li to znaci da je njihova aktivnost "zdrava"? a oni koji imaju porive biti sa zivotinjama itd? sve to ima svoje ime i pripadnike koji tome naginju.... ali mislim da je kriva logika ako se dobro osjecam=dobro radim.
> 
> 
> ne, krivo si me shvatila. rekla sam da je ok da netko radi ono kaj mu paše dok time ne ugrožava drugoga. pedofili direktno ugrožavaju djecu. uostalom to je jednostrano zadovoljstvo. kod homoseksualaca se radi o obostranom zadovoljstvu koje ne ugrožava nikoga.


ugrožava moja vizualna osjetila........te ona šalju podražaj mome mozgu koji nakon toga počinje djelovati na moj želudac koji dobije neopisiv poriv da sve kaj je u njemu izađe van......ali na stranu odakle je i došlo to kaj ga je napunilo.....dakle tvoj argument vrijedi samo za 4 zida njihovog prostora......nemrem si niti zamislit kakva bi šteta bila nanjeta mome organizmu da recimo vidim gej bračnu zajednicu(po mogučnosti mušku ) da se veselo mazi i zaljubljeno gleda dok šetaju gradom a njihovo posvojeno dijete trčkara za njima

----------


## anki

> A odakle tebi saznanja o tome kako se osjeca vrlo poremecen covjek dok radi nesto jako lose?


a valjda Zna o čemu priča  :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

:Grin:

----------


## anki

> ugrožava moja vizualna osjetila........te ona šalju podražaj mome mozgu koji nakon toga počinje djelovati na moj želudac koji dobije neopisiv poriv da sve kaj je u njemu izađe van......ali na stranu odakle je i došlo to kaj ga je napunilo.....dakle tvoj argument vrijedi samo za 4 zida njihovog prostora......nemrem si niti zamislit kakva bi šteta bila nanjeta mome organizmu da recimo vidim gej bračnu zajednicu(po mogučnosti mušku ) da se veselo mazi i zaljubljeno gleda dok šetaju gradom a njihovo posvojeno dijete trčkara za njima


ali bi si zato jednu žensku gej zajednicu vrlo rado pogledao? ma mislim....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mama courage

> ali bi si zato jednu žensku gej zajednicu vrlo rado pogledao? ma mislim....


  :Laughing:

----------


## bubimirko

> rekla sam da svaka bolest za posljedicu ima nešto loše, bilo da je to fizička bol ili neki postupci uzrokovani psihičkom bolesti. ako govorimo o pedofiliji ispaštaju djeca, ako o šizofreniji ispaštaju svi....a ko je oštećen nečijom homoseksualnošću?


znate kaj fakat mi već više ide na ***** to stalno veličanje te ovoga te onoga........te borba za prava ovoga pa onoga........ispada da nam je napredak donio sasvim iskrivljene poglede na svijet i društvo.......živio srednji vijek i patrijahat ma može i matrijahat.....ali tad se znalo ko je šef i kaj je društveno opće prihvatljivo a kaj ne....u suprotnom znala se i kazna

----------


## mama courage

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## bubimirko

> anki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali bi si zato jednu žensku gej zajednicu vrlo rado pogledao? ma mislim....



da pogledao......pokušao preobratiti tek toliko da postane BI.........
a sad odgovor:.....ista stvar muška ili ženska.....nije prirodna

----------


## anki

jako volim kad mi netko citira po pol rečenice i onda se poziva na to zanemarujući ostatak....  :Rolling Eyes:  

*mama courage*, rekoh : " smatram da smo evoluirali od tog prvotnog stadija", daklem, ne, ne smatram da si ti (ili bilo koja druga jedinka ljudske vrste) samo mehanizam za razmnožavanje, ali jedan od osnovnih zakona prirode je i "zakon o održanju vrste", a bojim se da bi u tome pokleknuli i gej pingvini i gej gorile... da te sad netko hiti usred prašume i oduzme ti sve ove divne odlike civilizacije, na kaj bi ti se svodio život? na sakupljanje bobica i razmnožavanje, kaj ne?

----------


## Zorana

Nije nama napredak donio nista sto vec nismo imali u sebi. Vjerujem da kad se malo "nauzivamo" napretka da ce sve doci na svoje mjesto.  :Smile:  
Ali, bilo kako bilo, povratka vise nema. I bolje da je tako.

----------


## anki

> znate kaj fakat mi već više ide na (gruba rijec) to stalno veličanje te ovoga te onoga........te borba za prava ovoga pa onoga........ispada da nam je napredak donio sasvim iskrivljene poglede na svijet i društvo.......živio srednji vijek i patrijahat ma može i matrijahat.....ali tad se znalo ko je šef i kaj je društveno opće prihvatljivo a kaj ne....u suprotnom znala se i kazna


jel si ti jedan od onih stričeka sa bijelom kapuljačom? :shock:

----------


## bubimirko

> Nije nama napredak donio nista sto vec nismo imali u sebi. Vjerujem da kad se malo "nauzivamo" napretka da ce sve doci na svoje mjesto.  
> Ali, bilo kako bilo, povratka vise nema. I bolje da je tako.


čuj stara ne znam kak ti doživljavaš taj napredak i uživanje u njemu......ali nekak mi se čini da ne mislimo na isto.......jerbo to da GA ja ko jedan muškarac počnem primati i nije neki napredak a još manje i uživanje

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> znate kaj fakat mi već više ide na (gruba rijec) to stalno veličanje te ovoga te onoga........te borba za prava ovoga pa onoga........ispada da nam je napredak donio sasvim iskrivljene poglede na svijet i društvo.......živio srednji vijek i patrijahat ma može i matrijahat.....ali tad se znalo ko je šef i kaj je društveno opće prihvatljivo a kaj ne....u suprotnom znala se i kazna
> 
> 
> jel si ti jedan od onih stričeka sa bijelom kapuljačom? :shock:


a di se onda ti vidiš.......ko ona s crvenom

----------


## anki

> .jerbo to da GA ja ko jedan muškarac počnem primati i nije neki napredak a još manje i uživanje


da preduhitrim Zoranu....a od kud tebi saznanja o.....  :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Ma nije da nesto uzivam u napretku. Ima jako puno mracnih strana. Ali to o cemu ti pises, toga je bilo oduvijek. Pa je mozda danasnja sloboda ponasanja (to sto si gore spominjao) vise rezultat toga sto se prije nije moglo, sad se kao moze. Ali vremenom, kad se svi nagledaju i naslusaju kojecega (i dobrog i loseg) postat ce normala pa se te pojedine drustvene grupe vise nece truditi da dobiju toliku paznju. Jer nece biti potrebe. Na to sam mislila.

----------


## Zorana

Anki  :Grin:

----------


## maria71

e sad ja niš više ne kužim,zar nisu anki i bubimir par?

----------


## Mamasita

niste normalni   :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

Ako jesu, mozda im je ovo forumsko prepucavanje neka predigra?  :Laughing:

----------


## bubimirko

> Ma nije da nesto uzivam u napretku. Ima jako puno mracnih strana. Ali to o cemu ti pises, toga je bilo oduvijek. Pa je mozda danasnja sloboda ponasanja (to sto si gore spominjao) vise rezultat toga sto se prije nije moglo, sad se kao moze. Ali vremenom, kad se svi nagledaju i naslusaju kojecega (i dobrog i loseg) postat ce normala pa se te pojedine drustvene grupe vise nece truditi da dobiju toliku paznju. Jer nece biti potrebe. Na to sam mislila.



e pa to je ono o čemu ti ja pričam.....prije je bilo bolje....a ta borba za jednakost spolova, istospolne zajednice, prava pedofilima i slična sra¤¤....nikakve koristi od toga.....samo su određene skupine dobile krila pa se mogu i kurčiti plakatima..."i homofobi su ljudi"........pa normalno da jesu i to 100% normalni......da mi je samo znati ko je to još i financirao.....eto baš sam i zbog takvih njihovih kampanja i različitih veličanja njihovog opredjeljenja u vidu tih "prajdova" od jednog normalnog tolerantnog i nekonzervativnog čovjeka postao homofob

----------


## bubimirko

> Ma nije da nesto uzivam u napretku. Ima jako puno mracnih strana. Ali to o cemu ti pises, toga je bilo oduvijek. Pa je mozda danasnja sloboda ponasanja (to sto si gore spominjao) vise rezultat toga sto se prije nije moglo, sad se kao moze. Ali vremenom, kad se svi nagledaju i naslusaju kojecega (i dobrog i loseg) postat ce normala pa se te pojedine drustvene grupe vise nece truditi da dobiju toliku paznju. Jer nece biti potrebe. Na to sam mislila.



e pa to je ono o čemu ti ja pričam.....prije je bilo bolje....a ta borba za jednakost spolova, istospolne zajednice, prava pedofilima i slična sra¤¤....nikakve koristi od toga.....samo su određene skupine dobile krila pa se mogu i kurčiti plakatima..."i homofobi su ljudi"........pa normalno da jesu i to 100% normalni......da mi je samo znati ko je to još i financirao.....eto baš sam i zbog takvih njihovih kampanja i različitih veličanja njihovog opredjeljenja u vidu tih "prajdova" od jednog normalnog tolerantnog i nekonzervativnog čovjeka postao homofob

----------


## bubimirko

> Ako jesu, mozda im je ovo forumsko prepucavanje neka predigra?


da ja sam sadomazohista

----------


## anki

> Ako jesu, mozda im je ovo forumsko prepucavanje neka predigra?


da,  mi smo malo "drukčiji"! zato i imamo toliko tolerancije za razne skupine. pogotovo bubimirko!

----------


## maria71

> Ako jesu, mozda im je ovo forumsko prepucavanje neka predigra?


ja se uvijek sjetim vica o Muji i Fati ....Veli Mujo Fati.-Slušaj ,vrijeme je da obogatimo naš seksualni život i da probamo nešto novo.- evo ja ću se popeti na ormar i skočiti u krevet

i on se popne i skoči i promaši  i tako 3 puta


Fata leži u krevetu i sva rezignirana kaže y.....š takav seks,kad samo ti uživaš

on topic mene više smeta nasilje na tv-u nego sve gore navedeno

----------


## anki

> e sad ja niš više ne kužim,zar nisu anki i bubimir par?


da, homoseksualaca   :Grin:  
a kaj veliš na taj rasplet?

----------


## maria71

rasplet će biti lokot na topic

----------


## bubimirko

> on topic mene više smeta nasilje na tv-u nego sve gore navedeno


a i ti si ga zastranila......

----------


## Storma

aj da ja uvedem malo reda  8) 

tema OVOG topica je roditelji saznali da je dijete gay

ako vam se raspravlja o homoseksualnosti, ovdje je link na topic 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=30983

ako zelite raspravljati o pedofilima, stray cat je bila nesto nacela tu temu, al mozda bi trebalo otvoriti novi topic s neutralnijim pocetkom

rasprave po vjerskoj osnovi nisu nikad dobro zavrsile (zivjela tolerancija), al ne znaci da se ne smije otvoriti SMISLENI topic koji ima veze s RODITELJSTVOM

predigre kroz topic molim izbacite (iako imaju veze s roditeljstvom   :Razz:  )

eto
partibrejker

----------


## anki

> da ja sam sadomazohista


bubi, pa ti si doista poseban! sadomazohista-homofob! all in one! ideeeeššš!

----------


## bubimirko

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> e sad ja niš više ne kužim,zar nisu anki i bubimir par?
> 
> 
> da, homoseksualaca   
> a kaj veliš na taj rasplet?



samo me zanima.....kaj je moj otpal ili je tebi nekaj naraslo(a nije trbuh)

----------


## Storma

ccccc lajavci

----------


## bubimirko

> ccccc lajavci


kak vele ono u crtićima...."if ju kant bit dem-đojn dem"

----------


## ivarica

anki i bubimirko bi bili super reklama za wlan

----------


## mama courage

> kak vele ono u crtićima...."if ju kant bit dem-đojn dem"


postajes homoseksualac ? :?    :Laughing:

----------


## Storma

> Storma prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ccccc lajavci
> 
> 
> kak vele ono u crtićima...."if ju kant bit dem-đojn dem"


noup. bi najs. inaf.

----------


## Storma

điz. balavurdija.
aj nemojte nam vise uzrujavat moderatorice. tnx

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kak vele ono u crtićima...."if ju kant bit dem-đojn dem"
> 
> 
> postajes homoseksualac ? :?


na njihovu veliku žalost ne.......za njih to pravilo ne bu u mom slučaju nikada vrijedilo.....okorjeli sam heterosexualni poligamist....zato i jesam na ovom forumu gdje se dobro osječam okružen tolikim ženama

----------


## anki

> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kak vele ono u crtićima...."if ju kant bit dem-đojn dem"
> 
> 
> postajes homoseksualac ? :?


 pa bu nam mogel davati informacije iz prve ...ruke....   :Laughing:

----------


## bubimirko

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bubimirko prvotno napisa
> ...


mislim da si odgovor na to pitanje dobila u gornjem postu.......treba samo malo pogledati

----------


## Bambi

> Načitanom i pametnom Bambiću puno pusica!


Hvala i tebi isto!



> jako lijepo


 hana-sara ej di si ti ženo, baš sam si mislila neki dan na tebe, di si, fališ mi...uživam čitat tvoje postove kao i od romea&julije, stvarno znate zasolit jelo!




> bolje bi bilo i poštenije da se izjasne da to njima osobno nije normalno jer tako nešto ne mogu prihvatiti, nisu to nikada vidjeli, nisu nikoga takvog upoznali i ne mogu to shvatiti..i sve ok


E, vidiš kako donosiš sud o nekom koga ne poznaješ. 
Čitajući ove postove, zaključuje se ako imam različito mišljenje i drugačije stavove da sam konzervativna, ograničena, ne znam mislit svojom glavom, sijem otrov, pozivam se na vjeru, jer ne znam racionalno objašnjavat...pa ja se pitam zar nije demokracija tolerancija, čut i drugu stranu ( nemoraš prihvatiti, ali bar saslušati) zašto bi trebalo biti prisutno jednoumlje..ili je jednoumlje tendencija ovog foruma jer ako je tako, ja odlazim na bolja i konstruktivnija i pozitivnija mjesta, a što je najvažnije s prijateljski nastrojenim ljudima.

 E, sad čujte i ovo: NISAM HOMOFOBIČNA I TO SVJEDOČIM VLASTITIM ŽIVOTOM.
Prije (brojim točno) 15 godina najbolji prijatelj mi je bio homoseksualac i jedini pravi muški prijatelj, bio je duša od čovjeka i  puno mi je pomogao u životu (da sad ne navodim konkretno). Skoro svaki dan smo se viđali i puno družili na jutarnjoj kavi i noći provodili zajedno,( ali u društvu), kod njega su bili dobri i nezaboravni tulumi, (joj, hvata me nostalgija).
Pa kako je to moguće? Da, stvarno kako?!!! zar nije rečeno da katolicizam i homosek. ne idu zajedno, e pa idu, jer ja imam šire vidike, moje vidno polje obuhvaća ne samo fizikalno kao ono što se može naći meni ispred nosa, nego shvaćam da se svijet prostire beskrajno daleko ali ja to ne mogu vidjeti. Pomoću te usporedbe pokušavam obajsniti da ne osuđujem osobu nego čin, opredjeljenje. Homo. je griješnik kao i ja jer i ja sam griješnik jer sam čovjek pa ga prihvačam kakav jest jer je samo čovjek i u toj mjeri nije vrijedniji ni manje vrijedniji od drugih koji su isto ljudi ali ono što osuđujem je grijeh, dakle ne osuđujem čovjeka već grijeh, niti bi ja htjela da mene netko osuđuje kao osobu pa neću ni ja to činiti drugima. Ali zlo osuđujem,dakle, ne čovjeka. A što je dobro ili zlo za mene i za milijune i milijarde  ljudi koji su živjeli na ovoj zemlji i onih nekih koji sada žive piše u Sv. Pismu. E tamo piše što je dobro i zlo , i to suštinsko razlikovanje je( kroz čitavu povijest( počevši od Krista) )je bilo prihvačeno kao univerzalno. Na tome se gradila etika i moralnost.

Vratit ću se na svog prijatelja homića s kojim sam imala neke zajedničke interese, sklonosti prema umjetnosti…
Divno smo se slagali zato jer se nismo se raspravljali ni o njegovom opredjeljenju ni o mojoj vjeri, tu temu nismo započinjali, bavili smo se drugim stvarima, onima koje su nas povezivale.
Uz njega sam upoznala i druge homo. a s njegovim prijateljem/ljubavnikom s kojim je kasnije živio par godina, sam bila jako dobra(kad smo se vidjeli, uvijek pusa…)
Razišli smo se zbog selidbe i drugih životnih okolnosti ali nikad zbog svađe. Nisam ga vidjela jako dugo godina, osim na TV i danas bih voljela popričat s njim da vidim kud je njega život odnio, mene u brak, a njegovog prijatelja/ljubavnika…isto negdje…na pravu cestu…o tome drugom prilikom.

Eto, nisam homofobična i prihvačam svakog čovjeka bez razlike.





> jupi, vidim da su si grozdovke nasle mjesto di ce sipat otrov


grozdovka sipa otrov kolko i forumćanka med i mlijeko





> ja bih recimo kao primjer zla navela svecenike pedofile


I ja, ali i ono što ti sada prešućuješ, a negdje si navodila svoje sumnje u liberalizam i to zato, jer tvoj susjed homić gleda male dječake. A onda su te prijateljice tješile da se ta sklonost odnosi samo na dotičnog čovjeka ali ne i na sve homoseksualce.
Vidiš, stray cat  to ti je glas savjesti, još se nije ugasila…daj joj samo svjetla!





> Mogu se sjetiti da sam se nacitala svega, ali da je Isus etiketirao i "prozivao" zalutale ovce, toga bas nikako. A vidim tu ih ima vise koji se osjecaju "pozvanima


Trostruki jao!!! 
Nije prozivao one koji imaju srce skrušeno i koji priznaju da su griješnici, a sad dolazi ono najvažnije : i koji se zbog toga kaju.
A da je išao među njih i propovjedao, je, i kako je završio?! Zato je zadaća onih koji se nazivaju njegovim imenom da čine to isto, i više od toga, a kako će završit, vidjet ćemo, nije sluga veći od gospodara.
Ovdje se javlju svakakvi ljudi mnoge će zasvrbit jezik na ovaj post, a ja zbog toga  :D   dobivam svoju plaću.




> opa, pocascena sam... kad se racionalno ne moze objasniti zasto smo homofobicni, onda je uvijek super sve svaliti na svevisnjega...


Drska si, itekako. 
Vođena svojim vlastitim ratiom spekulirala sam o svome bitku i biti  svoje egzistencije, i došla do spoznaje  svevisnjega...  :Grin:        i kroz vlastiti tuubitak sam razotkrila egzistanciju koja jest oduvijek, i koja nikada nije počela i nikada neće nestati. 
I zato cogito ergo sum. 
I svoje zaključke izvodim pomoću ratia i intelekta.





> koja je razlika izmedju pedofilije i homoseksualizma... ajd da prvo rascistimo pojmove.


oboje dolazi iz nagona koji ne mogu biti pod kontrolom volje, sve ostalo je razlika




> iz chega ?


iz homoseksualizma, sklonosti prema istom spolu.




> rekla sam da je ok da netko radi ono kaj mu paše dok time ne ugrožava drugoga. pedofili direktno ugrožavaju djecu. uostalom to je jednostrano zadovoljstvo.


Nisi slušala što su rekli za javnost prilikom osnivanja njihove stranke.
Oni neće ugrožavat djecu nego će to raditi s onim djecom koja to žele. Tako su se izjasnili,...da ima djece(po njhovom) koja žele seks s odraslim i time njihova, odnosno dječja sloboda nije ugrožena(po njihovom).

Pretpostavimo da će odobrit homoseksualne brakove (a u skoroj budućnosti i hoće kod nas) i posvajanje djece. 
To se prije 50-80 godina bilo zastršujuće, a danas i pedofili imaju stranku ( što je danas zastrašujuće) ali ne i za 20-30 godina, ovo što su osnovali stranku to je smo početak , jedan korak. Sad trebaju samo sve fino zamotat u okvire ljudskih prava, sloboda, ljubavi… pa će se narod omekšat u svojim stavovima ( nadam se da će opstat stado koje misli svojom glavom) i u staroj Grčkoj je pedofilija bila nešto sasvim normalno, normalan oblik ljubavi…pa onaj koji je pokušao Atenjane usmjeriti od nagonskog prema racionalnom , te se pozivao na vodstvo uma bio je ubijen. 
E, kakav ti je svijet, sad znam da ništa ne znam.

Ovo moje razmišljanje je samo pretpostavka, a kakav se zaključak izvodi na osnovi gornjih premisa, zaključite sami…vođeni samo i isključivo vlastitim ratiom. 
I zato: “Mnogi ljudi bi bili mudri kad ne bi mislili da već jesu mudri” Seneka

...neka sad dođe sv. Petar s ključevima...Petre, di si?

----------


## mama courage

> pa ja se pitam zar nije demokracija tolerancija, čut i drugu stranu ( nemoraš prihvatiti, ali bar saslušati) zašto bi trebalo biti prisutno jednoumlje


no saslushati ne znaci *ne komentirati*. ovo nije oglasna ploca, nego forum. ako si spremna izreci svoje misljenje, moras biti spremna na komentare. a onda mozes braniti svoj stav il ne moras. 




> A što je dobro ili zlo za mene i za milijune i milijarde ljudi koji su živjeli na ovoj zemlji i onih nekih koji sada žive piše u Sv. Pismu.


prema sv. pismu ja bih mogla prodati svoju kcer u roblje.




> Divno smo se slagali zato jer se nismo se raspravljali ni o njegovom opredjeljenju ni o mojoj vjeri, tu temu nismo započinjali, bavili smo se drugim stvarima, onima koje su nas povezivale.


zato se i jeste divno slagali. no u dobru je lako dobar biti, na muci se poznaju junaci.   :Grin:  




> oboje dolazi iz nagona koji ne mogu biti pod kontrolom volje, sve ostalo je razlika


nisam te pitala za slicnosti, nego za *razlike*. jer ta dva pojma treba razdvajati a ne spajati slicnostima, sto se na ovom topicu konstantno pokusava.




> Drska si, itekako.


al sam pogodila srz.




> A onda su te prijateljice tješile da se ta sklonost odnosi samo na dotičnog čovjeka ali ne i na sve homoseksualce


a ti mislis drugacije ?




> To se prije 50-80 godina bilo zastršujuće, a danas i pedofili imaju stranku


ako statistike govore o tome da 5 puta vise ima curica koji su zrtve pedofila, ako su pedofili u 80 do 90 % slucajeva muskarci, i da je *heteroseksualna* pedofilija dvostruko cesca nego homoseksualna pedofilija - onda zasto tvrdoglavo i uporno u raspravi o _homoseksualizmu_  (kao mucak) proturamo pricu o pedofiliji ?!? 

prije 80 godina je bilo zastrasujuce da zena dobije pravo glasa, da se ukine aparthejd...

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A odakle tebi saznanja o tome kako se osjeca vrlo poremecen covjek dok radi nesto jako lose?
> 
> 
> a valjda Zna o čemu priča


isto odkud tebi saznanje kako se homic osjeca dok je u krevetu s "partnerom"  :Wink:

----------


## bubimirko

> anki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zorana prvotno napisa
> ...


misliš kako se osjeća onaj koji taj dan ima ulogu žene  :Grin:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  anki prvotno napisa
> ...


bas to   :Grin:  . onaj koj je "tetkica"

----------


## Hana_Sara

> jako lijepo
> 			
> 		
> 
>  hana-sara ej di si ti ženo, baš sam si mislila neki dan na tebe, di si, fališ mi...uživam čitat tvoje postove kao i od romea&julije, stvarno znate zasolit jelo!


  :Love:  ... znas sto je Isus rekao "vi ste kao sol bez koje hrana obljutavi"   :Grin:

----------


## BusyBee

> onda zasto tvrdoglavo i uporno u raspravi o homoseksualizmu (kao mucak) proturamo pricu o pedofiliji


Iz neznanja i (neopravdanog) straha.

Molim forumase koji raspravljaju na ovoj temi da prestanu vrijedjati. Kako god nazivali homoseksualce u svojim kucama, suzdrzite se od toga na ovom forumu. Hvala!

----------


## Zorana

Hana_Sara, niti mi se raspravlja niti me zanima kako se osjeca netko dok je s nekim u krevetu.   :Wink: 

Sto se tice krscanske duhovnosti, steta sto se ne javljaju Zrinka, Zdenka, Dijanam i jos neke cure......njihove rijeci su sol koja zacini jelo. A vi se zapitajte zasto vase imaju takav kontraefekt.

----------


## bubimirko

> Hana_Sara, niti mi se raspravlja niti me zanima kako se osjeca netko dok je s nekim u krevetu.  
> 
> Sto se tice krscanske duhovnosti, steta sto se ne javljaju Zrinka, Zdenka, Dijanam i jos neke cure......njihove rijeci su sol koja zacini jelo. A vi se zapitajte zasto vase imaju takav kontraefekt.


kak to misliš kontraefekt........????????????

----------


## BusyBee

> kak to misliš kontraefekt........????????????


Meni jedino pada na pamet da od viska soli raste tlak.   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Pa tocno se moze osjetiti cije rijeci dolaze iz srca, a cije su rezultat povrijedjene tastite, ega ili cega vec.
Vidi npr. Hana_Sara....ona se jako trudi iznijeti svoje misljenje i prezentirati svoje krscanske ideje. A ustvari su joj postovi puni kriticizma, negativnih emocija i nekog ruznog naboja koji samo stvara otpor, nikako ne potice na razmisljanje.
Ako se sjecas jedne nedavne rasprave o slavljenju Bozica....njezini komentari su tako ruzno docekani. Nisu dolazili iz srca, ljudi su se osjecali pogodjeni, nikako privuceni onim sto ona govori. A kad su se oglasile neke druge cure (Zdenka, Dijanam, ne znam jel jos itko bio), odjednom je taj "duh zajednistva" dobio sasvim novu dimenziju i njihovim postovima opet su se forumasice mogle osjecati kao "jedno". Bez obzira na razlike u misljenju.
Eto, na to mislim. Da neki ljudi jednostavno sipaju otrov oko sebe. Pa da cak ni nisu svjesni toga (ne znam, mozda sam i sama jedna od njih). Ali, uplitanje duhovnih pitanja mi se cini pretesko i prevazno da bi se razbacivali nekim jeftinim frazama. 
Svatko je poznavatelj svog srca. A ovdje se daju nekakve ruzne procjene tko se kaje, tko se ne kaje, tko je gresnik, koga Isus vuce za rukav i slicne stvari.   :Sad:

----------


## Zorana

Pcelice  :Razz:

----------


## Storma

siroti moj post, utopio se u moru sprdacine   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maria71

> siroti moj post, utopio se u moru sprdacine


i moj vic je prošao nezapažen   :Mad:

----------


## suncokret

Tek sam jučer počela čitati ovu raspravu i cijelo jutro razmišljam što reći Hani Sari, R&J i Bambiju, ali nema potrebe ništa reći Zorana je to već lijepo rekla, slažem se s njom u potpunosti.
I sviđalo se to nekome ili ne, iako ne znam na koji se to način bilo tko osjeća time ugrožen, vjerujem i nadam se da će i homoseksualci ostvariti svoja prava na normalan život.

----------


## AdioMare

> i moj vic je prošao nezapažen


Možda si samo dobro prošla  :Laughing:  .. znaš ono, zašto je Kain ubio Abela?

----------


## Zdenka2

Kad sam već prozvana, pokušat ću objasniti zašto se ne javljam. Prvo, mislim da jako teško možemo voditi konstruktivnu diskusiju na ovu temu, što pokazuje i činjenica da je rasprava stvarno zabrazdila. Druga stvar je ta što mi sam početak rasprave uopće ne leži, odnosno o tome mislim nekako slično kao tata mata. Nikako ne volim topike postavljene tako da traže od nas da se izjašnjavamo. Onda se moramo svi izredati i onda počne polarizacija lijevo-desno, za-protiv ili kako već hoćete. Treća stvar je to što bih, kada bih išla odgovoriti na pitanje koje topik postavlja, morala jako puno pisati. Možda ću jednom to učiniti na nekom drugom topiku. Mogu reći toliko da moj stav o ovom pitanju nije formiran na vjerskim uvjerenjima nego iskustveno. Imala sam prilike upoznati više homoseksualaca, različite dobi, obrazovanja i različitog odnosa prema meni. Kad razmišljam o homoseksualizmu i o tome što bih osjećala da se moj sin nađe u tome, ja prvo razmišljam o svom dobrom prijatelju, jako dobrom prijatelju i o njegovom životu, o kojem ne bih htjela ovdje pisati. Uglavnom, preko tih ljudi stekla sam neki uvid u život homoseksualaca, od mladosti do starosti i na tome se temelji moj stav. Po mom mišljenju, pitanje na početku je krivo postavljeno, odnosno ono je zapravo provokativno. Mislim, meni nije u pitanju bih li ja odbacila ili prihvatila svog sina u bilo kojoj životnoj situaciji. Moj sin može uvijek računati na mene i onda kad se ja ne bih složila s nekim njegovim životnim odabirima. Ali, to ne znači da mogu imati svoje mišljenje o tim odabirima. Što se tiče homoseksualizma, istina je to da ja ne želim takav život za svog sina.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Eto, na to mislim. Da neki ljudi jednostavno sipaju otrov oko sebe. Pa da cak ni nisu svjesni toga (ne znam, mozda sam i sama jedna od njih). Ali, uplitanje duhovnih pitanja mi se cini pretesko i prevazno da bi se razbacivali nekim jeftinim frazama.


definitvno sipas vise od ostalih u ovoj temi. jedna je stvar imati misljenje, druga je ici u osobno vrijedanje... naravno da ti se ne svidjam kad ne odobravam kako razmisljas, velika li cuuudaaaaa   :Rolling Eyes:  .... 

jedva cekam da vam se bambi javi   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Zdenka  :Smile:

----------


## Zorana

Hana_Sara, nemamo mi toliko razlicite stavove sto se tice homoseksualnosti. Ali, ti s ovom drugom temom malo previse vuces u stranu.  :Razz:  (stada, zalutale ovcice itd.)

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara, nemamo mi toliko razlicite stavove sto se tice homoseksualnosti.


hmmm si sigurna?

----------


## Mamasita

ja cu svoje javljanje na ovu temu zavrsiti potpisom na slijedeci citat:


> "prihvacanje" je pojam kojim glumatamo politicku korektnost. zamagljujemo netoleranciju. 
> sto ja imam nekog "prihvacati" zato jer je gay? jel mene netko "prihvaca" zato jer nisam?
> 
>  ako ce mi dijete biti gay, samo cu jednu stvar zaliti. to sto se nisam kao aktivistica vise angaziralau borbi za prava sex manjina.

----------


## Zorana

Pa ono....nisam se ni ja ubila od tolerancije. I ja se nekad razbacujem izjavama koje pocinju sa: prirodno je ili neprirodno je. Ni ja ne mislim da je homoseksualnost najprirodnija stvar na svijetu.
Ali eto, valjda nije vazno sta je kome prirodno dok nitko nikog  svojim izborom ne ugrozava i dok su svi ukljuceni punoljetne osobe koje stoje iza svojih odluka.
Mamasita je izvukla skroz dobar citat. Sto se mene tice, njime je sve receno.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Pa ono....nisam se ni ja ubila od tolerancije. I ja se nekad razbacujem izjavama koje pocinju sa: prirodno je ili neprirodno je. Ni ja ne mislim da je homoseksualnost najprirodnija stvar na svijetu.
> Ali eto, valjda nije vazno sta je kome prirodno dok nitko nikog  svojim izborom ne ugrozava i dok su svi ukljuceni punoljetne osobe koje stoje iza svojih odluka.


ovdje se cak dobrim dijelom mogu sloziti sa tobom. dakako da sam za ljudska prava, pa to nam je jedna od najvaznijih znacajki civiliziranog drustva... ali propaganda necega sto ja u srzi i biti ne mogu nikako prihvatiti kao pozeljno ponasanje, normalno da mi nije draga. da ne ulazim sad u moralnost stvari, vec sam koncept jednostavno ne mogu probaviti. no onda opet, zatvorit cu puni krug time sto cu ponoviti da su ljudska prava jako, jako vazna. tu ne mislim na pravo na posvajanje, jer po meni tu ipak prevagne pravo djeteta na kolko tolko normalnu obitelj.

----------


## antun tat

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa ono....nisam se ni ja ubila od tolerancije. I ja se nekad razbacujem izjavama koje pocinju sa: prirodno je ili neprirodno je. Ni ja ne mislim da je homoseksualnost najprirodnija stvar na svijetu.
> Ali eto, valjda nije vazno sta je kome prirodno dok nitko nikog  svojim izborom ne ugrozava i dok su svi ukljuceni punoljetne osobe koje stoje iza svojih odluka.
> 
> 
> ovdje se cak dobrim dijelom mogu sloziti sa tobom. dakako da sam za ljudska prava, pa to nam je jedna od najvaznijih znacajki civiliziranog drustva... ali propaganda necega sto ja u srzi i biti ne mogu nikako prihvatiti kao pozeljno ponasanje, normalno da mi nije draga. da ne ulazim sad u moralnost stvari, vec sam koncept jednostavno ne mogu probaviti. no onda opet, zatvorit cu puni krug time sto cu ponoviti da su ljudska prava jako, jako vazna. tu ne mislim na pravo na posvajanje, jer po meni tu ipak prevagne pravo djeteta na kolko tolko normalnu obitelj.


  :Laughing:  da ne ulaziš u moralnost stvari, a cijelo vrijeme govoriš iz te neke moralizirajuće pozicije.
jel' pod normalnu obitelj stavljaš svaku heteroseksualnu obitelj ili samo one iz crtića gdje ne postoje problemi?

----------


## samaritanka

Jel zna netko sto se dogodilo s onim deckom s pocetka topika zbog kojeg je topik otvoren? Antun Tat znas li ti?

Produzio se topik i vidi se da ljudi vole diskutirati na ovu temu...valjda ce nesto dobro izaci i na kraju ove diskusije?

----------


## Gay u obitelji

> pa sad, ima dosta "osjecanja" u zivotima ljudi, ali da li su sva nuzno prirodna? npr. pedofili (naravno NE usporedujem tu moral tih ljudi sa gay ljudima, nego porive)  isto imaju neosporiv poriv u sebi , njih privlace djeca.





> mislis da se pedofili osjecaju lose kad su s djetetom? da li to znaci da je njihova aktivnost "zdrava"? a oni koji imaju porive biti sa zivotinjama itd? sve to ima svoje ime i pripadnike koji tome naginju.... ali mislim da je kriva logika ako se dobro osjecam=dobro radim.





> stray_cat prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zorana prvotno napisa
> ...


[quote="Hana_Sara"
koliko god se ja osobno zbog SVOJIH uvjerenja (sto opet spada pod moje pravo izrazavanja) ne slazem sa homoseksualnim opredjeljenjem, nikakve vulgarne izraze nisam koristila.[/quote]
Ne, samo si na vise mjesta, prilicno zlonamjerno i tendenciozno usporedila pedofiliju (od STRUČNJAKA kvalificirano krivicno djelo) i homoseksualnost (od STRUČNJAKA kvalificirano samo kao jedan od oblikaljudske seksualnosti) pozivajući se na *pravo na vlastito misljenje*, a sve usput zamatajući u religijske okvire.

Dakle što si ti Hana_sara? Sutkinja? Psiholog? Psihijatar? Ili manipulator koji se povodi za onom poznatom Goebelsovom o lazi i istini.

Profil tipičnog pedofila sasvim je različit od naših predodžbi. Prema profilima 200-tinjak osumnjičenika za takvu strašnu nastranost, izrađen je profil tipičnog pedofila: on je obrazovani bijeli heteroseksualni muškarac, zaposlen, uglavnom u prosvjeti, IT sektoru ili je liječnik, direktor, policajac, svećenik. 

U rezultatima istraživanja, do kojih se, unatoc ucestalosti pojave pedofilije u, tesko moze doci (bas se pitam zasto?) od 200 pedofila muskaraca 46 % je pocinilo zlocin nad djevojcicama,  19 % nad djecom oba spola, 13 % nad djecacima a 22 % je osudjeno zbog posjedovanja materijala djecje pornografije.  

U preko 50 % slucajeva pedofilije zlocinac i zrtva su u rodbinkom/obiteljskom odnosu, a od preostalog postotka najveci dio pripada osobama u koje roditelji imaju povjerenje: odgajatelj, svecenik, susjed, kucni prijatelj.

Ako svi znamo ( a znamo koliko god zatvarali oci pred tom cinjenicom) da su otrkiveni slucajevi pedofilije (iako ih u zadnje vrijeme ima puno) samo vrh ledenog brijega i da su stvarni razmjeri pedofilije mnogostruko veci onda je doista licemjerno upirati sve svoje snage pozivajuci se na prirodu, Crkvu, Boga, Bibliju i moral u dokazivanje
da nam sva zla ovoga svijeta prijete upravo od homoseksualaca. Osobito kada tu istu Crkvu malo malo potrese neki pedofilni skandal.

Cini mi se da bi bilo svrsishodnije Hana_Sara i ostale istomisljenice, da tu istu energiju ulozite na pokretanje inicijative u društvenoj, pa i crkvenoj zajednici za provođenje sustavnog istraživanja o pedofiliji, da bi smo doista vidjeli u kojim omjerima se ona dogadja i kako mozemo umanjiti rizik da se to ne dogodi i nasoj djeci.

Ja sam lezbijka i po tvom sam nenormalna (sto god to znacilo). No unatoc toj cinjenici imam odraslu heteroseksualnu kcer na koju bi svaka majka bila ponosna.
Ja sam svoju djevojcicu na svu srecu, uspjela sacuvati od iskustva zlostavljanja od strane pedofila, za koje uopce ne sumnjam da ih je bilo i u mojoj blizini.

Da li ste vi sigurne da cete to uspjeti?

----------


## Ivana2

Gay u obitelji, ti namjerno izvrćeš što je hana_sara napisala.

----------


## Gay u obitelji

> Gay u obitelji, ti namjerno izvrćeš što je hana_sara napisala.


Ivana, citati se nalaze na pocetku teksta. Tri citata u kojima se Hana poziva na pedofiliju koristeci to kao argumentaciju za obranu svojih stavova o homoseksualnosti.

Pedofilija i homoseksualnost imaju toliko zajednickog koliko zajednickog ima prostitucija sa zenama. Sto znaci: neke zene se doista bave prostitucijom. No bave se i neki muskarci.
Hocemo li generalizirati usporedjujuci zene sa prostitutkama kada govorimo o njihovoj seksualnosti?
Necemo naravno.
Zasto to onda radimo u ovom slucaju kada je postotak pedofila medju homoseksualcima jednak pedofila medju homoseksualcima.
Logika nalaze da je od ukupnog broja homoseksualnih osoba postotak zena jednak postotku zena medju heteroseksualnim osobama (51% zar ne?), to znaci da se generalizacijom cijela homoseksualna manjina (ukljucujuci i zene) usporedjuje sa pedofilima koji cine postotak cijelog drustva.
Sorry, ali ne mogu se pomiriti sa uvrijezenim obicajem da se uz homoseksualnost uvijek, ali bas UVIJEK spominje i pedofilija.

Jer - struka to ne poistovjecuje. Zasto to onda rade laici?

----------


## Lora163

koma
jadan dečko

----------


## Gay u obitelji

Moram ispraviti ovu recenicu.....

Zasto to onda radimo u ovom slucaju kada je postotak pedofila medju homoseksualcima jednak postotku pedofila medju pedofila medju homoseksualcima.

----------


## ronin

Tek sam sad pročitala sve što ste napisali na ovu temu....oprečnih stavova,ružnih riječi,argumenata i kontraargumenata....svega previše.
Meni vjera jest vrlo važna u životu,Kristovu poruku smatram apsolutnim dobrom,maksimom koja me vodi u životu u dobrim i u lošim trenucima.

Pa onda tko sam ja da sudim???_Meni je dovoljna rečenica "Ljubi bližnjega svoga kao samoga sebe"_ i pametnome -dosta.

Svi koji sebe nazivaju velikim vjernicima kao da su zaboravili da je upravo Krist u zaštitu uzimao ljude koji su se nalazili na meti osude i poruge-istina u ondašnje doba-ali tematika jest suvremena,a osjećaj omaložavanih svakako isti.
Branio je takve ljude i nama pokazao smjer.

Zašto ste tako brzopotezni u osudi drugih ljudi???(u ovom slučaju,druge orijentacije).Brinite se za svoje živote,ravnajte se prema svojoj savjesti.Pustite druge ljude da žive prema svojoj.

Samoproglašeni katolici koji u svojoj "ispravnosti"stalno nastoje drugima "odrediti" kako ispravno živjeti i osjećati se "ispunjeno" ustvari me ispunjavaju jezom.Ne shvaćaju da je bit vjere u ljubavi-i toleranciji.

----------


## branka1

ronin  :Love:

----------


## aries24

ronin  :Klap:  
tako zvuči pravi vjernik

----------


## Ivana2

ronin   :Naklon:  
I na jednoj i na drugoj strani se često izvrću i vade riječi iz konteksta. Spominju se nekakvi znanstveni dokazi, a kojih nema ni za jednu ni za drugu teoriju.
Ja nemam ništa protiv homoseksualaca, ali gadi mi se svako javno iskazivanje seksualnosti, bilo homoseksualne, bilo heteroseksualne.

----------


## stray_cat

> Gay u obitelji, ti namjerno izvrćeš što je hana_sara napisala.


po meni je samo vrlo korektno izanalizirano sto hana-sara za reci

gay u obitelji, dobro nam dosla na forum

zanimljivo je koliko se razlicito dozivljava homoseksualizam u rvackoj, i u zapadnoj civilizaciji di je dozvoljeno biti kakav jesi di smijes u svojem jedinom zivotu raditi ono sto zelis u zivotu, a ne da je ispravno raditi ono sto okolina i roditelji ocekuju od tebe

----------


## mama courage

> Ja nemam ništa protiv homoseksualaca, ali gadi mi se svako javno iskazivanje seksualnosti, bilo homoseksualne, bilo heteroseksualne.


de, prije nego sto izvucim rijeci iz konteksta.   :Razz:   objasni mi molim te ovaj tvoj argument ? i cemu on sluzi ?  :?

----------


## Ivana2

To što si citirala nije argument nego moj stav.

----------


## aries24

što misliš pod javno iskazivanje sexualnosti?

misliš iskazivanje - ja sam gay ili ja sam straight
ili nošenje dubljeg dekoltea i minjaka
ili ljubljenje u javnosti....?

----------


## Gay u obitelji

> Spominju se nekakvi znanstveni dokazi, a kojih nema ni za jednu ni za drugu teoriju.


Za jednu mozda i nema, no za drugu ima u izobilju. Mozes potraziti knjigu *Klasifikacija mentalnih poremecaja i poremecaja ponasanja (10 revizija) (MKB-10)* u izdanju *Medicinske naklade* (kosta samo 75 kuna).
No ako ti se ne da trositi nofce, mozes procitati i ovu:

Mentalne bolesti i poremecaji u Republici Hrvatskoj u izdanju *Hrvatskog zavoda za javno zdravstvo*.
Zacudjujuce, ali niti u jednoj se homoseksualnost ne spominje. Ocito su te knjige, kao i listu poremecaja sastavljali neki sarlatani i pekari.

Nadalje tebi ocito ne znaci nista sto su *Americka psihijatrijska asocijacja* kao i *Americka psiholoska asocijacija* jos davne 73-ce, odnosno 76-te  (fakat prije 31-34 godine) homoseksualnost izbaciji sa popisa bolesti. Isto je potvrdila (zamisli, te iste davne 73-ce) i *Hrvatska lijecnicka komora* a i *Hrvatsko psiholosko drustvo* (samo za njih se ne sjecam kad).

Naravno to nisu znanstveni dokazi. Vajda je relevantniji ovaj:




> Ja nemam ništa protiv homoseksualaca, ali gadi mi se....


 bla...bla....

Bas je grozno sto milijuni ljudi na svijetu kojima seksualnost predstavlja vazan i kompleksan dio identiteta (sto se odnosi na sve seksualne orjentacije ukljucujuci naravno i hetero) nisu spremni zivjeti prema tvojim  (a i Haninim) kriterijima koje inace prilicno precizno opisuje *dr.med. Lidija Puljak* u clanku *"Lijecenje homofobije"* Medicina hr



> Personalna homofobija je predrasuda temeljena na osobnom uvjerenju da su lezbijke, homoseksualci i biseksualci grješni, nemoralni, bolesni, inferiorni u odnosu na heteroseksualce ili nepotpuni muškarci i žene. Personalna homofobija se manifestira osjećajima straha, nelagode, nesviđanja, mržnje ili *gađenja* prema istospolnoj seksualnosti. Svatko, bez obzira na seksualnu orijentaciju, može osjetiti personalnu homofobiju.


By the way - na forumu imate najbolje smajlije koji se mogu naci na netu (ukljucujuci cijeli svijet). Ne znam samo kako se pojedinim diskutanticama ne *gadi* koristiti ih, s obzirom na to tko ih je napravio...  :Grin:  

*@stray_cat* hvala na dobrodoslici  :Smile:

----------


## Gay u obitelji

ronin, tvoj post u potpunosti mogu potpisati.....  :Naklon:

----------


## AdioMare

> Naravno to nisu znanstveni dokazi. Vajda je relevantniji ovaj:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Ivana2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Ovo je zaista zlonamjerno i grubo izvučeno iz konteksta :/ .



> Ja sam svoju djevojcicu na svu srecu, uspjela sacuvati od iskustva zlostavljanja od strane pedofila, za koje uopce ne sumnjam da ih je bilo i u mojoj blizini. 
> 
> Da li ste vi sigurne da cete to uspjeti?


Ovo mi je gotovo jednako udarcu ispod pojasa. Tragedije se događaju nama, ne nekom drugom. Zar zaista misliš da je neka majka manje pazila dijete koje je poginulo na putu od kuće do škole? Tu mogu uključiti i silovane i pretučene. Ta ti je rečenica baš bila nepotrebna.

Inače, Gay u obitelji, dobrodošla na forum  :Smile:  . Nema razloga da se s nama ne družiš na temama koju su ti interesantne. Tvoj seksualno opredjeljenje meni za to nije prepreka.

----------


## Gay u obitelji

> Ovo mi je gotovo jednako udarcu ispod pojasa. Tragedije se događaju nama, ne nekom drugom. Zar zaista misliš da je neka majka manje pazila dijete koje je poginulo na putu od kuće do škole? Tu mogu uključiti i silovane i pretučene. Ta ti je rečenica baš bila nepotrebna.


Ako ce ta recenica pokrenuti barem jednu osobu na ovome forumu da shvati koliko je *nuzna* svaka inicijativa u borbi protiv pedofilije (sto mi je bila osnovna namjera) onda je ne samo potrebna, vec neophodna *upravo zato jer se tragedije ne dogadjaju nekom drugom*.
Tragedije ovog tipa se dogadjaju mnogo cesce nego je javnost to spremna priznati. Unatoc tome sto se o pedofiliji puno prica i pise, zakoni koji je reguliraju su nedopustivo blagi i neucinkoviti. *Ali njihov broj se bitno moze smanjiti i zakoni se mogu promjeniti*.
No za to je potrebna je gradjanska inicijativa daleko glasnija i zesca nego sto su to, na primjer, inicijativa za prava homoseksualaca, . 
*A takve inicijative nema.* 
Ocito mene kao osobu daleko vise odredjuje cinjenica da sam majka nego da sam lezbijka, i moja je zelja da takvu inicijativu stvorimo (bez obzira sto vise nemam izravni interes u tom smislu) - pa ako ce to pomoci i  "udarajuci ispod pojasa" vas koje imate izravni interes da se angazirate u tom pravcu.




> Inače, Gay u obitelji, dobrodošla na forum  . Nema razloga da se s nama ne družiš na temama koju su ti interesantne. Tvoj seksualno opredjeljenje meni za to nije prepreka.


Hvala, pronjuskat cu malo   :Wink:

----------


## Ivana2

Gay u obitelji, dobro došla.
Vidim da si se uzrujala. Nemoj šta zamjerit.   :Kiss:  
Znaš onu teoriju da oni koji mrze homoseksualce zapravo se bore s homoseksualcem u sebi.  8)  Uf, kak sam pametna.   :Grin:

----------


## Gay u obitelji

> Gay u obitelji, dobro došla.
> Vidim da si se uzrujala. Nemoj šta zamjerit.


Nisam se uzrujala, vec samo umjesto iznosenja svoga misljenja vise volim diskutirati o argumentima na temelju kojih je to moje misljenje formirano.
Uz to, svjesna sam koliko diskusije na forumima mogu pomoci u razgradnji steeotipa i predrasuda, pa je to eto neki moj mali doprinos stvaranju boljeg drustva  :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

> Uz to, svjesna sam koliko diskusije na forumima mogu pomoci u razgradnji steeotipa i predrasuda, pa je to eto neki moj mali doprinos stvaranju boljeg drustva


dobrodosla i hvala za doprinos.   :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

http://www.gay.hr/mag/2008/12/rjecan...r-je-lezbijka/

----------


## mama courage

> http://www.gay.hr/mag/2008/12/rjecanka-pet-godina-zatocena-jer-je-lezbijka/



 :Sad: 

žena nedavno ubijenog izdavača se cijelo vrijeme panično bojala da je ne zatvore u lopaču, sad mi je jasno i zašto.

----------


## icyoh

ako je istina - grozno.
No, ne bih uzimala sa sto postotnom sigurnošću sve što pročitam u novinama (nažalost)

----------


## pomikaki

upiši u google njeno ime

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa sad, ima dosta "osjecanja" u zivotima ljudi, ali da li su sva nuzno prirodna? npr. pedofili (naravno NE usporedujem tu moral tih ljudi sa gay ljudima, nego porive)  isto imaju neosporiv poriv u sebi , njih privlace djeca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tek sada, godinu dana kasnije ovo vidim... pa samo u kratko da razjasnim nesto:

cijela ovaj ljutiti govor koji si mi uputila totalno je promasio cilj. ja nisam niti pokusala dokazati niti sugerirati da homoseksualnost=pedofilija. molim te, gdje sam homoseksualne osobe nazvala pedofilima? uopce mi nije sporno da je to potpuno nesto drugo - sto se kriminalnosti, zla i izopacenosti tice. spomenula sam to cisto *analogno* kako bi na teoretsko logicnoj osnovi objasnila zasto meni argument da ako za nesto imamo poriv i dobar osjecaj, to mora biti pozeljno ponasanje...jednostavno ne drzi vodu. pa mi je tu pedofilija odlican primjer istog. ovdje se ne radi niti o tome da li aktivnost nekom steti, da li je moralna, da li je pozeljna... jednostavno se radi o samoj argumentaciji, konkretno argumentu afirmacijske strane koji cujem svakodnevno, a koji je "homoseksualne osobe u sebi osjecaju taj poriv, dakle to mora biti dobro i prihvatljivo ponasanje". e pa to meni jednostavno ne stoji. ne samo zbog poriva koji osjecaju pedofili, nego i mnogih drugih poriva... to sto nesto stoji kao cinjenica, da nekoga privlaci isti spol ili sado mazo ili seks sa zivotinjom itd itd itd... to ne znaci po defaultu da je to zdravo, prirodno ili moralno u svojoj biti. 

eto samo toliko sam htjela pojasniti.

----------


## stray_cat

@ Hana_Sara

kak te vise nije sram? to kaj ti "objasnjavas" je diskriminacija najprimitivnije vrste

nisi ti mjerna jedinica za "ispravvan" sex

----------


## pikula

Pa naravno da nije , ja sam  :Laughing:

----------


## pikula

Šalim se naravno, ali jednostavno me mamio taj svađalački ton. Ponekad ne mogu odoljeti da se ne naljepim   :Razz:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> @ Hana_Sara
> 
> kak te vise nije sram? to kaj ti "objasnjavas" je diskriminacija najprimitivnije vrste
> 
> nisi ti mjerna jedinica za "ispravvan" sex



nema me cega biti sram. ako mozes pobiti ovo sto sam izlozila, samo naprijed... ali ne pucaj na "sram", "diskriminaciju" i "primitivizam". mislim da ga ima s obje strane, a ja nisam nikog prozivala.

----------


## icyoh

svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje, ne vidim razloga u svađanju.
Ako su svi spremni prihvatiti pravo čovjeka na izbor partnera kog želi (bilo homo, hetero ili bi) zašto je nemoguće prihvatiti pravo čovjeka na svoje mišljenje (različito od vašeg)

Moje osobno mišljenje je da ne uopće nije nimalo briga s kim netko drugi spava, to je njegova stvar (osim MM)   :Smile:

----------


## mujica

> Pa naravno da nije , ja sam


Ne! Ja sam.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> pikula prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa naravno da nije , ja sam 
> 
> 
> Ne! Ja sam.


  :Laughing:  


nisam čitala sve od početka, naišla sam na ovaj veseli kraj

mislim da nitko ne bi bio sretan da mu je dijete homoseksualac
ali evo doprinosa MM raspravi
kaže da bi rekao V ako ljubi cure, neka ljubi, ali nek si nađe nekog dečka da joj napravi dijete, jer bi bila šteta da nema djeteta

----------


## mama courage

> ali evo doprinosa MM raspravi
> kaže da bi rekao V ako ljubi cure, neka ljubi, ali nek si nađe nekog dečka da joj napravi dijete, jer bi bila šteta da nema djeteta


kad bi sve to bilo tako lako kao što zvuči. :/ ne znam, meni to, koliko god dobronamjerno izrečeno (a i čest prijedlog roditelja), zvuči nekako nepromišljeno... vidim na primjeru "_starih cura_" kako je to u biti nepotreban prijedlog... jer nije baš rješenje ni u tome leći sa svakim.. pa makar i samo zbog djeteta.

----------


## mujica

al' si duboka MC........

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> aleksandra70vanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali evo doprinosa MM raspravi
> kaže da bi rekao V ako ljubi cure, neka ljubi, ali nek si nađe nekog dečka da joj napravi dijete, jer bi bila šteta da nema djeteta
> 
> 
> kad bi sve to bilo tako lako kao što zvuči. :/ ne znam, meni to, koliko god dobronamjerno izrečeno (a i čest prijedlog roditelja), zvuči nekako nepromišljeno... vidim na primjeru "_starih cura_" kako je to u biti nepotreban prijedlog... jer nije baš rješenje ni u tome leći sa svakim.. pa makar i samo zbog djeteta.


ok, to je rečeno i u polušali
ali i zaozbiljno
tko kaže da mora leći sa svakim, taj komentar je po meni nepotreban
glupost
i ne mora leći
može netko donirati
kako ja razmišljam *meni* je život bez djeteta nepotpun
i bio netko "stara cura" ili homoseksualka mislim da bi si djetetom obogatila život
i tu su žene u prednosti pred muškarcima
na kraju krajeva kolike homoseksualke to naprave, jedna u paru rodi dijete
tako da ne vidim što je u tome toliko loše

----------


## mama courage

> tko kaže da mora leći sa svakim, taj komentar je po meni nepotreban
> glupost


pa neće po duhu svetom zanijeti, ili ?!   :Razz:  





> može netko donirati


ok, na to nisam mislila.  :Grin: 

objasnit ću ti (kratko) zašto mi se takvi "savjeti" ne sviđaju, mada znam da su izrečeni potpuno dobronamjerno... kao prvo velika većina koja ih govori ne misli na doniranje, nego na "lijeganje" u klasično-seksualnom smislu  :Grin:  , većina tada misli, lezi ako treba i sa "crnim ciganinom", samo da imaš dijete, a većina to tada govori osobama koji u datom momentu nemaju ni ozbiljne partnere, a kamo li nekog s kim bi lijegali, i većina to počesto zna natuknuti tim osobama, a sve kao u polušali ... 

uopće ne znam na osnovu čega zaključuješ da je samo *tebi* život nepotpun bez djeteta? osobe o kojima pričam, a koje su se naslušale takvih savjeta su u biti itekako istog mišljenja i želje za djetetom (sve do jedne su itekako svjesne biološkog sata), ali takve stvari ne dolaze niti preko noći, a prije svega ne onako kako bi mi htjeli. niti _donator_ čeka na prvom ćošku. konkretno je moja stara nekoliko puta to znala (naravno u polušali) "nabaciti" mojoj sestri, dok ja nisam dreknula da prestane s tim.  :Grin:  jer sam vidjela koliko to pogađa moju sestru.

i u ovom slučaju homoseksualki - kao da je tako lako (emocionalno) pored partnerice - naći si "nekog dečka" za "napraviti dijete" (jel bi taj "neki dečko" kasnije smio biti i otac tom djetetu ?). ne znam, to lako izgleda u filmovima, recimo kod madone  :Grin: ... ne velim da u tome ima išta loše, tko si  uspješno može tako "poslagati" kockice života - fine with me. *meni* se samo čini deplasirano davati takav vid savjeta. o tome govorim.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

istakla sam *meni* jer ima ljudi koji ne žele imati djecu, i ne misle da bez njih išta propuštaju
slažem se da nije jednostavno
ali mislim ako je netko homoseksualac, da mu je život već dovoljno kompliciran zbog neprihvaćanja okoline i da bi ga imanje djeteta olakšalo i ako hoćeš (znam da će to izazvati komentare) unormaliziralo

----------


## AdioMare

Priznajem da sigurno ne bi bilo tako jednostavno, ali neke okolnosti otvore i neke mogućnosti, same po sebi, tvoje je da ih iskoristiš ili ne.

Ja u tome ne vidim neku komplikaciju, pa mogu razumjeti to što priča A70V. Dapače, mislim da bih ih ja prva iskoristila.

----------


## pomikaki

> mislim da nitko ne bi bio sretan da mu je dijete homoseksualac


moj mali prilog raspravi (samo mali jer sam trenutno umorna od istih rasprava koje se vrte u krug) je da neću imati ništa protiv bude li mi dijete homoseksualno. Još više, to uopće nije stvar koja bi se mene ticala, kao što ni odabir partnera uopće nije nešto u što bih se ja trebala miješati. Nesretna ću biti samo ako moje dijete bude nesretno u vezi.

Hoće li imati djece i na koji način također je odluka koju osoba donosi sama za sebe i neće je, nadam se, donositi samo zato što to od nje/njega traži okolina, pa bila ta okolina i jedina starica majka.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> moj mali prilog raspravi (samo mali jer sam trenutno umorna od istih rasprava koje se vrte u krug) je da neću imati ništa protiv bude li mi dijete homoseksualno. Još više, to uopće nije stvar koja bi se mene ticala, kao što ni odabir partnera uopće nije nešto u što bih se ja trebala miješati. Nesretna ću biti samo ako moje dijete bude nesretno u vezi.
> 
> Hoće li imati djece i na koji način također je odluka koju osoba donosi sama za sebe i neće je, nadam se, donositi samo zato što to od nje/njega traži okolina, pa bila ta okolina i jedina starica majka.


mene će se ticati sve što se tiče i mog djeteta

ne u smislu da bi joj nešto nametala (nadam se da ću imati dovoljno mudrosti za to) ni da bi se u to miješala
ali mi sigurno neće biti svejedno

----------


## koryanshea

ja ne mislim da je roditelju posao biti sretan ili nesretan sto mu je dijete gay (ili ne).
niti bi me veselilo da dijete od mene krije da je gay jer misli da cu ja zbog toga biti nesretna.

a usporedjivanje homoseksualaca s pedofilima je ko usporedjivanje postenog radnika s mafijom - nema veze s mozgom.

----------


## Svimbalo

> mene će se ticati sve što se tiče i mog djeteta
> 
> ne u smislu da bi joj nešto nametala (nadam se da ću imati dovoljno mudrosti za to) ni da bi se u to miješala
> ali mi sigurno neće biti svejedno


Potpisssssssssssss

----------


## AdioMare

> ja ne mislim da je roditelju posao biti sretan ili nesretan sto mu je dijete gay (ili ne).


Eh, da je bar roditeljski "posao" tako jednostavan.  :Wink:

----------


## pomikaki

> ja ne mislim da je roditelju posao biti sretan ili nesretan sto mu je dijete gay (ili ne).
> niti bi me veselilo da dijete od mene krije da je gay jer misli da cu ja zbog toga biti nesretna.


evo ovako nekako sam mislila.

Nije mi svejedno što se s mojim djetetom događa, i naravno da će me zanimati s kim je u vezi, ali dok je ono sretno u toj vezi meni ne pada na pamet da ga opterećujem svojim očekivanjima.

Ako će moje dijete rasti s tom spoznajom da će od mene biti prihvaćeno bez obzira kakav put odabralo, biti će mu lakše (i to ne mislim samo u slučaju da postane gay) nego mojim prijateljicama koje žive (već preko 30-te) u strahu da će negdje, nekako, netko, reći njihovim majkama u dalekoj provinciji s kim im zapravo kćeri spavaju. To je veći strah nego da te skinhedi dohvate. Ne što su majke jako represivne, nego se boje razočarati ih.

----------


## koryanshea

> Nije mi svejedno što se s mojim djetetom događa, i naravno da će me zanimati s kim je u vezi, ali dok je ono sretno u toj vezi meni ne pada na pamet da ga opterećujem svojim očekivanjima.


baš u opterećenju je stvar. meni je žalosno kad ljudi taje svoj privatni život od roditelja zbog toga. mislim, jedno je u pubertetu, a drugo je kad ti je kao ozbiljnoj, odgovornoj odrasloj osobi bed reć svojima tko si i što si, a da nisi ništa loše.
meni je rečenica "mislim da nitko ne bi bio sretan da mu je dijete homoseksualac" baš... tužna. i neprimjereno generalizirajuća.

----------


## Svimbalo

> meni je rečenica "mislim da nitko ne bi bio sretan da mu je dijete homoseksualac" baš... tužna. i neprimjereno generalizirajuća.


Blago tebi što si toliko naprednih razmišljanja...ne provociram, mislim ozbiljno   :Smile:

----------


## sofke

ja bi samo htjela unuke  :Grin:  , najozbiljnije...s kim će moje dijete živjeti je njena stvar, samo da je zadovoljna i sretna

----------


## cvijeta73

[quote="mama courage"]


> može netko donirati


a mogu i usvojiti dijete, ne?   :Grin:

----------


## fegusti

ja nastojim stvoriti odnos sa svojom djecom koji se zasniva na povjerenju u smislu da znaju kako ću ih podržati i razumjeti kakve god bile njihove seksualne sklonosti.
to što je netko homoseksualac ne čini ga manje vrijednim čovjekom. važno mi je djeci usaditi stav o životnim vrijednostima koji se ne zasniva na diskriminaciji i predrasudama.
isto se odnosi općenito na njihove životne stavove i odabire koji su u suprotnosti s očekivanjima okoline pa čak s mojim očekivanjima a njih čine sretnima.
naravno, govorim o granicama zdravog razuma i poštovanja čovjekove slobode izbora koja ne narušava tuđu slobodu.

evo, jučer sam čula da se otvorio prvi gay bar u zagrebu pa si mislim... sasvim mi je to ok i prihvatljivo ali me nešto drugo muči... nekako u meni budi asocijaciju na izopćenje zbog čega mi je žao. 
žao mi je da se bilo koje ljudsko biće mora osjećati degradirano i obespravljeno. bio to homoseksualac, crnac, osoba s posebnim potrebama...  :Sad:

----------


## pomikaki

> ja bi samo htjela unuke  , najozbiljnije...s kim će moje dijete živjeti je njena stvar, samo da je zadovoljna i sretna


ajde se onda prebaci na onaj drugi topic pa glasaj za pravo homoseksualaca na sklapanje brakova i usvajanje djece   :Razz:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> meni je rečenica "mislim da nitko ne bi bio sretan da mu je dijete homoseksualac" baš... tužna. i neprimjereno generalizirajuća.


ok , *MM i JA* ne bi bili sretni da nam je dijete homoseksualac
ne zato jer me je briga s kim dijeli krevet i tanjur, sve dok je sretna
niti mislim da bi bila sretnija s nekim muškarcem nego ženom
već zato što bi joj to jako otežalo život
pogotovo u našoj sredini
a to što mi ne bi bili sretni ne znači da bi je smjestili u Lopaču kako su to valjda neki ovdje shvatili  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pomikaki

> već zato što bi joj to jako otežalo život 
> pogotovo u našoj sredini


Sori što to moram reći ali to sam već jako puno puta čula...
(ne kažem da nije istina, ali evo ja poznam dosta homoseksualaca i homoseksualki, i svima je zapravo najveći problem odnos s roditeljima, kako im reći, kako će prihvatiti, da li im uopće reći, što ako saznaju... mislim da slobodno mogu reći da je to najveći izvor problema, i to u normalnim obiteljima, ne previše patrijahalnim niti nasilnim - i svi su već u pristojnim godinama, moja generacija, dakle preko 30, možda uz jedan izuzetak u 20-tima)

Koja je dakle svrha toga što ti ne bi bila sretna?

----------


## AdioMare

> Koja je dakle svrha toga što ti ne bi bila sretna?


Možda takvi _iskazani_ osjećaji ne pridonose razvoju situacije kao po loju, ali teško da ih možemo birati, zar ne?
Možemo ih jedino zatomiti, ako već ne promijeniti.

Što se tiče toga da bi mi djeca tajila da su homo, mislim da u mojoj obitelji nema potrebe za tim. Svatko tko prati svoje dijete na putu odrastanja kuži neke stvari, pa ako mi sami ne bi rekli, čisto da njima olakšam život ja bih povela priču o tome. 
Ima li zla u tome što bih pričekala da se meni samoj poslože neke kockice u glavi da mogu reagirati majčinski i prihvatiti to zdravo za gotovo?
Vjerujem da slično misli i Aleksandra.

S druge strane, danas, 13. 01. 2009. se nadam i željela bih da to nije i neće biti tako. 
Ako smijem?

----------


## MGrubi

> već zato što bi joj to jako otežalo život


amo ako se javno deklarira

----------


## Svimbalo

> aleksandra70vanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> već zato što bi joj to jako otežalo život
> 
> 
> amo ako se javno deklarira


Ali isto tako, ako ne "izađe iz ormara", je li time olakšano? Ne znam koliko može uistinu biti sretna gay osoba koja to mora skrivati  :/ 
Stvarno ne znam, ne želim time ništa drugo implicirati...
Inače, potpisujem AM-in zadnji post DEBELO

----------


## koryanshea

naravno da smijete osjećati što god osjećate, ali dobro krijte od svoje djece da postoji nešto što bi oni mogli BITI a što bi vas učinilo nesretnim roditeljem.
tako da meni stoji ovo što kaže pomikaki.

a ne mislim da je gay osobi lakše ako se ne outa. pogotovo ako se ne outa niti obitelji i prijateljima.

----------


## fegusti

> Ne znam koliko može uistinu biti sretna gay osoba koja to mora skrivati


da, najgore je ako takve stvari treba tajiti i od najbližih osoba.
mislim da je gay osobi puno lakše ako je sa stanjem stvari upoznata najbliža okolina, obitelj, a za ostale tko mari - nek osuđuju, čude se, zgražaju... štogod, ionako ne sudjeluju u njegovom/njezinom životu.

a što se šire okoline tiče... nisu tu samo homoseksualci u iznimnom položaju, tako je sa svim različitostima i odstupanjima od "normale" s tim što se neke različitosti ne mogu prikriti, a homoseksualnost može.

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Koja je dakle svrha toga što ti ne bi bila sretna?
> 
> 
> Možda takvi _iskazani_ osjećaji ne pridonose razvoju situacije kao po loju, ali teško da ih možemo birati, zar ne?
> Možemo ih jedino zatomiti, ako već ne promijeniti.


U slučaju da bude potrebno, savjetujem promjeniti umjesto zatomiti   :Smile:  . 

Sad ja sam ovako jako alternativna i zbog toga što imam igrom slučaja zbilja puno homo prijatelja, pa sam bolje upoznata s nekim stvarima. Najte kaj zameriti. Ja tebi želim hetero djecu i puno unučadi (a svoj gay djeci roditelje kojima je to ok). Ali idealan slučaj bi mi bio da se ipak neke promjene dogode u društvu i u razmišljanju pojedinaca. A i ne samo po tom _homo_ pitanju.

----------


## AdioMare

> naravno da smijete osjećati što god osjećate, ali dobro krijte od svoje djece da postoji nešto što bi oni mogli BITI a što bi vas učinilo nesretnim roditeljem.


Ne radi se o tome da bih ja bila nesretan roditelj, vjerujem čak da niti ne bih bila, moja djeca su moja djeca. Moj sin zna imati neurodermitičke promjene na koži koje uopće ne izgledaju lijepo, ali nikada mu nisam to rekla. Zašto bih mu rekla? Olakšam mu život koliko zaista mogu, a on se sam s time nosi kako zna i umije. To je banalni primjer, ali to je činjenica.
Bila bih sretnija da toga nema, ali nisam ni nesretna jer je to tako.
Ako me želiš razumjeti ok, pa ti neću morati objašnjavati da ti je savjet iz gornje rečenice skroz naskroz nepotreban.  :Wink:

----------


## pomikaki

> aleksandra70vanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> već zato što bi joj to jako otežalo život
> 
> 
> amo ako se javno deklarira


moram reći, netočno

----------


## koryanshea

> Ako me želiš razumjeti ok, pa ti neću morati objašnjavati da ti je savjet iz gornje rečenice skroz naskroz nepotreban.


point taken  :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ako me želiš razumjeti ok, pa ti neću morati objašnjavati da ti je savjet iz gornje rečenice skroz naskroz nepotreban. 
> 
> 
> point taken


  :Kiss:

----------


## pomikaki

> koryanshea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> naravno da smijete osjećati što god osjećate, ali dobro krijte od svoje djece da postoji nešto što bi oni mogli BITI a što bi vas učinilo nesretnim roditeljem.
> 
> 
> Ne radi se o tome da bih ja bila nesretan roditelj, vjerujem čak da niti ne bih bila, moja djeca su moja djeca. Moj sin zna imati neurodermitičke promjene na koži koje uopće ne izgledaju lijepo, ali nikada mu nisam to rekla. Zašto bih mu rekla? Olakšam mu život koliko zaista mogu, a on se sam s time nosi kako zna i umije. To je banalni primjer, ali to je činjenica.
> Bila bih sretnija da toga nema, ali nisam ni nesretna jer je to tako.


Draga Mare, neurodermitičke promjene na koži će proći a njega ionako nije briga što _ti_ misliš o tome   :Razz:  .
Dođeš li u situaciju o kojoj govorimo, bit će od iznimne važnosti što _ti_ misliš. Nakon partnera, najvažnije mišljenje biti će mišljenje roditelja, zatim prijatelja, a zatim i okoline (ne stoji baš do kraja ni ono "za ostale tko mari - nek osuđuju, čude se, zgražaju... štogod, ..." ) I ako osjećaji o kojima je riječ budu zatomljeni ali ipak prisutni, to nikad neće biti _to_.

----------


## AdioMare

Draga Poma, tebe je očito krenulo, a nisi uhvatila point.  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

da, da, opet sam se zalaufala, a lijepo sam rekla da neću više   :Smile:  
raspravljam općenito, i ne mislim da ćeš poslati sina u Lopaču... ali ja imam svoj point, i nije upućen isključivo tebi, već svim roditeljima.

----------


## AdioMare

Meni uvijek bude žao kada moram napisati nešto što bi se moglo tumačiti na više načina, kao npr ovo da nešto ne bih željela za svoju djecu, a s druge strane su ljudi koji to jesu.
Zaista, zaista ne guram nos niti se sablažnjavam zbog nečije seksualne orijentacije, osobno mi to nije niti bolesno niti nenormalno, ma, uopće me za tim nije briga, ako ćemo pravo!
U startu prilazim s poštovanjem svakom čovjeku i nije me briga jel mu partner istospolni ili nije.

Meni je (priznajem) čudno da netko u startu može reći da mu je posve svejedno hoće li mu dijete biti homo ili hetero i mada će se činiti kontradiktorno s ovim što sam gore rekla, i meni bi život bio jednostavniji da je hetero. 
No, kako čovjek ne može biti nešto što nije, nema potrebe da to bude ni zbog mene ni zbog sebe. To je tako kako je, nije glazbena želja.

Također bih voljela da za život ne zarađuje tovareći cigle na šleper, ne jer je to sramotno već teško i slabo plaćeno.
Ali ja sam samo majka koja za svoje dijete želi sve najbolje, a ovo je najbolje što trenutno znam.

Glupo mi je da nas se stalno proziva jer kažemo da bi u jednom slučaju bile sretnije nego u drugom. 
Možda baš mi koje ovdje govorimo ovako, budemo upravo veći oslonac svojoj djeci od nekih drugih koji to odmah sada "znaju"? 
Prepiska na forumu je jedno, život nešto sasvim drugo.

----------


## Svimbalo

> Meni uvijek bude žao kada moram napisati nešto što bi se moglo tumačiti na više načina, kao npr ovo da nešto ne bih željela za svoju djecu, a s druge strane su ljudi koji to jesu.
> Zaista, zaista ne guram nos niti se sablažnjavam zbog nečije seksualne orijentacije, osobno mi to nije niti bolesno niti nenormalno, ma, uopće me za tim nije briga, ako ćemo pravo!
> U startu prilazim s poštovanjem svakom čovjeku i nije me briga jel mu partner istospolni ili nije.
> 
> Meni je (priznajem) čudno da netko u startu može reći da mu je posve svejedno hoće li mu dijete biti homo ili hetero i mada će se činiti kontradiktorno s ovim što sam gore rekla, i meni bi život bio jednostavniji da je hetero. 
> No, kako čovjek ne može biti nešto što nije, nema potrebe da to bude ni zbog mene ni zbog sebe. To je tako kako je, nije glazbena želja.
> 
> Također bih voljela da za život ne zarađuje tovareći cigle na šleper, ne jer je to sramotno već teško i slabo plaćeno.
> Ali ja sam samo majka koja za svoje dijete želi sve najbolje, a ovo je najbolje što trenutno znam.
> ...


pa naravno da ću opet DEBELO POTPISATI
 :Kiss:

----------


## icyoh

mogu potpisati zadnja dva posta.
U principu mi je svejedno tko je s kim, kako i zašto, no kad se radi o mom djetetu sve me zanima.
Licemjerno bi bilo reći da bih bila presretna da L otkrije da je homoseksualac, no to bih prihvatila i živjela poštujući njegovu odluku (jedino bih lobirala za unučad   :Smile:  )
A da li bi mi smetalo? Pa bi, ali na isti način kako bi mi smetalo da odluči ne završiti faks, pristupiti nekoj sekti, probušiti jezik, hraniti se samo u McDonaldsu i slično.

----------


## koryanshea

> A da li bi mi smetalo? Pa bi, ali na isti način kako bi mi smetalo da *odluči* ne završiti faks, pristupiti nekoj sekti, probušiti jezik, hraniti se samo u McDonaldsu i slično.


...ali ne možeš birat jesi li gay ili nisi.

----------


## pomikaki

> A da li bi mi smetalo? Pa bi, ali na isti način kako bi mi smetalo da odluči ne završiti faks, pristupiti nekoj sekti, probušiti jezik, hraniti se samo u McDonaldsu i slično.


hm.
ovaj popis.

nadam se još da vam je svima jasno da nitko ne donosi "odluku" o homoseksualizmu.

----------


## icyoh

nisam ciljala na to - znam da nije odluka hoće li netko biti gay ili ne. Moja poanta je samo da bi na takav životni stil (nazovimo ga tako, a ne odluka) isprva zasmetao, isto kao što bi mi zasmetalo i brdo drugih stvari koje će L učiniti/odabrati i sl.. Zasmetalo bi me, ali bih ga podržala.

----------


## koryanshea

pa ja nikad ne bih dijete podrzala u izboru jer je to LOS IZBOR. samo bih u nekom trenutku prestala s prigovaranjem (ako zaista ustraje).

a homoseksualnost cak i da je losa, nije izbor, pa se nema sto podrzati.

----------


## AdioMare

> nadam se još da vam je svima jasno da nitko ne donosi "odluku" o homoseksualizmu.


Savršeno jasno.  :Smile:  
Usput, homoseks*ualnost* je, ne homoseks*ualizam*.  :Wink:

----------


## mama courage

samo da ne odluči biti k'o _modni mačak_, sve drugo ćemo nekako predeverati.   :Laughing:

----------


## sofke

zašto, jesi vidjela onu emisijicu s roditeljima dotičnog, oni su preponosni na njega, ozbiljno, stari mu je neki frajer, pravi balkanikus, al kad priča o sinu sav se pretvori u pudlicu

----------


## koryanshea

> pravi balkanikus, al kad priča o sinu sav se pretvori u pudlicu


 :Laughing:  vrlo slikovito, ko da sam gledala!

----------


## AdioMare

Jesu li to on i Bubičić sad javno obznanili svoju vezu ili se još kriju iza prijateljstva?
Poručuje im Ciganović da je njihovo prijateljstvo čisti p......k, ja bih rekla da je samo ljubomoran.  :Grin:  
Ali ne znam na koga, Bubija ili Mačka..

----------


## icyoh

ma kakav loš izbor.. možda nije ono što bih ja odobrala za svoje dijete, no ne bih rekla da je "loš izbor".
Loš izbor mi je da npr odluči biti kamatar (karikiram)

----------


## cvijeta73

majko moja, svaka čast tom tati - nažalost ja mislim da neću biti jedna od onih mama koja podržava svoje dijete u svemu. zamišljam se - da mi je dijete mačak, simona,i svi iz te svojte - mislim da bi me ipak bilo malo sram. nije da se baš ponosim time, jer nisu ni lopovi ni nemam pojma, valjda loši, ali hebi ga - mene bi bilo sramota. bez obzira na spolnu orijentaciju. 
a za onog gradonačelnika beča, već bih se nekako privikla.   :Grin:

----------


## koryanshea

> a za onog gradonačelnika beča, već bih se nekako privikla.


pa kud ne bi bila ponosna na sina gradonacelnika?!
(i mislim da je berlin a ne beč  :Smile: )

----------


## summer

> majko moja, svaka čast tom tati - nažalost ja mislim da neću biti jedna od onih mama koja podržava svoje dijete u svemu. zamišljam se - da mi je dijete mačak, simona,i svi iz te svojte - mislim da bi me ipak bilo malo sram. nije da se baš ponosim time, jer nisu ni lopovi ni nemam pojma, valjda loši, ali hebi ga - mene bi bilo sramota. bez obzira na spolnu orijentaciju. 
> a za onog gradonačelnika beča, već bih se nekako privikla.


cvijeto   :Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a za onog gradonačelnika beča, već bih se nekako privikla.  
> 
> 
> pa kud ne bi bila ponosna na sina gradonacelnika?!
> (i mislim da je berlin a ne beč )


ma ponosna brate - nego kako. i još nije ni ružan. i još svima priznao da je gay i ostvario to što je ostvario. di nećeš biti ponosan.
i usvojenu djecu bi mu čuvala kad god treba   :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

kad je klaus wowereit postao gradonačelnik berlina - onda je izašao na podij i rekao: "ich bin schwul und das ist auch gut so!" /"I am gay, and that’s just fine" or "I am gay, and it's ok that way"/ 

meni je on okej. i idealan mi je partner. šteta što mu ja nisam idealna partnerica po kromozomima.   :Grin: 




> da mi je dijete mačak, simona,i svi iz te svojte - mislim da bi me ipak bilo malo sram. nije da se baš ponosim time, jer nisu ni lopovi ni nemam pojma, valjda loši, ali hebi ga - mene bi bilo sramota. bez obzira na spolnu orijentaciju.


x (i naravno ne zaboravimo thompsona).

----------


## AdioMare

Cvijeta  :Laughing:  
Znači, ne vrijedi kod tebe ona stara: Nema u majke ni kurve ni lopova...  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> kad je klaus wowereit postao gradonačelnik berlina - onda je izašao na podij i rekao: "ich bin schwul und das ist auch gut so!" /"I am gay, and that’s just fine" or "I am gay, and it's ok that way"/ 
> 
> meni je on okej. i idealan mi je partner. šteta što mu ja nisam idealna partnerica po kromozomima.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


  :Grin:  

a tko je mačak?   :Embarassed:

----------


## AdioMare

Vidi se da osim Trenutka istine ne gledaš ni Red Carpet  :Grin:  

http://www.zvijezde.info/pictures/Ma...nic/marko3.jpg

----------


## pomikaki

> Vidi se da osim Trenutka istine ne gledaš ni Red Carpet  
> 
> http://www.zvijezde.info/pictures/Ma...nic/marko3.jpg


šta ću, sad ste me ulovili
zbilja me sram   :Grin:

----------


## pikula

> kad je klaus wowereit postao gradonačelnik berlina - onda je izašao na podij i rekao: "ich bin schwul und das ist auch gut so!" /"I am gay, and that’s just fine" or "I am gay, and it's ok that way"/ 
> .


Ja bih se zabrinula da sam građanka Berlina. Kaj je to stvano najbitnije kaj je imao za reći. Kaj bi bilo da Obamina prva rečenica na inauguraciji bude: "Ja š... ovu ženu i to je ok." Mislim zar je to stvarno nužna informacija.
Ja nemam niš protiv gay ljudi, niti ikojih ljudi na osnovu generalizacija, ali mi to njihovo izlaženje iz ormara fakati ide na živce (iako su u mojoj branši moćniji lobby od onih političkih). Frend amerikanac kaže da je to tamo u njegovom krugu jedno vrijeme bilo nesnosno. Stalno je netko "izlazio" i kad je shvatio da nemože spriječiti razinu detalja koje će čuti, odlučio je čim netko kaže I'm gay! ustati, stisnuti čovjeku ruku i reći čestitam - I wish you the gayest life there is. Naravno ne misleći pri tom na bliske prijatelje. Zar moramo znati spolni status svih kolega s posla. Halo? Mislim to mi ide jednako na živce kao i kad su razvlačili Moniku i Clintona. Ako ljudi ne rade nešto ilegalno ili spektakularno ne moraju me obavještavati preko medija, a pogotovo državni službenici  :/

----------


## mama courage

dzizus pikula, što si ti bukvalna. pa nije mu to bio coming out, nego mu se u tijeku izbora za gradonačelnika najčešće spočitavala njegova homoseksualnost (od strane konzervativnih krugova). kao ne može voditi grad, kad je peder. a ova njegova rečenica mu je samo priskrbila dodatne simpatije (izabran je i drugi put, a ići će najvjerojatnije i na izbore za kancelara), da ne velim da je njegova rečenica postala hit (u raznim varijacijama) kao onomad kennedijeva izjava "ich bin ein berliner." kad je pobjedio zagrlio je svog dugogodišnjeg partnera. obama grli svoju partnericu, pa valjda ovaj smije svoju il i to bode oči? 

za razliku od tvog frenda (ili tebe) meni je jasna ta njihova potreba za "coming-out"-ima. neće ni to dovijeka trajat, preživjet ćete.

----------


## mama courage

edit: smije svojeg partnera.   :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> edit: smije svojeg partnera.


Tc, taman sam pošla ..  :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> edit: smije svojeg partnera.  
> 
> 
> Tc, taman sam pošla ..


  :Razz:   :Grin:

----------


## pikula

> kad je pobjedio zagrlio je svog dugogodišnjeg partnera. obama grli svoju partnericu, pa valjda ovaj smije svoju il i to bode oči? 
> za razliku od tvog frenda (ili tebe) meni je jasna ta njihova potreba za "coming-out"-ima. neće ni to dovijeka trajat, preživjet ćete.


 Ma nek se grli tko  s kim hoće nemam ja ništa protiv, a čini mi se da me ne bi ni pitalli i da imam, kaj ne    :Razz:   dakle no sikiriki.
Istina preživjet ćemo, kao što smo preživjeli i onaj neukus od primanja u pionire  :Smile:  Inače na ovakvim temama mi je uvijek pun inbox potajne podrške jer judi se boje/ ne žele reći što stvarno misle i osjećaju. Što mislite zašto? A da prestanete držati monopol na "ispravno" razmišljanje?  Samo prijedlog.   :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

ja poslala emsi 3 ppa, nek se i to broji   :Grin:

----------


## pikula

A zašto ne razgovaramo svi otvoreno? Ima neki razlog? Ja bih više cijenila iskrenu raspravu nego sto pp. Bez uvrede ikome.

----------


## ivarica

ma da, zamisli da sam joj pisala _bravo emsa_ na pp   :Rolling Eyes: 
**** te i tu praksu pepejanja
a ti si trebala tim tvojim tihim pobunama poslati ovaj post, a ne meni

----------


## pikula

Pa ovaj post se odnosio na sve.  
Oprosti nisam shvatila što sam pogrješila   :Sad:  Žao mi je ako sam ipak nekog uvrjedila.

----------


## mama courage

> A zašto ne razgovaramo svi otvoreno? Ima neki razlog? Ja bih više cijenila iskrenu raspravu nego sto pp. Bez uvrede ikome.


pa ja razgovaram otvoreno da otvorenije ne može!   :Laughing:  niti kužim paralelu pioniri - homoseksualci, to si mi valjda mislila vratiti "istom mjerom" ili što ?   :Laughing:  a gle, ja nikad ne bijah pionir, a i da jesam, ne bi mi zarila nož u srce zbog te izjave.  :Razz:  

i gdje je tu množina i monopol ?! već mi je dosta tih floskula o tome da neki ne smiju pisati jer se "boje".  :Rolling Eyes:  kao da je meni lako ići gradom nakon mojih postova, samo gledam koja će me mater sa sling maramom opandrčiti sisom po tintari. 




> bravo emsa na pp


čuj, ja sam odavno dala svoj coming out o ljubavi prema tebi. bilo bi vrijeme da i ti to učiniš, a ne samo preko pp-a   :Grin:  i molim te, u detalje, vidiš da pikula gori od želje.   :Grin:

----------


## sladjanaf

aaaaaa, ne izvlačiti "pune inbokse pp-ova podrške"... molim vas!

ne da je nepotrebno, nego mi uopće nisu jasni ljudi koji će nešto reći na pp a neće javno. mislim ono   :Rolling Eyes:   vlastito mišljenje, pobogu!
mislite da se nitko više neće družiti s vama ili što   :Grin:  ?

----------


## pikula

Uopće se nisam imala niti najmanju namjeru svađati, a kamoli vraćati istom mjerom. Ne znam čemu taj ton? Meni su neke stvari stvar ukusa, tebi etike. Ok. Zašto bih ja bila u transu za ili protiv nečega.  Da i meni je glupo to prozivanje i zato sam i reagirala nakon nekoliko postova  na ovom topicu intoniranih kad ćete konačno shvatiti što je ispravno i zar vas nije sram drugačije misliti. To me zasmeta čak i kad ne mislim kao oni koje se proziva. A post o tome da bi bilo bolje da svi pišu ovdje a ne na pp je bila pusta želja i odnosila se na sve koji imaju potrebu doprinjeti raspravi. Ništa više. Ali stvarno više ne želim nikoga uznemiravati. Ispričavam se svim koje sam uvrijedila i napuštam temu.

----------


## ivarica

> čuj, ja sam odavno dala svoj coming out o ljubavi prema tebi. bilo bi vrijeme da i ti to učiniš, a ne samo preko pp-a   i molim te, u detalje, vidiš da pikula gori od želje.


ja se nisam uotala?
JA SE NISAM OUTALA?
lako pred 7000 forumasica bejbe, ja sam to pred RODAMA napravila.
cistim  :Grin:  rodama, tamo na rmk
jos me neke zderu sto sam tebi, a ne njima, majicu napravila

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Da i meni je glupo to prozivanje i zato sam i reagirala nakon nekoliko postova  na ovom topicu intoniranih kad ćete konačno shvatiti što je ispravno i zar vas nije sram drugačije misliti. To me zasmeta čak i kad ne mislim kao oni koje se proziva.


  :Bye:

----------


## pomikaki

> pikula prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>   Da i meni je glupo to prozivanje i zato sam i reagirala nakon nekoliko postova  na ovom topicu intoniranih kad ćete konačno shvatiti što je ispravno i zar vas nije sram drugačije misliti. To me zasmeta čak i kad ne mislim kao oni koje se proziva.


mislim da je to stvar percepcije   :Smile:  
mogla bih i ja shvatiti da bi me trebalo biti sram što mislim drugačije od nekog tko misli drugačije

i to s pp-ovima, nije mi jasno, što je na pp-u toga ni nema. Ja se pp-om služim kad kupujem preko burze pa nekom šaljem adresu i kad dogovaram kafu.

----------


## mama courage

*pikula*, ne znam točno na koje to sad postove misliš, jer upravo ovi zadnji postovi su pokazali da je nekoliko ljudi učestvovalo u raspravi i da ih je nekoliko imalo isto/slično mišljenje, a opet pomalo različito i svatko je iznosio svoje stavove bez bojazni da će ga itko razapet na lomači (recimo a70v i AM vs. kory i pomikaki, ako sam dobro zapamtila i sl. i iskreno rečeno ja mogu u svačijem mišljenju za sebe osobno naći nešto što bih mogla potpisati).

nije mi još uvijek jasno otkud ti smotra pionira u cijeloj priči, al nevermind, s moje strane je samo postojao pokušaj objasniti ti da to nije bio wowereitov coming out (kad si ti tako zorno prikazala da te to nervira do besvijesti). također mogu razumjeti da ti može zasmetati svakojaki coming-outs na sve strane, i meni je to nekad bilo neobično, jer kao heteroseksualka nemam običaj to govoriti okolo, to se nekako podrazumijeva i normalno mi je, toliko da to i ne shvaćam kao dio mog identiteta. i možda baš u tom grmu leži zec, kao što sam kasnije razmišljala, jer pozabavivši se njihovom povješću i upoznavši osobe te orijentacije shvatila sam da je njima jako bitno spomenuti da su homoseksualne orijentacije, ne iz načina da se produciraju niti pomodarstva nego iz iskrenih ljudskih pobuda. pa si pokušavam to objasniti na način kao što ja uvijek u inozemstvu ističem da sam bosanka, jer meni je bitno da me ljudi prihvate s tim "identitetom", kakvom se smatram, ono ili ćeš me takvu voljeti kakva jesam, al skrivati se nemam namjeru. 

eh, sad pošto vidim da se smatraš  pravdoljubivom, napisah ti ovo, ne iz razloga da ti udaram kontru ili ušutkam "drugačija mišljenja", nego baš iz razloga da ti objasnim i približim taj svijet i njihov način razmišljanja (koji je donedavno i meni bio stran). iz neke sulude i naivne pomisao da ćeš ih onda bolje shvatiti i ne biti tako osuđujuća u svojim stavovima. 

no, bojim se dok god je taj osjećaj neke toboži ugroženosti /straha ili što već/ heteroseksualaca od homoseksualaca jači od iskrene empatije, bojim se da uzalud pišem ove retke.

----------


## mama courage

> ja se nisam uotala?
> JA SE NISAM OUTALA?
> lako pred 7000 forumasica bejbe, ja sam to pred RODAMA napravila.
> cistim  rodama, tamo na rmk
> jos me neke zderu sto sam tebi, a ne njima, majicu napravila


dušo moja, ja sam SAMO ZBOG TEBE došla na rmk, uputila se među jato roda koje su me salijetale sa svih strana (nedjeljom već u 10h bila u gradu!!! :shock: ), a da ne govorim da ZBOG LJUBAVI PREMA TEBI me pola fejsbuka zeza da sam već poluasimilirana roda. 

u svakom slučaju, vidim da su i iz tvog i iz mog tabora jalni na našu ljubav.   dušmani, ne daju nam da se volemo!!!  :Laughing:  _al' neka ned'o bog, pa nas budu trebali_   :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

> dušo moja, ja sam SAMO ZBOG TEBE došla na rmk, uputila se među jato roda koje su me salijetale sa svih strana (nedjeljom već u 10h bila u gradu!!! :shock: ), a da ne govorim da ZBOG LJUBAVI PREMA TEBI me pola fejsbuka zeza da sam već poluasimilirana roda. 
> 
> u svakom slučaju, vidim da su i iz tvog i iz mog tabora jalni na našu ljubav.   dušmani, ne daju nam da se volemo!!!  _al' neka ned'o bog, pa nas budu trebali_


koliko zenske ljubavi, nije ni cudo da nam ne daju (ali bar smo na temu)
nego kad smo kod toga, red bi bio i da svimbalo malo pomazimo   :Grin:

----------


## Fidji

I Odent bi vam bio zavidan koliko oksitocina širite ovdje vas dvije.  :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

Nema mi A70V cijeli dan, evo i Pikula me napustila  :Sad: , jel bi to ja trebala pomaziti Svimbalo ili ćete ipak vas dvije, da ja ne skrećem s teme?  :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

tu sam, tu sam
i slažem se s tobom u svemu  :Kiss:

----------


## mama courage

> koliko zenske ljubavi, nije ni cudo da nam ne daju (ali bar smo na temu)
> nego kad smo kod toga, red bi bio i da svimbalo malo pomazimo


 :shock:   :Laughing:  u ovih preko 2 godine koliko se (na općenarodno zadovoljstvo) družim na ovom forumu - nikad, nikad nisam ostala perplex, bez teksta. do večeras.   :Laughing:  al kad se već moralo dogoditi, nek' si to bila ti.   :Grin: 

nek za večeras ostane ovako.._. to be continued_ (kao u houseu)... moram se oporavit od šoka.

----------


## Svimbalo

Tu saaaam, mazite meeeeeeeeeee   :Laughing:   8) 

Jučer povraćala cijelo popodne, ubio me domjenak na poslu, pa tek sad vidim sve ovo o meni :shock:  :D

----------


## Svimbalo

:Rolling Eyes:   sve ovo o *sebi*
Bitno da ja druge prozivam zbog nepismenosti   :Embarassed:  
Ali nije mi zamjeriti, ubacile me u sendvič između emse i ivarice, ni krivu ni dužnu   :Grin:  
Pardon, u četverokut- Emsa-ivarica-AM-ja   :Grin:

----------


## pikula

Trebala sam odgovoriti osobno na pp ljudima, a ne ovdje. Oprostite svi zbog spominjanja toga.   :Sad:  Eto učim na greškama.
Pioniri su moja osobna usporedba za količinu iritacije - nije imalo nikakav podtekst.
Žao mi je što sam ostavila dojam kao pravdoljubiva, neempatična tužibaba. možda sam jednostavno nemušta u ovoj forumskoj komunikaciji. Tješim se  :Sad:  
Ipak veliki   :Love:   svima bez obzira na različita mišljenja

----------


## ivana zg

neću čitati sve...ovo je često muška tema naših prijateljskih okupljanaja...i ako ne bih željela da moje dijete bude homoseksualac iz milijon razloga, ne mogu jednostavno shvatiti ljude koji govore da bi se tog svoga dijeteta odrekli...meni to kao čovjeku, ženi i prvenstveno majci je totalno ne pojmljivo i nezamislivo...i da, to na žalost večinom govore očevi, bubnut ću glupost , a je li to ipak možada zbog toga što oni nisu rodili to dijete, nisu ga nosili u svojoj utrobi i što ne mogu osjetiti tu majčinsku ljubav...je li očeva ljubav drugčija, odnosili se ona na ponos i dokazivanje da bi se voljelo dijete, je li očeva ljubav ona koja mora biti zaslužena??????

Ne bi mi bilo drago da mi je dijete gay i navikavala bi se na to cijeli život, ali vjerujem ako "ostanem u glavi kakva sam danas" a moje dijete bude gay imat će u svojoj katoličkoj majci najveću potporu u životu.
Dječak iz ovoga slučaja ne mora razumjeti svoje roditelje tj. shvatiti kako je njima teško, jer on je dijete a ne roditrlj i oni su ti koji bi trebali shvatiti njega, i koliko je njemu teško zbog same činjenice onoga što je, zbog godina u kojima je, a vjerujem da mu je najteže na svijetu što nije prihvačen od roditelja, pa makar za početak i glumljenog vanjskog prihvačanja.
Tom dječaku se treba pomoći, jer njegovi roditelji i ako su ga donjeli na svijet nisu vlasnici njegovoga života i nemaju pravo psihički manipulirati s njim.
Ja vjerujem da postoje službe kojima se može obratiti ( kako je to čudno, djetetu je teško prijaviti roditelje i na taj način ih javno izložiti i nanjeti im bol, a njima to kao "zrelim" osobama nije-pretužna je to činjenica za to dijete)

Moj savjet mu je; slobodu tijela ti mogu oduzrti ali uma i duše nikada.Ako hoćeš reci im da si se promjenio dok ne postaneš punoljetan i finacijski se ne osamostališ. Uvijek možeš nagovoriti neku frndicu za to vrijeme da ti glumi curu, aki te baš budu ugnjetavali. A ako Bog da pa se osamostališ više im ne moraš polagati račune. Mada znam roditeljsko ne prihvačanje unatoč toj sloboti u svome životu koju ćeš nadam se jednoga dana imati-uvijek boli i uvijek nekako u dnu duše treba.
Ali nabitnije od svega je da ti prihvatiš sebe
 :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## ivana zg

inaće nešto sam sad malo čitala i želim samo reć što mi smeta kod gay populacije u Hrvata i inače diskriminiranih nekih grupacija, što oni dosta često diskriminiraju neke druge grupacije i načine život, i razmišljana što ja mislim da nije u red, bar onaj koji je diskriminiran bi trebao shvatiti što znači diskriminrati....

----------


## koryanshea

> inaće nešto sam sad malo čitala i želim samo reć što mi smeta kod gay populacije u Hrvata i inače diskriminiranih nekih grupacija, što oni dosta često diskriminiraju neke druge grupacije i načine život


jel moze neki primjer? ja ne znam o cemu pricas...

----------


## MGrubi

> bar onaj koji je diskriminiran bi trebao shvatiti što znači diskriminrati....


teoretski da
ali i oni su ljudi, zar ne?

----------


## pomikaki

> inaće nešto sam sad malo čitala i želim samo reć što mi smeta kod gay populacije u Hrvata i inače diskriminiranih nekih grupacija, što oni dosta često diskriminiraju neke druge grupacije i načine život, i razmišljana što ja mislim da nije u red, bar onaj koji je diskriminiran bi trebao shvatiti što znači diskriminrati....


Ja znam na što misliš, premda je teško reći da se radi o diskriminaciji, prije o zatvaranju pred drugačijima, u ovom slučaju heteroseksualcima, u svoju zajednicu, te kritici i odbijanju različitih. Ne javlja se kod svih, ali se javlja. To je normalna kontrareakcija. Prisutna među crnačkim stanovništvom u Americi, na primjer. 

Razmisli kako bi se osjećala da si dugačija i da te zbog te razlike većina ljudi osuđuje i prezire, a neki bi te rado i dobro namlatili. Treba biti hrabar i inteligentan da se možeš s time nositi. Mnogima je lakše osuđivati i prezirati zauzvrat, i družiti se sa sebi sličnima.

Ali iz mog iskustva, baš mnogi homoseksualci su naučili na svojoj koži da različitosti treba poštivati. Statistički mislim da je među njim puno više tolerantnih ljudi koji su sposobni razmišljati svojom glavom i koji odbijaju predrasude. 

I na kraju, treba pomesti prvo pred svojim vratima, pa prije nego što konstatiram da se kod _diskriminiranih grupacija javlja diskriminacija _  :Smile:  , razmislit ću o tome zašto ih grupacija kojoj _ja_ pripadam diskriminira.

----------


## marti_sk

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...o-kao-gay.html

Meni je ovo strasno   :No:

----------


## pomikaki

da, tako ti je to kod nas...

----------


## Klasik

Baš me zanima što se dogodilo s jadnim dečkom s početka čitave ove priče... Skoro pa je dvije god. prošlo!

----------


## Klasik

hm, ustvari više

----------


## Svimbalo

ovdje pogledajte rezultate istraživanja i glupi komentar na kraju teksta[/quote]

----------


## koryanshea

"homoseksualizam"  :Rolling Eyes: 
sigurna sam da se štulhofer nije tako izrazio...

----------


## pomikaki

a pazi fotke:

1. idila - dvoje hetero mladih u čistoj bijeloj posteljini, nasmijani i sretni
2. razvrat - dve lezbe na tehno partiju si uvaljuju jezike, to će privući 50% čitatelja - da, mislim na 100% muških čitatelja 
3. ono što se slikom iskazati ne smije - zagrljeni momci, zapravo su snimljeni negdje na istoku i samo su prijatelji, jer je tamo najnormalnije da dobri (muški) prijatelji šeću zagrljeni ili držeći se za ruke, otprilike kao kod nas tinejđerice sa svojim prijateljicama

----------


## Svimbalo

Ma da, uopće ustvari ne znam zašto takve članke vučem sa Indexa, ali pomamila sam se jer je on u igri, tj. njegovo istraživanje

----------


## pomikaki

nemam namjeru podizati, samo da više vas vidi, ako netko želi pomoći 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...560&highlight=

----------


## mirto2

Kao sto neko rece sta imam ja prihvatati nekog ako je gay?  isto je tako nevazno neko prihvatati ili ne moju heteroorijentaciju?Ali me ipak smeta njihova borba za ostvarivanje njihove jednakosti - istoplni brakovi, posvajanje. Preagresivna je ta njihova kampanja. I u ostalom, zazto isticati svoju homoseksualnost?Ako neko ima takve porive, molim, ako si nadje partnera, slobodno neka zivi svoj zivot, ko mu brani?Samo nek se ne nabacuje drugima da to prihvate kao jednako prihvatljiv model nacina zivota(heteroseksualni). Jer ljudska je sexualnost aktivnost koja se odvija u odredjenim drustvenim granicama. Ovo drustvo u vecini prihvata heterosexualni model, te oni koji se otklanjaju od ovog modela trebalo bi postivati te granice, i nekako si naci mjesta za sebe. Naravno da homosexualnost ne mozete ukinuti dekretom i zakonima, ali kako rekoh, nek nas ne tjeraju da prihvatimo njihov izbor, zapravo nek nam ne saopstavaju njihov izbor, kad ih niko ne pita koje su sexualne orijentacije. Mislim, niko im ne bi pravio problema kad ne bi hodali okolo i trazili drustvenu afirmaciju. Sta imaju potrebu mahati okolo? U ostalom, takava ih je sreca zapala da se rode u kulturi koja ne prihvata taj nacin zivota. Drugacije je u jednoj maloj plemenskoj skupini u Africi, gde su i muskarci i zene homosexualno orijentirani, a samo par dana na godini zive heterosexualno, u cilju produzenja vrste. (Ovaj primer nema za cilj potcijenjivati kulturu africkih plemena, jer je svaka kultira sama po sebi vrijedna i originalna,nema primitivnih kultura, ali ovo su vec "akademiziranja" a to mi nije poanta). I jos nesto, na srpskoj TV novinarka Tanja Vojtehovski u emisiji "Laz-Istina" imala je ucesnika jednog mladica -gay-a. Ona jem pri tom rekla da je za nju razlikaizmedju homosexualne i heterosexsualne orijentacije, kao izmedju pisanja levom i desnom rukom. Za mene je to previse avangardno.Znaci nek svako napravi svoj izbor al' nek ne forsira druge da "prihvate".

----------


## sorciere

za tanju vojtehovski    :Naklon:  .

----------


## gita75

> za tanju vojtehovski    .


  X

----------


## Ninči

> za tanju vojtehovski    .


*X*

----------


## Moover

ja volim žene... jesam li ja lezba?  :?

----------


## lidać2

> ja volim žene... jesam li ja lezba?  :?



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Yuna

Pa i mm poludi kad ga pitam šta bi napravio da mu je sin gay. 
 :Razz:  
Nije to lako.

----------


## Pinky

najjaci su mi homofobi koji na moje pitanje: sta ako tvoje dijete jednog dana kaze da je gay, odgovaraju sa: nema hebene sanse...   :Mad:

----------


## MGrubi

> najjaci su mi homofobi koji na moje pitanje: sta ako tvoje dijete jednog dana kaze da je gay, odgovaraju sa: nema hebene sanse...


to ti je ka reči "nikad"
život ti vrlo brzo očita bukvicu

----------

